# CALLING ALL RESCO OWNERS!!!



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Show us your Resco Photos!!! :-!


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Here ya go:


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's a couple:


----------



## LockedUp (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Gorgeous photo Lockedup....


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm very happy that the Generation I Patriots are all sold out. Now I won't have to ruminate over them anymore.

heb


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

heb said:


> I'm very happy that the Generation I Patriots are all sold out. Now I won't have to ruminate over them anymore.
> 
> heb


Well I'm sure you might see one for sale every here and there....


----------



## forest24018 (Feb 21, 2012)

View attachment 990131


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

forest24018 said:


> View attachment 990131


A lefty! Very cool!


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Because you asked!

Custom Gen 1

View attachment 990249


Gen 1 PVD










Gen 2 stainless with custom hands


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Very slick ufrid! The gen two on an actual wrist among the photos you took the other day at hq, are steering be to pick one up.... The web photos didn't do them much good IMO....


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Here's my gallery of RESCO pictures

RESCO Instruments

Some are mine and some are from this and other sites.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Very cool! I need black frog, rc tac, and patriot gen two.... I wish you got some pictures of the black frog there. I don't know what is going on with that one....


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

OPSEC buddy. When it's ready, they'll put it out.



jaytaras said:


> Very cool! I need black frog, rc tac, and patriot gen two.... I wish you got some pictures of the black frog there. I don't know what is going on with that one....


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Here you have some more of the Gen 2. It looks WAY better in person.

View attachment 990293


View attachment 990294


View attachment 990295




jaytaras said:


> Very slick ufrid! The gen two on an actual wrist among the photos you took the other day at hq, are steering be to pick one up.... The web photos didn't do them much good IMO....


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

ufrid said:


> OPSEC buddy. When it's ready, they'll put it out.


Yah I know. It will come.


----------



## forest24018 (Feb 21, 2012)

A 'destro' indeed. Though I wear in on the left as normal (I am a righty). I think it looks super cool, it is unique, and the corwn actually does not dig into the back of my hand like some do. It is kind of a trick to set the time, but dont have to do that often


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Yea for sure. I like the individuality of it. I really want to do something with my PVD model. Maybe red second hand, and gray min and hour hands... I think that would be very cool" but suddle....


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's another pic. Wonder if they could do blue accented hands?


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Funny you asked that. I just got done sending Jeff and Nicole an e-mail regarding changing up hands! I think as long as they have them, they will do any combination you'd prefer. I'm going for red second hand, and gray hour and minute hands on my PVD Patriot w/ 'Phantom' dial.... What do you think?


----------



## barbudo (Jun 10, 2011)

I think the Resco line is getting better and better...


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Functional beauty....
View attachment 993239


----------



## customlegend (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes, it's a great timepiece....... 

View attachment 993310


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

customlegend said:


> Yes, it's a great timepiece.......
> 
> View attachment 993310


For sure.....


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Did anybody see the SS gen 1 for sale today? I think it is still available. Look for it on watch recon


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

jaytaras said:


> Did anybody see the SS gen 1 for sale today? I think it is still available. Look for it on watch recon


It sold


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Ahhh, I figured it would sell quick. I considered it, but I already have a SS gen 1....


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

jaytaras said:


> Ahhh, I figured it would sell quick. I considered it, but I already have a SS gen 1....


Was thinking about it as well, but with so many watches on the list, I decided to hold off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

here's another one....

View attachment 998329


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

And another....
View attachment 998446


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

View attachment 1000687


View attachment 1000688


View attachment 1000689


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Now that's just showing off!:-!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

ufrid said:


> View attachment 1000687
> 
> 
> View attachment 1000688
> ...


Cool!!


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

*May I play the RESCO game?*










No, I'm not rubbing it in. I just feel fortunate to own these. Design is a new paradigm. Functional, and modern-looking. Win-win.

Thank you, Mr. Smith.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: May I play the RESCO game?*

Very Nice Rafael...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: May I play the RESCO game?*

I have one inbound. Will post once it arrives! (yes, this was the one for sale on watchrecon - can't remember if orig posted here or another forum)


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: May I play the RESCO game?*

nice! Love the sterile PVD. And the SS is the one I let go and shouldn't have....



Rafael_T said:


> No, I'm not rubbing it in. I just feel fortunate to own these. Design is a new paradigm. Functional, and modern-looking. Win-win.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Smith.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: May I play the RESCO game?*

You sold your SS Gen 1 Ufrid???


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: May I play the RESCO game?*

The first one I bought. Yeah, early 2011. I used the money to get a PVD, but then I bought another one in SS, white hands, stealth dial. My wife snatched that one and she won't give it back. Still, I think the SS with the blue letters and blue hand is great.
So, yeah currently I have 3 Gen 1's (2 SS and 1 PVD) and 1 Gen 2.

Here's the one I like the most so far

View attachment 1004486


View attachment 1004488


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: May I play the RESCO game?*

My "one-watch" is now semi-permanently mounted on one of Jake B's (Dagaz) rubber waffle strap. Best bang for the buck in a rubber strap out there, and a great match for the RESCO, with a great brushed buckle that matches the watch perfectly. I was even thinking of suggesting that they work out something with Jake to offer these with the watches, as they seem to be lacking in the rubber option (I just dropped Nicole a note with these pics)....these are isofrane killers in my opinion at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: May I play the RESCO game?*

It looks great!



tallguy said:


> My "one-watch" is now semi-permanently mounted on one of Jake B's (Dagaz) rubber waffle strap. Best bang for the buck in a rubber strap out there, and a great match for the RESCO, with a great brushed buckle that matches the watch perfectly. I was even thinking of suggesting that they work out something with Jake to offer these with the watches, as they seem to be lacking in the rubber option (I just dropped Nicole a note with these pics)....these are isofrane killers in my opinion at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's the one my wife wears:

View attachment 1004860


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

below


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

I like that strap a lot!


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

View attachment 1006032


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's my newly arrived:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

thx a 22mm (squeeze to fit ) HR kevlar


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice! Great straps, who makes them?



julywest said:


> below


----------



## forest24018 (Feb 21, 2012)

View attachment 1006913


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

pretty! lol!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ufrid said:


> Nice! Great straps, who makes them?


Crown&Buckle Chevlon ... vintage oiled leather... really good straps for the money... if you have a buffalo strap from RESCO they are same thickness similar make


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm selling a Resco Kevlar and Aliigator Strap if anybody is interested. PM me.


----------



## customlegend (Mar 7, 2007)

Is a chronograph in the making at Resco sometime soon? I would love that....... 

View attachment 1007544


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

In the future yes...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Freshly converted to Swiss ETA


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Freshly converted to Swiss ETA


NICE BRICE!!!! Haven't taken mine off since I took delivery.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

It looks great! How do you like the new movement?



Jeep99dad said:


> Freshly converted to Swiss ETA


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Freshly converted to Swiss ETA


Cool that was quick.... and it's your fault that I have a Drew strap incoming


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you all! 

I am very happy with the mvt change. As stupid as it may sound to some, the no hacking was killing me. Plus the slava was rough and require over winding and still kept poor time for me. The Swiss eta is solid easy to service and find parts for, and it hacks  plus winding is very smooth and timekeeping great so far. 
The watch was back within 2 weeks and Nicole was great, very prompt replies. 

Juliewest, congrats on the Drew canvas! Love them. I have several


----------



## forest24018 (Feb 21, 2012)

attn fellow Patriot owners, trying not to break any rules here, but maybe wander over to the WTT forum if you love your Patriot, but might be looking to try something different......


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Thanks to Jeep99dad for putting me onto Drew straps!


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Canvas looks great!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

julywest said:


>


Nice! How do u like it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice! How do u like it?


Suffice to say ...the 2nd one was ordered tonight! You were/are correct ..it provides excellent support for the RESCO (probably should suggest to Nicole they try one). Drew nailed the measurements based on what I provided. The design where he loops it back gives it some rigidity which is good. Now that have measurements down I can go with all keepers sewn in.
thx again.


----------



## bear10 (Jul 18, 2012)

From my first week having fun with the Gen2 Patriot. Unfortunately can't show pics from downrange, so here are some shots from downtown. Sorry for the bad cell phone pics.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful man. Love it! 


Sent from Packard Bell 286 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bear10 said:


> From my first week having fun with the Gen2 Patriot. Unfortunately can't show pics from downrange, so here are some shots from downtown. Sorry for the bad cell phone pics.
> 
> View attachment 1035014


heres to you


----------



## bear10 (Jul 18, 2012)

Cheers!!! Love the canvas.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

bear10 said:


> Cheers!!! Love the canvas.


Thx.. he does them in blue also.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

oops


----------



## slivver71 (Sep 15, 2006)

here's my lefty pvd resco...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

slivver71 said:


> here's my lefty pvd resco...


Nice! Rocking pocket shot


----------



## bear10 (Jul 18, 2012)

slivver71 said:


> here's my lefty pvd resco...


Great combo, I'm really diggin the destro.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Unrelated... or maybe not.
How do you deal with the extra length of straps on G10s (NATOs)? It always annoyed the &^*% out of me that extra part that you had to fold. So much i stopped wearing the watch on a G10. I tried cutting it, but then sooner or later it frays.

I like the material better than those of the Zulus. I tried cutting the under part so it'd look more like a Zulu but it is till too long.

Any ideas?


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

ufrid said:


> Unrelated... or maybe not.
> How do you deal with the extra length of straps on G10s (NATOs)? It always annoyed the &^*% out of me that extra part that you had to fold. So much i stopped wearing the watch on a G10. I tried cutting it, but then sooner or later it frays.
> 
> I like the material better than those of the Zulus. I tried cutting the under part so it'd look more like a Zulu but it is till too long.
> ...


Cut to size to make a nice smooth curved edge to emulate the original. As long as there is nylon in it, light the flame so it ignites it. Place on top of a Quarter and a Quarter on the other end, then take a pair of Vise Grips and clamp down....


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

ufrid said:


> Unrelated... or maybe not.
> How do you deal with the extra length of straps on G10s (NATOs)? It always annoyed the &^*% out of me that extra part that you had to fold. So much i stopped wearing the watch on a G10. I tried cutting it, but then sooner or later it frays.
> 
> I like the material better than those of the Zulus. I tried cutting the under part so it'd look more like a Zulu but it is till too long.
> ...


I have the same problem with NATO and Zulu straps. I just cut them with an Exacto knife, then use the cut off tag end as a guide to round my cut off. Then I use a lighter to melt the cut off end so it doesn't fray.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks buddy. I'm off to get a "black ops" on your site for my gen 2 patriot. If I can make this happen I'll get another one for the tudor.



jaytaras said:


> Cut to size to make a nice smooth curved edge to emulate the original. As long as there is nylon in it, light the flame so it ignites it. Place on top of a Quarter and a Quarter on the other end, then take a pair of Vise Grips and clamp down....


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

ufrid said:


> Thanks buddy. I'm off to get a "black ops" on your site for my gen 2 patriot. If I can make this happen I'll get another one for the tudor.


Awesome Brother! Thanks!

Make sure to post photos on My Facebook Page. I keep it very Resco-esque.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Absolutely.

Just ordered it.



jaytaras said:


> Awesome Brother! Thanks!
> 
> Make sure to post photos on My Facebook Page. I keep it very Resco-esque.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Annnndddddd...... SHIPPED!!!! Fast eh?


Sent from Packard Bell 286 using Tapatalk


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Fellow Resco Owners... The f71 forum and I have a NATO project going on right now if you guys want to check it out and hopefully join in. It is for a great cause! https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/f71-affordables-forum-nato-strap-project-poll-1-a-844724.html


----------



## slivver71 (Sep 15, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice! Rocking pocket shot


Thank's Brice!


----------



## slivver71 (Sep 15, 2006)

bear10 said:


> Great combo, I'm really diggin the destro.


Thank's Dude!


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

ufrid said:


> Unrelated... or maybe not.
> How do you deal with the extra length of straps on G10s (NATOs)? It always annoyed the &^*% out of me that extra part that you had to fold. So much i stopped wearing the watch on a G10. I tried cutting it, but then sooner or later it frays.
> 
> I like the material better than those of the Zulus. I tried cutting the under part so it'd look more like a Zulu but it is till too long.
> ...


After cutting the strap lightly heat it up with an indirect open flame...this will keep it from fraying.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

ufrid said:


> Unrelated... or maybe not.
> How do you deal with the extra length of straps on G10s (NATOs)? It always annoyed the &^*% out of me that extra part that you had to fold. So much i stopped wearing the watch on a G10. I tried cutting it, but then sooner or later it frays.
> 
> I like the material better than those of the Zulus. I tried cutting the under part so it'd look more like a Zulu but it is till too long.
> ...


Fold it back and tuck it in.... This does make it look aggressive in my opinion....


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

is it just me or a lot of the pictures are not showing? I can see all my pictures are now a link and that if you click it says invalid link...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ufrid said:


> is it just me or a lot of the pictures are not showing? I can see all my pictures are now a link and that if you click it says invalid link...


Off and on I have been seeing similar problems. Here's a test ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

This one worked:

VIDEO: How To Shorten A NATO Strap - HODINKEE - Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, some of the pics I posted are in my blog: RESCO Patriot - Red Teams.
Warning tho, if you are of those that get offended by seeing a pocket knife (like some people in this forum) then you WILL BE offended on my blog.



julywest said:


> Off and on I have been seeing similar problems. Here's a test ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ufrid said:


> Well, some of the pics I posted are in my blog: RESCO Patriot - Red Teams.
> Warning tho, if you are of those that get offended by seeing a pocket knife (like some people in this forum) then you WILL BE offended on my blog.


those work


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Just arrived today! I immediately put it on a Panatime ballistic strap...a match made in heaven.

I don't see this one leaving my wrist anytime soon.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats! Here is what is on mine today!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Gen 1 with a date Jay? How'd that happen?


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

hidden by leaves said:


> Gen 1 with a date Jay? How'd that happen?


Oh man... I don't know how at this point, but people know to contact me when they are selling their Gen 1's lol!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

jaytaras said:


> Oh man... I don't know how at this point, but people know to contact me when they are selling their Gen 1's lol!


I wish I had the same luck! (yeah, I know I let yours go...don't bust my chops ; )


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

hidden by leaves said:


> I wish I had the same luck! (yeah, I know I let yours go...don't bust my chops ; )


Well they come to me a lot. I am saving though tor a bull or black frog right now though...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jaytaras said:


> Oh man... I don't know how at this point, but people know to contact me when they are selling their Gen 1's lol!


I learn something new .... didn't know you were the one with that one!


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

julywest said:


> I learn something new .... didn't know you were the one with that one!


Yah. The guy who owned it texted me a week ago and asked if I wanted and I said, errrr. okkkkkkkk LOL!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

Wait, did you just cut a little window for the date?

anyway, got the Black Ops, awesome strap. I need to trip it tho. Here are so pics



















jaytaras said:


> Congrats! Here is what is on mine today!
> View attachment 1045177


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

John had it drilled actually from an outside guy when it was sent in for the eta conversion... That's all I know...

Glad you like the strap. They are great eh? Really happy with them. Great feedback from all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

Here's another one... PVD for today.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

And just because I can, a gen 2 customized.


----------



## bear10 (Jul 18, 2012)

My Gen2 while in Korea.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice bear! North or south? Lol!


Sent from the NATO Genie's ipad mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bear10 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hahaha....Hopefully it's staying nice and safe in the South.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

bear10 said:


> Hahaha....Hopefully it's staying nice and safe in the South.


I just had to ask! LOL!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2013)

Guys, I'm going to place my DLC gen 1 (with ETA mvt) on a raffle soon to raise money for the family of a friend killed last week in astan. He got killed when he broke his cover behind a rock formation and ran to help a wounded operator. He managed to drag the operator to safety just in time. He got shot in the neck.

I hope to raise enough money to help his family somehow.

More info when I set this up/


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

ufrid said:


> Guys, I'm going to place my DLC gen 1 (with ETA mvt) on a raffle soon to raise money for the family of a friend killed last week in astan. He got killed when he broke his cover behind a rock formation and ran to help a wounded operator. He managed to drag the operator to safety just in time. He got shot in the neck.
> 
> I hope to raise enough money to help his family somehow.
> 
> More info when I set this up/


Very nice ufrid. Keep us posted and let me know if you need any help.

Sent from the NATO Genie's ipad mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

ufrid said:


> Guys, I'm going to place my DLC gen 1 (with ETA mvt) on a raffle soon to raise money for the family of a friend killed last week in astan. He got killed when he broke his cover behind a rock formation and ran to help a wounded operator. He managed to drag the operator to safety just in time. He got shot in the neck.
> 
> I hope to raise enough money to help his family somehow.
> 
> More info when I set this up/


YES! What an awesome display of generosity. Please let me know when you get this set up.


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

jaytaras said:


> Very nice ufrid. Keep us posted and let me know if you need any help.
> 
> Sent from the NATO Genie's ipad mini using Tapatalk HD


Hey Jaytaras, how about donating a few straps to sweeten the deal? F-it, Ill gift you $30 through Paypal if you want to come up with a pack of Natos and Zulus to send to Ufrid to sweeten the deal.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Ash211 said:


> Hey Jaytaras, how about donating a few straps to sweeten the deal?


Yea, I would like to do that actually.  we could do like a $50 gift code on my site....


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

jaytaras said:


> Yea, I would like to do that actually.  we could do like a $50 gift code on my site....


Sounds good, that way the new owner could pick whichever kind of straps they want...ill send you $50 in a few minutes.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Ash211 said:


> Sounds good, that way the new owner could pick whichever kind of straps they want...ill send you $50 in a few minutes.


Well if you want to do that as a personal thing... At LEAST split it with me then? I thought you were volunteering me for the whole thing, which was fine with me lol!


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

jaytaras said:


> Well if you want to do that as a personal thing... At LEAST split it with me?


All right, $30 in route.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Ash211 said:


> All right, $30 in route.


Well Okay then...


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ash211 said:


> All right, $30 in route.


Wait, that's not right...carry the one, two thirds of 50%...damn I hate math.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Ash211 said:


> Wait, that's not right...carry the one, two thirds of 50%...damn I hate math.


LOLOLOL!


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

$$$ Sent....thanks Ufrid and Jaytaras.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Ash211 said:


> $$$ Sent....thanks Ufrid and Jaytaras.


Thanks brother!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

Here we go guys! The raffle for the Gen 1: RESCO Patriot Raffle - Red Teams

Thanks Jason and Ash211 for the generous donations!


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

ufrid said:


> Here we go guys! The raffle for the Gen 1: RESCO Patriot Raffle - Red Teams
> 
> Thanks Jason and Ash211 for the generous donations!


Anything for you brother!


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

ufrid said:


> Here we go guys! The raffle for the Gen 1: RESCO Patriot Raffle - Red Teams
> 
> Thanks Jason and Ash211 for the generous donations!


No thank you... Your the one donating the $1500 + watch.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Couldn't help but buy $50 in tickets..... 


Sent from the NATO Genie's ipad mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

jaytaras said:


> Couldn't help but buy $50 in tickets.....
> 
> Sent from the NATO Genie's ipad mini using Tapatalk HD


Same.

Men like that are.......I have no words. Superheroes just seems to be too much of an understatement.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Same.
> 
> Men like that are.......I have no words. Superheroes just seems to be too much of an understatement.


I agree man....

Sent from the NATO Genie's ipad mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

ufrid said:


> Here we go guys! The raffle for the Gen 1: RESCO Patriot Raffle - Red Teams
> 
> Thanks Jason and Ash211 for the generous donations!


Hey Ufrid,

I'd like to participate in the lottery, but you won't ship across the border.

If I win I'd be more than happy to pay for the full cost of shipping.... I'd buy $50 worth of tix.....

Cheers

T


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ufrid,
I'm in.
I have a tan and a black alligator RESCO strap slightly used (from Jaytaras), a 5 ring ZULU black PVD nylon new just purchased from NATOSTRaps and a new RESCO NATO PVD gray that I would like to donate. If you PM me your address will ship em to you.


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

ufrid said:


> Here we go guys! The raffle for the Gen 1: RESCO Patriot Raffle - Red Teams
> 
> Thanks Jason and Ash211 for the generous donations!


Great cause. Money sent downrage.

Bump for more donors!


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Just sent my payment. Like I told ufrid, I don't care if I win the raffle. I'm just glad I'm able to help out the family of a fallen hero. In my eyes, the families deserve just as much respect as the soldiers themselves.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone! It is humbling the amount of people helping.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

I'll ship to Canada. My problem is that several countries require a certain insurance and that is too expensive. But Canada is fine.
Thanks so much!



Zenrag said:


> Hey Ufrid,
> 
> I'd like to participate in the lottery, but you won't ship across the border.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

There's a few bucks inbound for a great cause.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

ufrid said:


> I'll ship to Canada. My problem is that several countries require a certain insurance and that is too expensive. But Canada is fine.
> Thanks so much!


I'm in! You are a good friend Ufrid!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

Thank you so much



Jay MT said:


> There's a few bucks inbound for a great cause.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

Here's the Patriot being raffled (can you say that?)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nicole has put link on RESCO facebook! Good people.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Resco-Instruments/217469988265332


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

julywest said:


> Nicole has put link on RESCO facebook! Good people.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Resco-Instruments/217469988265332


Alright, Up on the front page links on my website, you can't miss it; and Facebook....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jaytaras said:


> Alright, Up on the front page links on my website, you can't miss it; and Facebook....


Good deal!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

ufrid said:


> My problem is that several countries require a certain insurance and that is too expensive. But Canada is fine.


A very noble cause. You are a true friend, ufrid.

A pity though, if this could ship international, I'm sure you would get a massive response !

All the best in your attempt !

Regards,


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

julywest said:


> West


North


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

South?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

East lol. Learned that my Kindle Fire does not recognize reply to thread as an input field.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

julywest said:


>


I might need one of these.....

I got a Blackfrog coming next week though... 

Sent from the NATO Genie's ipad mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jaytaras said:


> I might need one of these.....
> 
> I got a Blackfrog coming next week though...
> 
> Sent from the NATO Genie's ipad mini using Tapatalk HD


So you got a Blackfrog.... looking forward to the report!


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

julywest said:


> So you got a Blackfrog.... looking forward to the report!


Of course! Canteen style! Can't wait!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

The RESCO Patriot Raffle is still going. Please help.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

Bump for a good cause


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

H3RRINGTON said:


> Bump for a good cause


Hopefully it is going well!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the help!

here's another bump and the link to the raffle.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

Guys please read: I got a call from Paypal saying that I was violating the end user agreement by using PayPal for a raffle. So, please do not send money there anymore.
I'm drawing the winner on Memorial Day. Please check on redteams.net and at twitter @redteamsblog for the winner. Thanks so much for all the help.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Ufrid,
I sent a donation yesterday (I hope you got it before PPal put the kibosh on it).
Also it looks like the other thread is gone from the DWF.
Best of luck to you as you con't to raise funds.
Chris


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

It was received. Thanks so much!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I guess if paypal says this is ok, then it would be hard for them to say no to online betting/waging through paypal....

Cheers!


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

Sucks to hear that. I hope you got a ton of donations before the cutoff was made.

I'm sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Piloto said:


> Sucks to hear that. I hope you got a ton of donations before the cutoff was made.
> 
> I'm sorry for the loss of your friend.


I hope so too...

Sent from the NATO Genie's ipad mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

Yeah, thank you guys! We had a lot of donations and tickets bought. I'm trying to see whether I can use another service. If I can it'll go until Memorial Day, if not I'll draw the winner next week. Standby!


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

ufrid said:


> Yeah, thank you guys! We had a lot of donations and tickets bought. I'm trying to see whether I can use another service. If I can it'll go until Memorial Day, if not I'll draw the winner next week. Standby!


What about google checkout?

Would that work?

Sent from my potato using Tapatalk


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

H3RRINGTON said:


> What about google checkout?
> 
> Would that work?
> 
> Sent from my potato using Tapatalk


Go Old Fashioned with Money Orders!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

jaytaras said:


> Go Old Fashioned with Money Orders!


What is this? The 90s?!

Sent Via Telegram (get it? Cause you said money order!)


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Drop of a Hat said:


> What is this? The 90s?!
> 
> Sent Via Telegram (get it? Cause you said money order!)


I wish!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

ufrid said:


> Yeah, thank you guys! We had a lot of donations and tickets bought. I'm trying to see whether I can use another service. If I can it'll go until Memorial Day, if not I'll draw the winner next week. Standby!


I know some guys use an Amazon service on the forum as an alternative to PayPal. Maybe that would work too?


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I know some guys use an Amazon service on the forum as an alternative to PayPal. Maybe that would work too?


Yeah there are a bunch out there.

Sent from the NATO Genie's ipad mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

It's ok. You can send paypal, but don't mention any raffle or anything. Just send the tickets.

BTW, Jason. The black ops strap I bought a few weeks back looks awesome on the gen 2


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

ufrid said:


> It's ok. You can send paypal, but don't mention any raffle or anything. Just send the tickets.
> 
> BTW, Jason. The black ops strap I bought a few weeks back looks awesome on the gen 2
> 
> View attachment 1083610


Oh wow, that does look good! 

Sent from the NATO Genie's ipad mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Hey guys, one person requested that I hold the drawing of the winner until the 24th since he wants to make a sizable donation. Now, I've seen in the past couple of days some more donations still with the word raffle on the message.
If you are considering donating or buying some more tickers please don't put the word raffle there, in fact don't put anything since the only thing happening in this paypal address is the raffle. I know it's for the raffle.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

Still time to get some more tickets. Send donations or tickets to paypal - [email protected].
dont write raffle or anything else. I know what the money is for. Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2013)

Alright, this is how we are going to draw the winner. I have a lot of names, and I mean a LOT. I've been entering the names and numbers of tickers to a self made database, the more tickets the more your name appears on the database and the bigger the chances of winning. I wrote a program that can draw from that database randomly. So I took any bias out of it. I'll draw on the 25th, but we still have time to reach the amount I would like to get to: we're aprox 2K short. So spread the word, send tickets to paypal: [email protected] and please don't write anything, just send the tickets. Thanks!
Again, the winner gets a Gen 1 Patriot in DLC with papers, the original box, straps (some generously donated by several outstanding WUS readers, thanks! I list your names on the announcement at redteams.net) and some more goodies donated by great people.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

ufrid said:


> Alright, this is how we are going to draw the winner. I have a lot of names, and I mean a LOT. I've been entering the names and numbers of tickers to a self made database, the more tickets the more your name appears on the database and the bigger the chances of winning. I wrote a program that can draw from that database randomly. So I took any bias out of it. I'll draw on the 25th, but we still have time to reach the amount I would like to get to: we're aprox 2K short. So spread the word, send tickets to paypal: [email protected] and please don't write anything, just send the tickets. Thanks!
> Again, the winner gets a Gen 1 Patriot in DLC with papers, the original box, straps (some generously donated by several outstanding WUS readers, thanks! I list your names on the announcement at redteams.net) and some more goodies donated by great people.


You the man Uri!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

Hey Jason, check it out.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

ufrid said:


> Hey Jason, check it out.


Thanks Uri. That's awesome! Much appreciated bro....


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

And the winner of the raffle is...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

ufrid said:


> And the winner of the raffle is...


Congrats Mr Childs!!

Ufrid. Thanks for putting this on, and for a great cause.... Nothing better for a friend and family in need!


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go Andrew. Wear it with pride.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Gen-1 Destro present for duty!


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

New Blackfrog


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Late to the show but here's one of my two RESCOs. I love the RC-TAC. BTW, the strap is from NATO Strap Co. Top quality.


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

Dear Resco,

I must say this RC TAC is very close to becoming a must have for me... Would be a grail, BUT;

Honestly, I would have already flipped my GSAR for one, IF it had minute indexes. My job does not allow me to "rapidly" look at a watch face and SWAG it it's 42 or 43 past the hour. If I time something, it's usually down to the second... Just a suggestion for any future design. I love and would use the GMT function, if this had minute indexes, I'd have already ordered one.

Not complaining, just suggesting. You guys are really becoming a formidable contender in the useful watch field. Great work!!!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Here's something different for the RESCO Owners, a custom RESCO Patriot Gen 2 with white hands. Check this out, it's being raffled.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I had no idea he was doing a second one. I participated in the first one. Great cause.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Yeah, I'm spreading the word.


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

Yup. New raffle. 

Lets go folks. It's a great cause.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Just a FYI, couple weeks ago I sent my Destro in for a new crystal (single side AR) and a new bezel spring. Nicole was a pleasure to deal with and the service was outstanding. I have higher-end timepieces in my collection and they have taken a back seat to the Patriot...I really dig this watch!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Gen 1s are still the best, in my opinion.



Jetrider said:


> Just a FYI, couple weeks ago I sent my Destro in for a new crystal (single side AR) and a new bezel spring. Nicole was a pleasure to deal with and the service was outstanding. I have higher-end timepieces in my collection and they have taken a back seat to the Patriot...I really dig this watch!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

And RC-TAC for today


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Oh, here's a little reminder of the RESCO Gen 2 Custom raffle. Help spread the word.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

antitesis said:


> Gen 1s are still the best, in my opinion.


I think it depends.... Gen 1s are a tank... tough... but the Gen2s are also and are not quite as tall and wear better in some ways. I should add I am not biased at all. I no longer have a RC-TAC which wears very different than the Patriots. If you are considering a RESCO, I wouldn't hesitate to get a Gen2 vs a Gen1. Course getting both may be an option .. My opinion of course.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

julywest said:


> I think it depends.... Gen 1s are a tank... tough... but the Gen2s are also and are not quite as tall and wear better in some ways. I should add I am not biased at all. I no longer have a RC-TAC which wears very different than the Patriots. If you are considering a RESCO, I wouldn't hesitate to get a Gen2 vs a Gen1. Course getting both may be an option .. My opinion of course.


I got a Gen 1 SS with Sterile Dial arriving today.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jaytaras said:


> I got a Gen 1 SS with Sterile Dial arriving today.


Good for you ... where did you steal it from???? Sorry my picture didn't have any of your great NATO straps on them. They are excellent for RESCOs.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

julywest said:


> Good for you ... where did you steal it from???? Sorry my picture didn't have any of your great NATO straps on them. They are excellent for RESCOs.


Some guy on DWC. I a fellow WUS member sent me the link pretty much forcing me to make the purchase....


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

True. I own a gen 1 and a gen 2. they do wear differently but I still prefer the gen 1... Maybe because it has been with me to hell and back?

In any case, all the Patriots (and the RCs) are great.
Like you know I placed a custom Gen 2 on a raffle to raise money for the family of a fallen serviceman.



julywest said:


> I think it depends.... Gen 1s are a tank... tough... but the Gen2s are also and are not quite as tall and wear better in some ways. I should add I am not biased at all. I no longer have a RC-TAC which wears very different than the Patriots. If you are considering a RESCO, I wouldn't hesitate to get a Gen2 vs a Gen1. Course getting both may be an option .. My opinion of course.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

BTW, who makes those straps?



julywest said:


> I think it depends.... Gen 1s are a tank... tough... but the Gen2s are also and are not quite as tall and wear better in some ways. I should add I am not biased at all. I no longer have a RC-TAC which wears very different than the Patriots. If you are considering a RESCO, I wouldn't hesitate to get a Gen2 vs a Gen1. Course getting both may be an option .. My opinion of course.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Nice!

my Gen 1 is sterile. It makes the gen 1 look so much cleaner.



jaytaras said:


> I got a Gen 1 SS with Sterile Dial arriving today.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

BTW, I have one of the original Gen 1s still with me, with the Slava movement.










Since I will be sending it RESCO to install the Swiss movement I figure I'd play with it first. I'm trying to get to something similar like this Kobold. Thoughts?


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

antitesis said:


> BTW, I have one of the original Gen 1s still with me, with the Slava movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine coming with the Slava outside.  Has the eta now.

That SEAL is gorgeous! Id love to have that!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

antitesis said:


> BTW, who makes those straps?


I hear you on both Gen1s and 2s... Mine have not had to go thru what yours have but you notice I still have a Gen1 ;-). I gotta buy some tickets.. was replenishing my Paypal acct  It's a good cause and we win just by buying the tickets.

Brice put me on to Drew's straps. He is a WUS member and makes them one at a time. Love em (no offense to NATOs) ... some he has made out of Vietnam era bags. He is Aboen here on WUS. I highly recommend him and his work.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

antitesis said:


> Since I will be sending it RESCO to install the Swiss movement I figure I'd play with it first. I'm trying to get to something similar like this Kobold. Thoughts?


My thoughts? Don't mess with with something that's simply perfect.

Seriously, the Gen 1 has everything you need and nothing you don't. Don't muck it up by making it look like something else.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

antitesis said:


> BTW, I have one of the original Gen 1s still with me, with the Slava movement.
> 
> Since I will be sending it RESCO to install the Swiss movement I figure I'd play with it first. I'm trying to get to something similar like this Kobold. Thoughts?


Think when they do the ETA you have to get new hands so all white would work...Since they are out of sterile dials, I wonder if a Gen2 dial would work. Then you do not have the second tickie(?) marks and the writing is gray and muted. Some other Gen1 RESCO owner (may have been you) had ETA installed with date window and it worked... Definitely a question for Rob/Nicole but would be intriguing.... Have also seen a Gen1 bead blasted which would mute it further ..

Measured the dials on gen 1 and 2 and they appear to be same diameter.

Bought tickets...


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## whatsthetime (Apr 13, 2013)

antitesis said:


> Oh, here's a little reminder of the RESCO Gen 2 Custom raffle. Help spread the word.


I sent a paypal payment but haven't received any sort of confirmation or anything. Is that normal, just want to make sure I sent it to the right person


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jaytaras said:


> Yes!


you are officially scaring me now


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

whatsthetime said:


> I sent a paypal payment but haven't received any sort of confirmation or anything. Is that normal, just want to make sure I sent it to the right person


same for me... think thats way was last time


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for the tickets!

Does he have a web page or anywhere here I can contact him?



julywest said:


> I hear you on both Gen1s and 2s... Mine have not had to go thru what yours have but you notice I still have a Gen1 ;-). I gotta buy some tickets.. was replenishing my Paypal acct  It's a good cause and we win just by buying the tickets.
> 
> Brice put me on to Drew's straps. He is a WUS member and makes them one at a time. Love em (no offense to NATOs) ... some he has made out of Vietnam era bags. He is Aboen here on WUS. I highly recommend him and his work.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

NICE!!!!!!



jaytaras said:


> Yes!
> View attachment 1138094


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

I have a lot of people sending tickets. I can't send a thank you to each one, too many. However, PayPal should have sent you a confirmation. I can check for you if you give me names to check.



julywest said:


> same for me... think thats way was last time


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Here's another picture of the Patriot being raffled:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

antitesis said:


> Thank you for the tickets!
> 
> Does he have a web page or anywhere here I can contact him?


he posted on this page yestrday.. aboen just PM him from there....
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/wruw-tgif-6-28-2013-*********-882142-3.html

he does not have a website...


----------



## ABoen (Mar 29, 2009)

edit


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

julywest said:


> I think it depends.... Gen 1s are a tank... tough... but the Gen2s are also and are not quite as tall and wear better in some ways. I should add I am not biased at all. I no longer have a RC-TAC which wears very different than the Patriots. If you are considering a RESCO, I wouldn't hesitate to get a Gen2 vs a Gen1. Course getting both may be an option .. My opinion of course.


Awesome collection! btw- whats the 411 on those straps?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jetrider said:


> Awesome collection! btw- whats the 411 on those straps?


THX.. if I remember 411 is where can I get em? lol scan back thru this thread for last couple of pages. They are handmade Drew straps made by Drew. You can contact him on WUS ..his handle is Aboen. He made a post just above this one a couple back, Just a great guy to work with. Perfect match for RESCOs (besides NATOstrapco.com NATOs ).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Enjoy the 4th!


----------



## MrJaz (Mar 8, 2013)

Newly added to my collection


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

hey guys, still 2 weeks to go to draw the winner of the Gen 2 Patriot Raffle.

Pass the word around!


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

antitesis said:


> hey guys, still 2 weeks to go to draw the winner of the Gen 2 Patriot Raffle.
> 
> Pass the word around!


I would think you should be getting a lot of links from my website. I hope so!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Indeed I am, thanks!



jaytaras said:


> I would think you should be getting a lot of links from my website. I hope so!


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Better than I could have imagined. Can't take it off since I got it.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Awesome! congratulations!



rsr911 said:


> View attachment 1147030
> 
> Better than I could have imagined. Can't take it off since I got it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Folks don't forget raffle... NATOstrapco.com has link on home page.... I bought tickets and want to win but even more I hope enough money raised!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

It's funny how back in 2010 and 2011 people were BSing smitty for his Gen 1 design ideas, how 20mm lugs were bad, how the watch stack up too high on the wrists, the double sided AR, etc, etc. I called all that BS and I bought 3 Gen 1s, including the one my wife wears all the time.

Now that they are gone, everyone seems to be looking for those Gen 1s... I just found it funny.

I've been a RESCO customer since they were born, I'm happy Smitty is doing great and all his new models are fantastic.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

antitesis said:


> It's funny how back in 2010 and 2011 people were BSing smitty for his Gen 1 design ideas, how 20mm lugs were bad, how the watch stack up too high on the wrists, the double sided AR, etc, etc. I called all that BS and I bought 3 Gen 1s, including the one my wife wears all the time.
> 
> Now that they are gone, everyone seems to be looking for those Gen 1s... I just found it funny.
> 
> I've been a RESCO customer since they were born, I'm happy Smitty is doing great and all his new models are fantastic.


Didn't discover quite as fast but bought first one used on WUS with Russian mvmt... and was very happy with it... something about it...
Then Gen2 was coming and ETAs for Gen1. But in meantime new unused Gen1s were available... So after owning 6 RESCOs and currently holding 3, I am a huge supporter. 
For me, I think it's that they have "personality"???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

There is a thread going on "is RESCOs worth it?" going if anyone wants to weigh in


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

3 more days for the raffle!

Spread the word. It's a great watch!


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Resco Patriot Gen 1


----------



## whatsthetime (Apr 13, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on a Blackfrog, now I just have to wait for it to get to Australia.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

whatsthetime said:


> Pulled the trigger on a Blackfrog, now I just have to wait for it to get to Australia.


Congrats! hope after all this you love it. Assume was w/o the canteen crown? if you are following RESCO fb, think name is Bill has one and of course jaytaras (natostrapco.com) has one with the canteen. Think they(RESCO) taking a vacation at moment? If you are a NATO strap guy, order some now so you have em.... if you wanna know other strap options I think I have tried them all... 
did you go ETA or val24?

P.S. I checked and discovered they on vacation til July 22nd... Darn...


----------



## whatsthetime (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah was w/o the canteen. I ordered with a grey nato so I will see how that goes. I like those Drew canvas straps and I PM'd him a couple of days ago about getting some but he's got too many orders at the moment so I will just have to wait until he's calmed down a bit. Also just went with the Val.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

And the gen 1....


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome. Looks great!



antitesis said:


> And the gen 1....
> 
> View attachment 1154263


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Here's the one being raffled


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

antitesis said:


> Here's the one being raffled


Looking forward to winning it ..


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

julywest said:


> Looking forward to winning it ..


Lol... Did you buy all the tickets?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Lol... Did you buy all the tickets?


to quote Clint Eastwood from Unforgiven "I'm lucky that way."


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

julywest said:


> to quote Clint Eastwood from Unforgiven "I'm lucky that way."


Anyone that's quoted a line from "The Unforgiven" is OK in my book! 
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

whatsthetime said:


> Yeah was w/o the canteen. I ordered with a grey nato so I will see how that goes. I like those Drew canvas straps and I PM'd him a couple of days ago about getting some but he's got too many orders at the moment so I will just have to wait until he's calmed down a bit. Also just went with the Val.


I can't recommend Drew's canvas straps enough...he's in the process of making my 4th one right now. They are great.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ash211 said:


> I can't recommend Drew's canvas straps enough...he's in the process of making my 4th one right now. They are great.


lol.. I feel like a piker with 3... Brice got me started .. they are great with RESCOs (not counting natostrapco.com ones also... Jay need a kickback here)...
Is Drew doing a canvas for you or leather? last I knew he was gonna switch off...


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

It's a faded canvas with blue stitch. I'm not a huge fan of leather. I literally have a brand new SAS watch that I refuse to wear until I have my new Drew Canvas to strap onto it.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a Drew Canvas as well. Just don't have a watch for it! But they are awesomely made straps.









(Brice's picture from the original sale)

And I just entered the RedTeam's raffle. Didn't win the first time around, but hoping for something this time.


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

That's too funny...yea I have an extra Drew canvas I bought that I don't have a watch for. They are so nice you just need some extras as "back ups." Drew is a little behind on my latest strap and when I asked for an update he offered to refund my money. I told him like hell you will...I don't care about the cash. I will happily wait for the strap.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Tomorrow at 1800hs eastern time, that is 6 PM for your civilians, we'll draw the winner of the RESCO Patriot Raffle. You still have time to get a few more tickets. This is a custom, one of a kind RESCO Patriot. Number 007. All the money goes to the family of a fallen serviceman.

Thanks so much all for the help so far.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

antitesis said:


> Tomorrow at 1800hs eastern time, that is 6 PM for your civilians, we'll draw the winner of the RESCO Patriot Raffle. You still have time to get a few more tickets. This is a custom, one of a kind RESCO Patriot. Number 007. All the money goes to the family of a fallen serviceman.
> 
> Thanks so much all for the help so far.


See Jay it's #007 and you know I always get #7.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

You're crazy!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Bought some more tickets.... let's get er done...


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

You're never gonna hear the end of it if you don't win this! Especially if I DO!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

anyone know if the bezel from a gen 1 will fit on the gen 2?


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

David Woo said:


> anyone know if the bezel from a gen 1 will fit on the gen 2?


Negatory

Sent from the NATO Genie's ipad using regular Tapatalk on the space station....
www.natostrapco.com


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

So who won the raffle?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeremy Lowry.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Jeremy Lowry.


Congratulations to Jeremy !


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Unfortunately not. But yes, congrats to him.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone for contributing to the raffle!

This one won't go into any raffle... Custom gen 1


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

No condolences please but for you fellow RESCO owners I thought I would post the picture below in honor of my Daddy who died Saturday at the age of 89+. He never owned, wore or carried a watch. In his last few days he gave me a quote that made me laugh "I may have been a lot of things, but I never was an ahole."


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Would like to continue this thread, with respect to the post above, as I wanted to add myself to the "official" owners' thread with this having arrived today... Gray dial gen 1 with the Val 24 movement (which I've noticed has a different second hand than the early gen 1s).

P.S. anyone know if a founders pin from the kit can be sourced on its own? Missing one here.






















Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

hidden by leaves said:


> Would like to continue this thread, with respect to the post above, as I wanted to add myself to the "official" owners' thread with this having arrived today... Gray dial gen 1 with the Val 24 movement (which I've noticed has a different second hand than the early gen 1s).
> 
> P.S. anyone know if a founders pin from the kit can be sourced on its own? Missing one here.
> 
> ...


I think they are out of pins.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

hidden by leaves said:


> Would like to continue this thread, with respect to the post above, as I wanted to add myself to the "official" owners' thread with this having arrived today... Gray dial gen 1 with the Val 24 movement (which I've noticed has a different second hand than the early gen 1s).
> 
> P.S. anyone know if a founders pin from the kit can be sourced on its own? Missing one here.
> 
> ...


Nice piece... yes the hand set is different.. also once had checked with Nicole and the dials are not interchangeable between Gen1 and Gen2. You could ask Nicole on pins... I only have 1 else I would be happy to share.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Found an extra Marathon low-lite "milspec" strap that I think works nicely on this piece. Thin (easier than a zulu to get past bars/lugs), no double layer (like standard NATOs), unobtrusive and comfortable...





































Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

hidden by leaves said:


> Found an extra Marathon low-lite "milspec" strap that I think works nicely on this piece. Thin (easier than a zulu to get past bars/lugs), no double layer (like standard NATOs), unobtrusive and comfortable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one fine picture! Ought to post that 1 on resco fb.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

I second that!



julywest said:


> That is one fine picture! Ought to post that 1 on resco fb.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Here's the RC-TAC


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

hidden by leaves said:


> Found an extra Marathon low-lite "milspec" strap that I think works nicely on this piece. Thin (easier than a zulu to get past bars/lugs), no double layer (like standard NATOs), unobtrusive and comfortable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Sharp! I'm rockin #120!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Couple of RESCOs for sale on WUS


----------



## ryankmarshall (Feb 7, 2013)

Feel free to ask any questions about the Rescos gentlemen. They are mine and not an easy decision to part with them... They are really in great shape and deserve more wrist time!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

and back to gen 1


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Apparel is up on the website.


----------



## Azilla21 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great shots!!!


Is it possible someone could put it next to other watches for size comparison?



Thanks!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Azilla21 said:


> Great shots!!!
> 
> Is it possible someone could put it next to other watches for size comparison?
> 
> Thanks!


Think I have gen2 and seiko BM comparison shots... would that work?


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

julywest said:


> Apparel is up on the website.


All i have is other rescos to compare them too. 

Sent from the NATO Genie's ipad using regular Tapatalk on the space station....
www.natostrapco.com


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Azilla21 said:


> Great shots!!!
> 
> Is it possible someone could put it next to other watches for size comparison?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## whatsthetime (Apr 13, 2013)

Azilla21 said:


> Great shots!!!
> 
> Is it possible someone could put it next to other watches for size comparison?
> 
> Thanks!









Thats a Blackfrog with a tuna, skx007 and 45.5mm PO


----------



## Azilla21 (Apr 21, 2010)

julywest said:


> Think I have gen2 and seiko BM comparison shots... would that work?


That would be great.

Thanks guys for the pics...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

In the middle of ordering my first with Mrs. Smith now.

Jay can be quite the persuasive guy.....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> In the middle of ordering my first with Mrs. Smith now.
> 
> Jay can be quite the persuasive guy.....


Should I call you RESCO boy now or when you get it?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the photos. It looks like the crystal is almost flat, or at least not as domed as the Gen 1? Is that the case? Also wonder if they can offer a "no date" Gen 2.



julywest said:


>


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Yea gen 2 slightly domed. E gen 1 is very domed.

Sent from the NATO Genie's ipad using regular Tapatalk on the space station....
www.natostrapco.com


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> Should I call you RESCO boy now or when you get it?


Ah, Mr. Wiseguy himself 

No use counting the chickens before they hatch. Soon enough bud. Soon enough.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Ah, Mr. Wiseguy himself
> 
> No use counting the chickens before they hatch. Soon enough bud. Soon enough.


So which one are you after?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

pinkybrain said:


> Thanks for the photos. It looks like the crystal is almost flat, or at least not as domed as the Gen 1? Is that the case? Also wonder if they can offer a "no date" Gen 2.


The crystal as Jay said is much flatter which is not a bad thing... makes Gen2 not as tall. They have not offered a no date gen2 ... I have asked about interchanging dials and possibly bezels and Nicole said it was not possible. Let me know if you want a picture of a gen1 on top of a gen2


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> So which one are you after?


Since I just paid and can finally breathe easy that I snagged it.... 








Gen1 PVD brown dial. Thanks to Jay for the tip on it. It's a "wow" watch for sure and I'm really happy to own it.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

New thread for RESCO owners: Show your RESCOs at work!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Since I just paid and can finally breathe easy that I snagged it....
> 
> Gen1 PVD brown dial. Thanks to Jay for the tip on it. It's a "wow" watch for sure and I'm really happy to own it.


nice combo.. often have admired that in pics. had a gray dial SS gen1 that I now regret letting go...


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Yes, the brow dials don't come out often, these are hard to find.



julywest said:


> nice combo.. often have admired that in pics. had a gray dial SS gen1 that I now regret letting go...


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

antitesis said:


> Yes, the brow dials don't come out often, these are hard to find.


And they don't fit the Gen 2 either as I recall. So you have to either buy a Gen 1 and send it back to Resco, or call Mrs. Smith and see if they can find something for you.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Drop of a Hat said:


>


Gorgeous!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Looks good... still liking it?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> Looks good... still liking it?


So far so good. Timing seems to be rock solid (-1 a day).


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Gotta post my latest. Resco Patriot GEN 2. I love this watch. It seems to be a little smaller than the GEN 1, and I really like the serrations on the bezel and the subdued font and lume. That slightly greenish shade almost matches my Legend Lime Mustang!

The new watch needs a new thread, and I'll post as soon as I get some good pics, but for now:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Drew!


----------



## whatsthetime (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm on the lookout for a SS Gen1. I've been keeping an eye on the sales forum but if anyone hears of one or wants to sell one could you let me know. Cheers.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

whatsthetime said:


> Hey guys, I'm on the lookout for a SS Gen1. I've been keeping an eye on the sales forum but if anyone hears of one or wants to sell one could you let me know. Cheers.


someone is hooked


----------



## whatsthetime (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah I think so.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

whatsthetime said:


> Yeah I think so.


Contact Resco asap. They're planning a super limited run of Gen 1s (I just got mine last week) soon and if they aren't all already called for, maybe you can buy new.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Still enjoying my Gen 1 immensely, and it's performing great (wet (just snorkeling/swimming) and dry)... 

...and now that BlackFrog has caught my eye. Could be trouble b-)


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Which one of you guys snagged that Bullfrog on eBay for $1003?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Which one of you guys snagged that Bullfrog on eBay for $1003?


not me!


----------



## whatsthetime (Apr 13, 2013)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Contact Resco asap. They're planning a super limited run of Gen 1s (I just got mine last week) soon and if they aren't all already called for, maybe you can buy new.


Thanks, I'll get in touch with them now.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Which one of you guys snagged that Bullfrog on eBay for $1003?


Sorry to see yours has to go.. but hope your sale goes well!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Working on a way to keep it, but thanks.


----------



## Limey- (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Off duty.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

I just ordered my 2nd Resco. Got one of the very last Gen 1s.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rsr911 said:


> I just ordered my 2nd Resco. Got one of the very last Gen 1s.


What did you get? And what's your first?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm feeling the blacked out look.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a Gen 1 in stainless. Ordered on of the last new old stock Gen 1 in PVD.



julywest said:


> What did you get? And what's your first?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

rsr911 said:


> I have a Gen 1 in stainless. Ordered on of the last new old stock Gen 1 in PVD.


You got what one those too?

What variation?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> You got what one those too?
> 
> What variation?


it's your fault  .. wound me up (get the pun) lol so I have an incoming gray dial SS Gen1 as a backup just in case...


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> it's your fault  .. wound me up (get the pun) lol so I have an incoming gray dial SS Gen1 as a backup just in case...


Bahahaha you too???

If only Jay was around to see this.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Bahahaha you too???
> 
> If only Jay was around to see this.


yep... he is MIA... Sounds like my chrono is heading in right direction too altho no ETA


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> yep... he is MIA... Sounds like my chrono is heading in right direction too altho no ETA


That's good news. My bank account is still recuperating from my Gen 1.....so no new Rescos for a while.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> That's good news. My bank account is still recuperating from my Gen 1.....so no new Rescos for a while.


 ;-) you know one is enough really.. tough enough... I try to resist hoarding but just figure in case I need one.. or maybe you or Jay one day... I am pretty interested in the chrono as a quartz would be nice sometimes to just grab and go. I keep buying other brands and flipping them .. did preorder a Boschett Reef Ranger 2 ... interested in the bracelet.. theres a Gen1 SS on ebay at the moment BTW


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Now you're gonna have me hoarding......

As Jay always says "A man can never have too many Rescos".


----------



## whatsthetime (Apr 13, 2013)

Are there any more photos of the chronos other than what's on their facebook page? Also waiting for one of the SS gen 1's, hopefully they'll be available in a couple of weeks


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Also looking forward to the quartz chrono....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

whatsthetime said:


> Are there any more photos of the chronos other than what's on their facebook page? Also waiting for one of the SS gen 1's, hopefully they'll be available in a couple of weeks


Nothing more than the pics and couple of comments from Rob on FB page


----------



## Limey- (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

This one because of Drop of the Hat: RESCO REDUX - back to a copy of my original - slave mvmt + ETA mvmt serial #301


----------



## whatsthetime (Apr 13, 2013)

My Blackfrog but with a new Drew strap and Resco shirt


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Remember 9/11.....


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I am going to be posting a little surprise tomorrow... when I start wearing the watch....


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Did anyone notice this about Jay, frequent poster on this thread?

*About NatoStrapCo*

AN IMPORTANT MESSAGE ABOUT ORDERS
Please be advised that Jason has been experiencing some fairly serious health issues within the last few weeks. As of now, Sunday September 15th, he is recovering from surgery he received yesterday. We are expecting him to be held for observation a few more days. After that, it'll be a hopefully quick recovery. 
As you may know, Natostrapco is a owned and operated by Jason. And since he is currently away from the shop, orders will not be shipping with the usual speed we've all gotten spoiled by. If you currently are waiting for an order, we apologize for the inconvenience. Your frustration is the last thing we want to be a cause of and we thank you for your continued patience.
If you are going to place an order, please be advised that you will experience a delay on receiving your order. 
Thank you everyone for your well wishing and prayers. Jason appreciates it and is greatly humbled by everyone's support. 
~chris


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes. We noticed.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> I am going to be posting a little surprise tomorrow... when I start wearing the watch....


That's quite a tease


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Yes. We noticed.


If you are in communication with Jay tell him thinking of him and wish speedy recovery.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh. It's nothing special, but I only think it has been posted here once before.



julywest said:


> That's quite a tease


----------



## TangoTango (Oct 15, 2010)

Wears well at 42mm and is extremely comfortable. Love it so far.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Isn't the Red Circle 20 mm lug width??



TangoTango said:


> Wears well at 22mm and is extremely comfortable. Love it so far.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Isn't the Red Circle 20 mm lug width??


yes all RESCOs are 20mm including the RC-TAC


----------



## TangoTango (Oct 15, 2010)

My bad! I edited my OP. It's 42 mm case diameter, and yes, the lug width is 20 mm.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

TangoTango said:


> My bad! I edited my OP. It's 42 mm case diameter, and yes, the lug width is 20 mm.


All good! One of the things I like about RESCO is they have stuck with 42mm size and 20mm lugs so at least consistent allowing switching straps easily.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

TangoTango said:


> My bad! I edited my OP. It's 42 mm case diameter, and yes, the lug width is 20 mm.


Very nice watch though. Cheers on the pick up


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Here's My Surprise CALLING ALL RESCO OWNERS!!!*

Here's my surprise, brown dial Resco.

Conversion on the dial was done. Many many thanks for Nicole at Resco for hooking me up with the dial!!!

This will be on my wrist tomorrow.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Copycat 

Enjoy.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> If you are in communication with Jay tell him thinking of him and wish speedy recovery.


I had a very short conversation with him yesterday. He's doing MUCH better.

He did mention you by name and sends regards. Things are a bit hectic still, but it shouldn't be much longer before the company is fully operational.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

It's necessary to emulate perfection.... Or something like that.

Cheers



Drop of a Hat said:


> Copycat
> 
> Enjoy.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> It's necessary to emulate perfection.... Or something like that.
> 
> Cheers


What was it's original configuration?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> What was it's original configuration?


This


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> This


A. Did they let you keep the parts?

B. Did you opt to have the purplish AR crystal?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I actually asked Nicole if they'd sell me the parts, and ship up here to Canada (due to the tie and cost of shipping).

They said yes.

I took the watch to a local Swatch Service location around from my office.

Yes, I still have the original parts.

Cheers



Drop of a Hat said:


> A. Did they let you keep the parts?
> 
> B. Did you opt to have the purplish AR crystal?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> I actually asked Nicole if they'd sell me the parts, and ship up here to Canada (due to the tie and cost of shipping).
> 
> They said yes.
> 
> ...


I always like a company that lets you keep parts after a service is done.

And the crystal? Mrs. Smith asked me if I wanted to swap mine out for one that isn't so purple once new parts came in. I'm still on the fence. At this point, my dial looks almost purple instead of brown, but I don't really mind as its a cool color that comes about.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

No, just the original crystal



Drop of a Hat said:


> I always like a company that lets you keep parts after a service is done.
> 
> And the crystal? Mrs. Smith asked me if I wanted to swap mine out for one that isn't so purple once new parts came in. I'm still on the fence. At this point, my dial looks almost purple instead of brown, but I don't really mind as its a cool color that comes about.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I always like a company that lets you keep parts after a service is done.
> 
> And the crystal? Mrs. Smith asked me if I wanted to swap mine out for one that isn't so purple once new parts came in. I'm still on the fence. At this point, my dial looks almost purple instead of brown, but I don't really mind as its a cool color that comes about.


Be sure the new ones have same dome "level". I don't see the purple effect on my 2 Gen1s. Wonder if the brown "magnifies" the effect?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> Be sure the new ones have same dome "level". I don't see the purple effect on my 2 Gen1s. Wonder if the brown "magnifies" the effect?


Mine is really purple. I think its a crystal left over from the original original batches of Gen 1s way back when. Mrs. Smith herself sent the email that started the conversation about swapping them out a little while after I got mine. I have considered changing it as it become more of a purple dialed watch than a brown. It creates a unique color effect that I like, but I'm not sure I want to keep.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Mine is really purple. I think its a crystal left over from the original original batches of Gen 1s way back when. Mrs. Smith herself sent the email that started the conversation about swapping them out a little while after I got mine. I have considered changing it as it become more of a purple dialed watch than a brown. It creates a unique color effect that I like, but I'm not sure I want to keep.


The first owner of my first Gen1 removed the outer AR coating so I never saw original. Can you get a good picture of it , the purple? I just got a gray dial as you know and no purple at all but still "domed" so wonder if they quit double coating at some point.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

If the new ones won't be as domed, I'll probably keep it. The Gen 1 is hardly domed as it is and I don't want it completely flat. 

Pics will be a few days.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Pic for julywest.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Pic for julywest.


Thx .. yeah I can see that hint of purple... you not trying to trick me into a brown dial are you ;-)


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> Thx .. yeah I can see that hint of purple... you not trying to trick me into a brown dial are you ;-)


Its pretty severe in person. Almost a purple dial instead of a brown most of the time.

Like I would need to to do anything to accomplish that.....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

it's a pretty interesting situation... here's a repost of the last one I received... I did say I didnt want AR on outside but do not know if that mattered.. makes me wonder if the brown dial is the "problem" or the crystal AR .. guessing a combo... gotta get it fixed ... once it's on you mind hard to let go...guess we could just trade


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I hear.

Interesting proposition. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Limey- (Sep 26, 2011)

BlackFrog with red second hand installed .....


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Limey- said:


> BlackFrog with red second hand installed .....


Feeling the blacked out look.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

New shoes! I was apprehensive about putting a leather strap on the Destro as I didn't want to change the utilitarian look, but damn this is a hot combo!

(Strap and screw-in PVD buckle by Panatime...great strap for the $$)


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Shame on you Randy for letting it be almost a week without a post here.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I agree. My only excuse is that I am in North Dakota with only my Droid and a Kindle Fire which believe it or not does not let me reply. 
But I am reading and wearing my gen2 this week


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

I've got my eye on that Blacked out BlackFrog.
Just gota keep watching the F/S for one to kick up with a good price.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Good plan I wonder if you picked up a gen2 pvd and asked Nicole on dial and hands upgrade might be another option?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

julywest said:


> Good plan I wonder if you picked up a gen2 pvd and asked Nicole on dial and hands upgrade might be another option?


Solid thought. Keeping that as an option. Right on.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

got my Drew strap to match!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

My RC-TAC


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

And another of the RC-TAC


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

and then there were 2







Just got the PVD GEN 1!
Thank you Nicole and RESCO!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

time for a post.... gen 2 pvd


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I got the email today that my Gen 1 will be waiting for me when I get home in a few weeks after the crystal swap. 

Yes.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I got the email today that my Gen 1 will be waiting for me when I get home in a few weeks after the crystal swap.
> 
> Yes.


Looking forward to seeing how it turned out!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Price?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Price?


haven't heard just saw they posted on facebook today.... more pics over there.... suspect won't be as cheap as we would want... lol but #2 is mine anyway

they also mention the new gen1 and the wait list... asked what we will see...


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> haven't heard just saw they posted on facebook today.... more pics over there.... suspect won't be as cheap as we would want... lol but #2 is mine anyway


No 007 for you Randy ?

What about delivery date?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> No 007 for you Randy ?
> 
> What about delivery date?


lol nah I do like 7s but since i can't get #1 I settled for #2 hmmm doesnt sound so good eh? had #2 rc-tac for a while... no news on delivery date either... just a tease info... but you know I don't think it's too far out... IMO it's based on Gen2 case with xtra "holes" and some different bezels... 
I plan for black dial with blue, Bead blasted SS case and a 12hr bezel...


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

At least they finally added minute marks to it. That was the one thing that kept me from the Gen 2. The lack of the minute markings. 

Any word on what "Manus" means?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> At least they finally added minute marks to it. That was the one thing that kept me from the Gen 2. The lack of the minute markings.
> 
> Any word on what "Manus" means?


I hear on minute markings... my gen2 pvd may be my favorite but if I did anything worthwhile that would be tough...

from RESCO facebook page

Some history of Max Manus. Have this knowledge:

There were some complete Frogman Studs out there and believe it or not, several of these maniacs were from Norway during WWII. A quick read of Max's bio will give you a glimpse into his world of .... Butt Kicking. He and his band of Demolitioneers performed acts of wonder and manliness that would have Chuck Norris, Magnum PI and Burt Reynolds lining up for a chance to shake his hand. Max once hung out under a pier for days in the freezing Oslo harbor for one chance to plant some home made mines on the hull of a German ship. All of these tasks required strict adherence to a timeline. For this, Max would have needed a solid Chrono (there were no RESCOs back then so, the word on the street is that he actually kept the time in his head. After all, Max Manus could count to infinity...But if there were RESCOs back in the day, we're pretty sure Max would have worn one).

Check out his Bio: Max Manus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Gotta hand it to Smitty. He's continuing the military tradition of sentimentality to a T.....and I love it.

There's no way I'll be able to pull this one off, but I'm more than happy with my kickass Gen1. Already saw some action and performed flawlessly. Can't wait to see the "re-designed" Gen-1 next year.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Gotta hand it to Smitty. He's continuing the military tradition of sentimentality to a T.....and I love it.
> 
> There's no way I'll be able to pull this one off, but I'm more than happy with my kickass Gen1. Already saw some action and performed flawlessly. Can't wait to see the "re-designed" Gen-1 next year.


You can "enjoy" mine vicariously ... at end of year I am going to have to whittle down... like the Boschett but doubt it will stay long term... kind of looking forward to a quartz for a change....

Good news on your gen1... mine do not see much action


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> You can "enjoy" mine vicariously ... at end of year I am going to have to whittle down... like the Boschett but doubt it will stay long term... kind of looking forward to a quartz for a change....
> 
> Good news on your gen1... mine do not see much action


Why thank you.

I'm actually a Quartz guy at heart. So a quartz chrono would be awesome.

That's a shame. You have two right?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> I'm actually a Quartz guy at heart. So a quartz chrono would be awesome.
> 
> That's a shame. You have two right?


 yep 2 gen1s and 1 gen2 ... original gen1s with ETAs are hard to beat for sure.. theres a gen1 pvd up for sale on WUS


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> yep 2 gen1s and 1 gen2 ... original gen1s with ETAs are hard to beat for sure.. theres a gen1 pvd up for sale on WUS


I actually like the Val 24. Accurate and holding up so far.

Saw that. Nice dial. Also a Gen2 PVD up on DWC.


----------



## whatsthetime (Apr 13, 2013)

Any idea what the changes to the Gen 1 will be?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

No real information suspect slightly different crystal and different bezels?


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, I am impressed.

I picked up a BlackFrog but wasn't sure it would be a keeper. Damn, what a great watch. 

I'm surprised, though I shouldn't be. Beautifully made, great size, and stunning on the wrist.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> No real information suspect slightly different crystal and different bezels?


Yeah. That's all I heard so far.



jiminpotomac said:


> Ok, I am impressed.
> 
> I picked up a BlackFrog but wasn't sure it would be a keeper. Damn, what a great watch.
> 
> I'm surprised, though I shouldn't be. Beautifully made, great size, and stunning on the wrist.


No pics?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

No real information suspect slightly different crystal and different bezels?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> No real information suspect slightly different crystal and different bezels?


I believe I'll have the crystal on my Gen1. And then there's a new bezel.

There's also bracelets in the works, which I'm excited for.

I just finished modding and coating an Olongapo for my Gen 1, so watch this space .


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I believe I'll have the crystal on my Gen1. And then there's a new bezel.
> 
> There's also bracelets in the works, which I'm excited for.
> 
> I just finished modding and coating an Olongapo for my Gen 1, so watch this space .


now u r talking lol... I just ordered another strapcode bracelet pvd for my gen2


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> now u r talking lol... I just ordered another strapcode bracelet pvd for my gen2


You have to mod the endlinks though, no? The Resco lugs are mean suckers and don't like many straps......


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> You have to mod the endlinks though, no? The Resco lugs are mean suckers and don't like many straps......


you are right on the straps etc.... We should publish our research...

well on the bracelets from strapcode no IF you get straight ends and ensure that they specify seiko fatbars will fit. this is one i am trying
20mm Super Engineer II Solid Stainless Steel Watch Band Push Button PVD Black

old one was this one


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks great. I wonder what the Resco one will look like.

I had to have a friend shave down the bands "lugs" and then had it ceramic coated to match the PVD of my Gen1. Hopefully, it'll all fit.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Looks great. I wonder what the Resco one will look like.
> 
> I had to have a friend shave down the bands "lugs" and then had it ceramic coated to match the PVD of my Gen1. Hopefully, it'll all fit.


Back when.... the prototype was the one in this picture... much like what I am ordereing except had curved end links... feels like we have turned this thread into the "Drop of a Hat" and "julywest" show.... anyone else out there???


----------



## whatsthetime (Apr 13, 2013)

It's a pain trying to change the straps on them. Took me about 20 minutes to get a Drew strap to fit. I also received a new strap from him last week but I gave up trying to get it to fit after about 40 minutes. Too fat and not enough space. 
Hope they bring out some more dials with minute markers, that's the only reason I don't wear my Blackfrog for work.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

whatsthetime said:


> It's a pain trying to change the straps on them. Took me about 20 minutes to get a Drew strap to fit. I also received a new strap from him last week but I gave up trying to get it to fit after about 40 minutes. Too fat and not enough space.
> Hope they bring out some more dials with minute markers, that's the only reason I don't wear my Blackfrog for work.


 the original you got was an easy one... good to hear you got a drew... what color was your second one? They can be tough but I have become a master at it... course I am a ways from Australia... wish I could tell you some techniques... I have sometimes "flattened" the backside of loop using pliers.. also have used a watch tool to poke thru the lug hole to guide the bar thru...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

whatsthetime said:


> It's a pain trying to change the straps on them. Took me about 20 minutes to get a Drew strap to fit. I also received a new strap from him last week but I gave up trying to get it to fit after about 40 minutes. Too fat and not enough space.
> Hope they bring out some more dials with minute markers, that's the only reason I don't wear my Blackfrog for work.


what color was the 2nd strap?


----------



## whatsthetime (Apr 13, 2013)

Just a plain black one. I ordered it around the same time I got the original one. Figured I could use it on either the Blackfrog or a gen1 (if I ever get around to buying one). Might try squashing the loop with some needle holders or pliers. Any idea when you'll be getting your quartz chrono?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

whatsthetime said:


> Just a plain black one. I ordered it around the same time I got the original one. Figured I could use it on either the Blackfrog or a gen1 (if I ever get around to buying one). Might try squashing the loop with some needle holders or pliers. Any idea when you'll be getting your quartz chrono?


I figured... black is the absolute toughest to make it fit... does better on a Gen1 ;-) ... nope on when.. for some reason I suspect before year end but do not know for sure...


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

This will be waiting for me when I get home in a few weeks.










The Olongapo fits well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> This will be waiting for me when I get home in a few weeks.
> 
> The Olongapo fits well.


Both good news... is this pic with the new crystal? i do not see any purple tint... look forward to pics of the Olongapo


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Yep. Fresh out the box. A colleague is going to rock it until I come back.


----------



## whatsthetime (Apr 13, 2013)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Yep. Fresh out the box. A colleague is going to rock it until I come back.


You're pretty trusting. One of my mates keeps trying to steal my resco.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Gen 1 after a night op


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

whatsthetime said:


> You're pretty trusting. One of my mates keeps trying to steal my resco.


I know where he sleeps.


----------



## czarcasm (Mar 2, 2013)

Well... I took the dive (no pun intended). I heard they had some Gen1 Patriots in stock so I ordered the PVD coated one with black dial and blue hands... I have really small wrists though (6.5") and the lug to lug length kind of scares me. Worst case, I might return it in favor of the Gen2 which looks like the lugs have a steeper angle..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

czarcasm said:


> Well... I took the dive (no pun intended). I heard they had some Gen1 Patriots in stock so I ordered the PVD coated one with black dial and blue hands... I have really small wrists though (6.5") and the lug to lug length kind of scares me. Worst case, I might return it in favor of the Gen2 which looks like the lugs have a steeper angle..


Think the big question is how wide is your wrist? circumference helps to know but if you have a "flat" wrist in my opinion you can wear bigger. I can post a pic if would help .. the gen2 and gen1 lug to lug is almost identical but you are correct in that the Gen2 lugs have a steeper angle. Hard to say whether that will help or not. The strap you choose is going to have a big impact (in my opinion) on wear on smaller wrist. If you like NATOS that would put the strap all way around arm under the watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Altho I do not like the TV show "The View" Jim Caviezel was on there today and I did my best to see if he was wearing a RESCO.


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry... Crazy week. I will get a pic up of the BlackFrog. I'm more impressed each time I put it on. It had been my EDCs all week.

I too look forward to seeing pics of the Olongapo.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

jiminpotomac said:


> Sorry... Crazy week. I will get a pic up of the BlackFrog. I'm more impressed each time I put it on. It had been my EDCs all week.
> 
> I too look forward to seeing pics of the Olongapo.


Yeah, about that.......

Just sold my Gen 1 Patriot to an AF retiree and close friend. So the pics will be of just the bracelet when I get back stateside.


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Yeah, about that.......
> 
> Just sold my Gen 1 Patriot to an AF retiree and close friend. So the pics will be of just the bracelet when I get back stateside.


Nooooo!

Well, congrats, but it must be bittersweet. Still look ping forward to pics!

Decided to mine over 24 hours and it has lost a fraction of one second. Incredible.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

jiminpotomac said:


> Nooooo!
> 
> Well, congrats, but it must be bittersweet. Still look ping forward to pics!
> 
> Decided to mine over 24 hours and it has lost a fraction of one second. Incredible.


I know I know. It's actually kind of sad. But such is life. It was a great run and will go down as one of my favorite watches to own.

My Val 24 was running about +2 seconds a week in combat situations. That's scary good accuracy for such a rough environment.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I know I know. It's actually kind of sad. But such is life. It was a great run and will go down as one of my favorite watches to own.
> 
> My Val 24 was running about +2 seconds a week in combat situations. That's scary good accuracy for such a rough environment.


Saw you sold.... I still consider you one of the loyals so don't be a stranger... I do wanna see that bracelet... emailed Nicole today and asked her to hold a blue dial for me when they arrive.... have you checked out FB last couple of days? and when you get ready to buy again hit me up I may have one  take care


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> Saw you sold.... I still consider you one of the loyals so don't be a stranger... I do wanna see that bracelet... emailed Nicole today and asked her to hold a blue dial for me when they arrive.... have you checked out FB last couple of days? and when you get ready to buy again hit me up I may have one  take care


I'll always be a Resco guy at heart and keep this thread subscribed. Just couldn't get used to $2k on my wrist, especially with what I do. My G is where its at and where I feel comfortable.

Wow! Just looked now. Is that the new Gen 1? There's no redesign up, but that dial is wild! Brown will always be my favorite but hot damn, Smitty is pulling out all the stops on becoming a full fledged watch company. Can't wait for real world pics.

I'll keep you in mind Randy. You haven't seen the last of me though, don't worry.

Ethan


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry to see you sell it.

I just told Nicole I am in for my 3rd Gen1 when the new faces arrive. I think I have to have a stealth face black w/grey.



Drop of a Hat said:


> Yeah, about that.......
> 
> Just sold my Gen 1 Patriot to an AF retiree and close friend. So the pics will be of just the bracelet when I get back stateside.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rsr911 said:


> Sorry to see you sell it.
> 
> I just told Nicole I am in for my 3rd Gen1 when the new faces arrive. I think I have to have a stealth face black w/grey.


nice choice... pvd or ss? I put my name in for a blue dial


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I saw the blue dial Gen 1 on Facebook as well, and I'm a sucker for blue dials. I just sent Nicole an email to see how I can get my hands on one.


----------



## whatsthetime (Apr 13, 2013)

rsr911 said:


> Sorry to see you sell it.
> 
> I just told Nicole I am in for my 3rd Gen1 when the new faces arrive. I think I have to have a stealth face black w/grey.


Are they doing another run of stealth dials?


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes they will be offering the black face with grey copy.


whatsthetime said:


> Are they doing another run of stealth dials?


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry for the delay! Here's a quick smartphone cam pic of the BlackFrog with red seconds hand:



-5 seconds total over the last four days. Amazing. I really love this watch.


----------



## Azilla21 (Apr 21, 2010)

^
what color is this nato? Is it the desert green or tan?


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

She's on a tan NATO in the pic. I was wearing a desert green most of the week, then switched. Funny how a simple strap switch can change the "look" of the watch!

She's right around -1 second per day, with no deviation. Amazing.

I have so many other classic divers, but this one is something special. 

Thanks Mr. Smith, both for your selfless service as well as creating and building such a great watch.


----------



## czarcasm (Mar 2, 2013)

Got my Gen1 ETA the other day... I love how easy it is to read in any lighting situation... Can't wait to put it through its paces up in the mountains in a few weeks.

Sent from Russia... with love.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Well, for those looking for an RC-TAC, here's mine on a raffle to raise money for veterans. Spread the word.


----------



## czarcasm (Mar 2, 2013)

antitesis said:


> Well, for those looking for an RC-TAC, here's mine on a raffle to raise money for veterans. Spread the word.
> 
> View attachment 1265023


I will definitely be participating, hopefully to raise money for one of my favorite organizations, the GBF. Thanks for your generosity.

Sent from Russia... with love.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rock and roll! Jason is back!

**********NSC MEGA STATUS UPDATE**********


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Great! Thats great news!


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

antitesis said:


> Great! Thats great news!


Yeah, its gonna take me forever to ship this stuff. Just went through the backlog.... So I'm selling 2 of my rescos to raise some money for help and ALOT of $$$$ in postage.... So get ready....


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Glad to see the return.


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

Knoc said:


> Glad to see the return.


Thanks. And Im gonna do my best to get this backlog shipped out to you guys. Its big......


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

jaytaras said:


> Thanks. And Im gonna do my best to get this backlog shipped out to you guys. Its big......


Right on. Looking forward to snatching a few more straps.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

If anyone looking for a Resco pm me.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Mucking around in the watch box today, realized I'd not had my Resco on a rubber strap yet. Been waiting for a blue Isofrane to come up (never tried one, can't seem to pop for a new one in case I hate it), so I thought to try my Marathon rubber from my SAR, since I always have that on the excellent Marathon bracelet and I really like their low profile, comfortable rubber straps. I have no problem mixing and matching (right tool for the job, necessity is the mother of invention, and all that b-))

Here are a few phone pics FYI/for reference:




































Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks like the older, thinner rubber Anthony. I like that one a lot better. The new one is too bulky for my comfort.


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

That looks great. I've had mine on NATOs but may switch to a rubber strap, perhaps an Isofrane.

I also have the Kevlar strap so I may give that a try too.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks fellows.



Drop of a Hat said:


> Looks like the older, thinner rubber Anthony. I like that one a lot better. The new one is too bulky for my comfort.


You're dead on, Ethan. It is the older/thinner one. It came with my SAR, which I was lucky enough to get NOS from Jim Madrid a couple of years ago.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi all, 
You've seen this one before - on Ethan's wrist, I just wanted to give him a public shout out (which he probably hates ;-)), he's a super guy and was a saint to deal with. I'm proud to be able to wear a watch that graced his wrist. Thanks again brother!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

A pleasure as always Don. Hope it keeps you safe and on time for years to come.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

In case you missed on RESCO facebook regarding Manus Chrono


Resco Instruments Just recieved the prototype case and dials. They look awesome!! We'll get these guys in full production NOW!! RE Actual.
12 hours ago · Unlike · _1_
__

_Resco Instruments The pre-order list is around the block on the MANUS. We'll get a pre-order link up on the site by the end of the month (Nov) and some pictures of the BETA Builds. They most likely will not ship before Christmas but will be available for pre-order. Early 2014 is the projected ETA. I'll announce the opening of the Pre-Orders here first! RE Actual._


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Finally able to pair up and try out my Gen 1 with a blue Isofrane, and liking the look and feel. Big thanks to medphred! |>



















Cheers,
HBL


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

I think Resco and Isofrane are a natural fit. I have my GEN 2 on an Isofrane most of the time, though there are others that I like. That (faux) carbon fiber band goes very nicely.

Hey, when are those new Chronos coming out?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

10mmauto said:


> I think Resco and Isofrane are a natural fit. I have my GEN 2 on an Isofrane most of the time, though there are others that I like. That (faux) carbon fiber band goes very nicely.
> 
> Hey, when are those new Chronos coming out?


last I saw on facebook
Resco Instruments The pre-order list is around the block on the MANUS. We'll get a pre-order link up on the site by the end of the month (Nov) and some pictures of the BETA Builds. They most likely will not ship before Christmas but will be available for pre-order. Early 2014 is the projected ETA. I'll announce the opening of the Pre-Orders here first! RE Actual.
November 14 at 11:48am · Unlike · _1_


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks. I'm looking forward to those!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

10mmauto said:


> Thanks. I'm looking forward to those!


Yeah me too... after so many autos starting to see the beauty of a Qz or 2... I have been on list for #2 for a while..

on strap discussion the Benarus 20mm silicone strap is not a bad sub for an Isofrane


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

OK one of the dumbest things I'm gonna do but since we are all Loyals here... I discovered on FAQ updated yesterday
*Want to win a free Resco Watch?
Click the link on rescoinstruments.com for a chance to win a free Resco.*


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey all, just posting a couple of new pics snapped this morning at the beginning of these blizzards hitting the NE... here's my Gen 1 on Isophrane (and the sleeve of my new Scottevest "Puffer" jacket :-!)



















Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

hidden by leaves said:


> Hey all, just posting a couple of new pics snapped this morning at the beginning of these blizzards hitting the NE... here's my Gen 1 on Isophrane (and the sleeve of my new Scottevest "Puffer" jacket :-!)Cheers,
> HBL


like it.. only thing for me on isophrane is the length... shorter would be better for me... have a gasgasbones incoming to try


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

As a previous Gen 1 Patriot owner (I'm an idiot for selling it, but that's a different story) and hopefully a Gen 1 or Gen 2 owner in the very near future, I'm curious.....how many still have a Gen 1 with the Slava movement?
I am assuming that most opted to swap the movement, right?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Blue bird said:


> As a previous Gen 1 Patriot owner (I'm an idiot for selling it, but that's a different story) and hopefully a Gen 1 or Gen 2 owner in the very near future, I'm curious.....how many still have a Gen 1 with the Slava movement?
> I am assuming that most opted to swap the movement, right?


sold my slava long ago...owned 3 gen1s since with eta


----------



## TangoTango (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Dammit, I love me some dual crown action. I need one of those, though I'm not sure about wearing a seal trident.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Thermionicon (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow that Chrono looks nice! 

I got a teaser email from Nicole a couple weeks ago indicating the PVD cases finally came in... but I'm guessing it'll be next year before my Patriot Gen 2 gets shipped. Anybody heard any 'shop news'? Really looking forward to this timepiece. 

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Thermionicon said:


> Wow that Chrono looks nice!
> 
> I got a teaser email from Nicole a couple weeks ago indicating the PVD cases finally came in... but I'm guessing it'll be next year before my Patriot Gen 2 gets shipped. Anybody heard any 'shop news'? Really looking forward to this timepiece.
> 
> Merry Christmas everybody!


just their facebook post


----------



## Thermionicon (Dec 23, 2013)

*New Resco Patriot Gen 2 arrived 1/6/14*

New Resco Patriot Gen 2 arrived yesterday- production must be humming along with the new cases. Finish is flawless, was easy to set time/date etc...lume is outstanding. Ordered mid-November, worth the wait! Quick 'n dirty shot until I get some sunlight later:


----------



## Thermionicon (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: New Resco Patriot Gen 2 arrived 1/6/14*

And of course the lume shot....

not as subdued as the BlackFrog but eminently legible an it goes all night


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Re: New Resco Patriot Gen 2 arrived 1/6/14*

Watching Person of Interest ... first time in a while I have seen "Reese's" RESCO so clear


----------



## Thermionicon (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: New Resco Patriot Gen 2 arrived 1/6/14*



julywest said:


> Watching Person of Interest ... first time in a while I have seen "Reese's" RESCO so clear


Sorry not sure who 'Reese' is- I bought this watch brand new- or perhaps you're referring to my blurry shots?

Still getting up to speed on new camera that's for sure! Here' the new NATO MI6 (fantastic service from that company, thanks WUS!)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Re: New Resco Patriot Gen 2 arrived 1/6/14*



Thermionicon said:


> Sorry not sure who 'Reese' is- I bought this watch brand new- or perhaps you're referring to my blurry shots?
> 
> Still getting up to speed on new camera that's for sure! Here' the new NATO MI6 (fantastic service from that company, thanks WUS!)


Resco Instruments
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/person-interest-watch-john-reese-600544.html


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: New Resco Patriot Gen 2 arrived 1/6/14*

Thanks for posting.... I guess some of us watch way too much TV compared to others....



julywest said:


> Resco Instruments
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/person-interest-watch-john-reese-600544.html


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: New Resco Patriot Gen 2 arrived 1/6/14*



Zenrag said:


> Thanks for posting.... I guess some of us watch way too much TV compared to others....


Or just enough....great show....
Some of us spend wayyyyy too much time on watch forums......and obsessing about watches.....tv is a lot cheaper


----------



## aplin (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: New Resco Patriot Gen 2 arrived 1/6/14*

I set my dvr to tape pawn stars and person of interest this week. Just watched them both back to back. I snapped this pic of John Reese wearing his Resco Gen 2 on a gray nato. And I swear I saw Rick from Pawn Stars wearing a Resco SS Bulfrog on a nato strap. It should be on again next week and I've got it set to tape again so I could grab a pic to double check.

Disclaimer: I don't work for those shows, I just wear a Resco


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

*Re: New Resco Patriot Gen 2 arrived 1/6/14*



aplin said:


> I set my dvr to tape pawn stars and person of interest this week. Just watched them both back to back. I snapped this pic of John Reese wearing his Resco Gen 2 on a gray nato. And I swear I saw Rick from Pawn Stars wearing a Resco SS Bulfrog on a nato strap. It should be on again next week and I've got it set to tape again so I could grab a pic to double check.
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't work for those shows, I just wear a Resco


would be interesting if Rick wearing..tape it lol showing your age ...


----------



## aplin (Dec 5, 2008)

I like to tape it so I could fast forward through the commercials.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

aplin said:


> I like to tape it so I could fast forward through the commercials.


 I meant tape went out with VHS machines... was kidding you ... I am 62 so I get it ..

anyhow look forward to your findings next week !


----------



## aplin (Dec 5, 2008)

I got it. I remember when I got my VCR when they first came out. Seems like yesterday.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

aplin said:


> I got it. I remember when I got my VCR when they first came out. Seems like yesterday.


yes it does... i still have some tapes to get transferred over... not counting my Turtles 8 track I still have...

whats your RESCO?


----------



## aplin (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is my favorite.


----------



## aplin (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is a screen shot from Rick from Pawn Stars. It looks like he is wearing a Resco BullFrog. The crown looks like the canteen crown. The dial markers look the same as the BullFrog. I just can't make out any writing on the dial. What do you guys think.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

aplin said:


> Here is a screen shot from Rick from Pawn Stars. It looks like he is wearing a Resco BullFrog. The crown looks like the canteen crown. The dial markers look the same as the BullFrog. I just can't make out any writing on the dial. What do you guys think.


Dam_ sure looks like one doesn't it? his wrist probably large .. hmm Gen1s did not come with a canteen... so can you see a date window?


----------



## aplin (Dec 5, 2008)

I couldn't make out anything on the dial except the hour markers which match up perfectly. From what I know about Rick from the show, he always keeps the best for himself. So it has to be a Resco.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

aplin said:


> I couldn't make out anything on the dial except the hour markers which match up perfectly. From what I know about Rick from the show, he always keeps the best for himself. So it has to be a Resco.


Sorry but I am going to vote no... I copied image and blew it up and saw no pixels where the date should be. so unless there was a Gen1 with canteen .... maybe others will opine.


----------



## aplin (Dec 5, 2008)

I couldn't make out the second hand in the picture no matter how many times I paused it. It was just never focused right on the tv.


----------



## ryankmarshall (Feb 7, 2013)

It is a Bullfrog sterile. Check out his instagram, he thanks Resco for one of the coolest watches he owns.... Rick_harrison


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ryankmarshall said:


> It is a Bullfrog sterile. Check out his instagram, he thanks Resco for one of the coolest watches he owns.... Rick_harrison


cool thanks for that update.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ryankmarshall said:


> It is a Bullfrog sterile. Check out his instagram, he thanks Resco for one of the coolest watches he owns.... Rick_harrison


Another friend mentioned to me so thought would post a pic


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Randy, c'mon. Why you gotta let this thing die?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Randy, c'mon. Why you gotta let this thing die?
> 
> "He's just a witness"


lol was waiting for a chrono to appear?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> lol was waiting for a chrono to appear?


I've been waiting for SOMETHING. Any news?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I've been waiting for SOMETHING. Any news?
> 
> "He's just a witness"


I hear Gen1 reissue then Manus.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

julywest said:


> I hear Gen1 reissue then Manus.


That's what Nicole told me as well, although, parts for the Gen1 and Manus are trickling into the shop around the same time for both. They're hoping the Manus will be ready sometime this spring. I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Thermionicon (Dec 23, 2013)

When my Patriot Gen 2 in PVD/DLC was being built, one hold up was for cases coming back from whoever coats them... I ordered the Gen 2, but when I look at the crown it is recessed about 1.5mm which is different from the 'new' pics. All the rest of the details appear to be Gen 2. I actually prefer a slightly protected crown so I'm rather happy about this oddity! These pics shows the crown well enough:


----------



## Substance-p (Apr 13, 2012)

New owner as of 20 minutes ago. Happy to join the club and thanks to Randy for the help along







the way.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thermionicon (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome! And especially welcome to the red second hand club too LOL!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I left the club a few months back, just bought it back today and it is en-route.

I like the Gen 2s a lot, but no minute markers kill it for me. So I opted for a Gen 1 brown dial in PVD.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Thermionicon said:


> When my Patriot Gen 2 in PVD/DLC was being built, one hold up was for cases coming back from whoever coats them... I ordered the Gen 2, but when I look at the crown it is recessed about 1.5mm which is different from the 'new' pics. All the rest of the details appear to be Gen 2. I actually prefer a slightly protected crown so I'm rather happy about this oddity! These pics shows the crown well enough:


Looks like cerakote to me.


----------



## Thermionicon (Dec 23, 2013)

What mov't is in it? the brown face looks great with PVD...


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Thermionicon said:


> What mov't is in it? the brown face looks great with PVD...


Val 24. Was dead on when I owned it.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Thermionicon said:


> Seems to be a lot harder than Cerakote- I have that on a couple rifles, this isn't the same critter.


You sure? The texture and color look exactly like my guns and watches.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Thermionicon (Dec 23, 2013)

Seems to be a lot harder than Cerakote- I have that on a couple rifles, this isn't the same critter.


----------



## Thermionicon (Dec 23, 2013)

The coating on the rifles is a desert tan- the watch has survived multiple hard hits on metal doorframes without any mar in the finish, not so with rifle bbls hitting fences, bench bolts etc...ultimately they're all tools- I guess we could ask Resco if they specify hardness number and see if it lines up with Cerakote data.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Thermionicon said:


> The coating on the rifles is a desert tan- the watch has survived multiple hard hits on metal doorframes without any mar in the finish, not so with rifle bbls hitting fences, bench bolts etc...ultimately they're all tools- I guess we could ask Resco if they specify hardness number and see if it lines up with Cerakote data.


I know they used cerakote on the bullfrogs. Maybe they threw yours in too. It looks fantastic.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Thermionicon (Dec 23, 2013)

Maybe they did- it's a great uniform matte finish, goes great with classic firearms or the more modern stuff! LOL


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Great little video.


ufrid said:


> This one worked:
> 
> VIDEO: How To Shorten A NATO Strap - HODINKEE - Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Thermionicon said:


> When my Patriot Gen 2 in PVD/DLC was being built, one hold up was for cases coming back from whoever coats them... I ordered the Gen 2, but when I look at the crown it is recessed about 1.5mm which is different from the 'new' pics. All the rest of the details appear to be Gen 2. I actually prefer a slightly protected crown so I'm rather happy about this oddity! These pics shows the crown well enough:


Thats definitely a Gen2 bezel and dial but the case/crown looks like a gen1. Very interesting when did you order and receive? looks great

searched I see you got in Jan 2014


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Substance-p said:


> New owner as of 20 minutes ago. Happy to join the club and thanks to Randy for the help along the way.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


looks great a classic... and was the first "custom" red second hand!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Thermionicon said:


> Maybe they did- it's a great uniform matte finish, goes great with classic firearms or the more modern stuff! LOL


Is it black finish?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Wow I just passed 1000th post on RESCO thread guess thats appropriate.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Thermionicon said:


> Maybe they did- it's a great uniform matte finish, goes great with classic firearms or the more modern stuff! LOL


More I look at yours the more I think you need to sell it... lol


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> Wow I just passed 1000th post on RESCO thread guess thats appropriate.


Congratulations. Now you have to give away a Resco.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Rejoined with the one I originally bought from Resco and then sold.










"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Rejoined with the one I originally bought from Resco and then sold.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


You gotta love a reunion ! And that's quite a friend who was willing to hold for you ;-)


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

"He's just a witness"


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Looking good, Ethan. Congrats (again ; ) 

Cheers,
Anthony

P.S. I'm on my second go 'round with the Gen 1 also, but I wasn't able to get my original back (though not for lack of trying).


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Randy and Anthony.

Anthony- I still owe you one from back in the day. Haven't forgotten.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Just giving this thread a poke to "show off" my $5(!) milspec-style olive strap I tacked onto an order from a parts and supplies company! Strap is a bit long for the keeper location and my wrist size (and not really long enough to fold and tuck), but I've always loved this colour for straps and this style is comfortable and easy to wear... and for five bucks you can't go too wrong ;-)


























Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Those keepers are my favorite. Been wearing my Patriot on one since I got it back.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Old picture


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

anyone see the naked rc tac on fb page? it's awfully nice….


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

David Woo said:


> anyone see the naked rc tac on fb page? it's awfully nice&#8230;.


That one IS cool.

I was lucky enough to end up with Julywest's Patriot and this thing has gained a whopping 9 seconds in 7 days. This was my 50th birthday present to myself and is staying on my wrist for the foreseeable future.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Sweet strap.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

tallguy said:


> That one IS cool.
> 
> I was lucky enough to end up with Julywest's Patriot and this thing has gained a whopping 9 seconds in 7 days. This was my 50th birthday present to myself and is staying on my wrist for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks right at home there! Great pictures. 
I hadn't worn in a while but I thought it was accurate but that is outstanding. That ETA 2824 is a winner.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Sweet strap.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Crown and Buckle are the shizm! Switched over to black today. Really makes the dial pop!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine is on a vintage buckleless rubber now.









"He's just a witness"


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

tallguy said:


>


nice piece, happy birthday!
I'm hoping the naked rc tac makes it into production.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Does anyone have recent info. on when the Manus chrono will be done? My last email from Nicole was a few months ago, and she was saying sometime this spring.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clouser said:


> Does anyone have recent info. on when the Manus chrono will be done? My last email from Nicole was a few months ago, and she was saying sometime this spring.


No I do not.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Still on the list Randy?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Still on the list Randy?
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Still #2


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

rc tac naked, from fb:


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

You're really smitten, eh David?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

David Woo said:


> rc tac naked, from fb:


David, maybe you could buy a new one and get the finish bead blasted off? Randy


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

it's a nice piece of work; about time I supported Rob's efforts. Blast a black one? I talked to Jack about something similar awhile back and the hardness of the pvd would make it a tough job, but not impossible. Chemically removing the coating is what the coating firms recommend.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

David Woo said:


> it's a nice piece of work; about time I supported Rob's efforts. Blast a black one? I talked to Jack about something similar awhile back and the hardness of the pvd would make it a tough job, but not impossible. Chemically removing the coating is what the coating firms recommend.


Ask Mrs. Smith if she can sell you one from the factory.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

This thread is like seeing an ex girlfriend with another guy. Dammit why did I sell my Gen 1. Tallguy, interesting you said that about the black strap; I always thought the same thing. After wearing a different color strap, going back to black really brings out the contrast of the white and black dial. Makes it look more severe - in a bad ass way.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

hawkee30 said:


> This thread is like seeing an ex girlfriend with another guy. Dammit why did I sell my Gen 1. Tallguy, interesting you said that about the black strap; I always thought the same thing. After wearing a different color strap, going back to black really brings out the contrast of the white and black dial. Makes it look more severe - in a bad ass way.


Sometimes real love is letting her go to someone who will love her more and buy her nice accessories. Yuck can't believe I made that analogy up.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Randy scares me sometimes.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

julywest said:


> Sometimes real love is letting her go to someone who will love her more and buy her nice accessories. Yuck can't believe I made that analogy up.


Now you have to go burn a wood pile, kickstart a motorcycle or rebuild a carburetor&#8230;something really manly so you can look in the mirror again.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

hawkee30 said:


> Now you have to go burn a wood pile, kickstart a motorcycle or rebuild a carburetor&#8230;something really manly so you can look in the mirror again.


Wear a Resco.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Any owners in the Denver area? A new wannabe RESCO owner wants to see one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Thought I would wake everyone up... back when


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

That Gen 1 :swoon:

"He's just a witness"


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Drop of a Hat said:


> That Gen 1 :swoon:
> 
> "He's just a witness"


She's mine now and worn 24/7...thanks julywest!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

tallguy said:


> She's mine now and worn 24/7...thanks julywest!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do miss it from time to time but knowing it's being used as it should is reward enough. Looks good! That lume is pretty amazing.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

"He's just a witness"


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Good old Lum-Tec!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Indeed. Got used to the bi color lume pretty quick.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if they are going to start selling the Gen 1 Patriots again? I like them better than the Gen 2


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Ash211 said:


> Does anyone know if they are going to start selling the Gen 1 Patriots again? I like them better than the Gen 2


Probably around the same time the bracelets will finally come in. I'd say sometime in the next decade. Hopefully. Maybe. Possibly.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ash211 said:


> Does anyone know if they are going to start selling the Gen 1 Patriots again? I like them better than the Gen 2


Well was supposed to be this spring. Guessing there must be some delay. If you want a PVD Gen1 Hoppyjr has his for sale. I would go for that one if PVD is what you want.

oops its sold.


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

I was told in the spring…of 2027. They're waiting for the new parts to be invented.


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ash211 said:


> Does anyone know if they are going to start selling the Gen 1 Patriots again? I like them better than the Gen 2


Yes I've been told they're doing a re-release of gen1


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

tsimtcu8 said:


> Yes I've been told they're doing a re-release of gen1


We all know that. He was asking when.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Drop of a Hat said:


> We all know that. He was asking when.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Oh sorry...In a recent email I got from Nicole she said this: 'Inventory for the Gen1 re-release will be here very soon. No current plans for a Gen3 at this point in time. Though we have a 44mm Patriot in the works.'


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Drop of a Hat said:


> We all know that. He was asking when.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Actually I wasn't. I asked if they were going to do a re-release. I'm happy to hear they will but now I find out they are working on a 44mm patriot? Decisions decisions.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ash211 said:


> Actually I wasn't. I asked if they were going to do a re-release. I'm happy to hear they will but now I find out they are working on a 44mm patriot? Decisions decisions.


Thought you had heard on rerelease... I would bet the 44mm would be a ways off.


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

I just heard they added another watchmaker...to help move things along. Here we go!! Can't wait.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Ash211 said:


> Actually I wasn't. I asked if they were going to do a re-release. I'm happy to hear they will but now I find out they are working on a 44mm patriot? Decisions decisions.


Ah my mistake.

In the future, I'll learn to not give anyone the benefit of the doubt that
A. They went on a company website before asking a very simple question
B. Read any of the posts just directly before their own.

Decisions decisions

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

hawkee30 said:


> I just heard they added another watchmaker...to help move things along. Here we go!! Can't wait.


Info reliable?


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes - Nicole told me that, and Jeff the watchmaker confirmed it. Will it speed things up? Who knows.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Anybody ever thought of adding a dlc bezel to a brushed gen 1? Wonder if they have any for sale......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Ask Mrs. Smith.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Ask Mrs. Smith.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Trying to resist the temptation....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

hawkee30 said:


> Yes - Nicole told me that, and Jeff the watchmaker confirmed it. Will it speed things up? Who knows.


hope that speeds up the new gen 1's.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Sent an email requesting an update on the bracelets. Anybody have any info on them?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Re the bracelets, Mrs. Smith says they are in production and expects them any day now.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Trying out my first straps from NATO Strap Co. (natostrapsco.com - great guys, great straps). This is their "Erebus" with PVD hardware. Super comfortable, and easily thin enough for the Patriot (which as some of you know can't accommodate any remotely thick straps).

































Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Re the bracelets, Mrs. Smith says they are in production and expects them any day now.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


SS I assume... course bad timing for me.. any word on other "stuff"?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Nope.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Resco is offering 10% off for July 4th.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Bracelets are inbound too. Not sure if I can pass along what I was told about price, but its going to be an interesting response once they go public.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Bracelets are inbound too. Not sure if I can pass along what I was told about price, but its going to be an interesting response once they go public.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Maybe in a PM... are there going to be PVD or just SS? Saw you were causing "trouble" on the Rolex forum rofl. Think the Smiths are having some delays by their vendors hope they get resolved.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Bad picture but Back in the Saddle!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

That black and white combo is working.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Knoc said:


> That black and white combo is working.


Thanks... was missing my gen2 PVD badly and luckily someone was willing to part with theirs. Thought the white hands would be too much but have to admit it's not. Also like the "redesign" of gen2 case / crown.


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

julywest said:


> Thanks... was missing my gen2 PVD badly and luckily someone was willing to part with theirs. Thought the white hands would be too much but have to admit it's not. Also like the "redesign" of gen2 case / crown.


I like the white hands, although I like the originals as well. What is different on the case/crown? The only things that I would like to change on my Gen2 would be the ability to use a Zulu and the crown is just a bit hard to screw down straight without cross-threading it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

My previous gen2 had original hands which I like also. Thought I would change these but kinda like the change. I never had a problem with straps on my first one. Changes: the crown on first gen2 protruded from case quite a bit and as you said was sometimes hard to thread. If you look closely this crown sits closer to case and protectors. Crown seems bigger flatter. I used my loupe to examine crown and stem and this one easy to tighten. I also believe there is more room between case and lug bar. These changes I think occurred with a resupply. No official info.


mrallen13 said:


> I like the white hands, although I like the originals as well. What is different on the case/crown? The only things that I would like to change on my Gen2 would be the ability to use a Zulu and the crown is just a bit hard to screw down straight without cross-threading it.


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sounds like they did exactly what I would have. For the straps, Natos work fine. Tolerance is just too tight for a Zulu to fit. I've seen picks where there is a Zulu on a Gen2 and I'm guessing you could make it work if you took the springbar out and placed the strap on before re-inserting the springbar. I might have to try that. With the crown, I'm just really careful. Wasn't a problem, when I was wearing it all the time, but in rotation where I need to reset the time regularly, it makes me a little nervous.

These are all small nits though. Great watch overall. Happy 4th of July.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nice combo. Yep I was able to put 1.6mm NATOs on by removing lugbars. Would try on this one but those NATOs gone.


mrallen13 said:


> Sounds like they did exactly what I would have. For the straps, Natos work fine. Tolerance is just too tight for a Zulu to fit. I've seen picks where there is a Zulu on a Gen2 and I'm guessing you could make it work if you took the springbar out and placed the strap on before re-inserting the springbar. I might have to try that. With the crown, I'm just really careful. Wasn't a problem, when I was wearing it all the time, but in rotation where I need to reset the time regularly, it makes me a little nervous.
> 
> These are all small nits though. Great watch overall. Happy 4th of July.


----------



## momedic (May 3, 2011)

Just got my first Resco! Love it!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Great colorway.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Looks great.


momedic said:


> Just got my first Resco! Love it!


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

Proud new owner of a Resco Gen 1 compliments of a forum member. If anyone has any advice for a reasonably priced tan leather strap I'm all ears!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

RESCO in Yellowstone


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

IMG_20140709_092756_249_zps7a87b489.jpg Photo by betterthere | Photobucket


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Leather strap in this heat? Brave.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Leather strap in this heat? Brave.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


I unfortunately spend the majority of my day in a climate controlled office. For the time being at least. Part of what I love about this watch is the ease of switching between straps. May just have a new flavor every couple weeks.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Old rarely sweat so its OK. Lol. Picked that strap up at Dakota watch store in mall. Very thick.


Drop of a Hat said:


> Leather strap in this heat? Brave.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

teejc88 said:


> Proud new owner of a Resco Gen 1 compliments of a forum member. If anyone has any advice for a reasonably priced tan leather strap I'm all ears!


Check out the one in my pic. Dakota watch in malls. Also rescos buffalo not bad.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## cmkworm (Dec 7, 2012)

I love the gen. 2 patriot but the lack of minute markings is really a deal killer for me. Maybe someday...


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

cmkworm said:


> I love the gen. 2 patriot but the lack of minute markings is really a deal killer for me. Maybe someday...


I know the feeling.

Maybe get a Gen 1?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

if you really need to know the minutes spin the bezel into position.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> if you really need to know the minutes spin the bezel into position.


Ever the problem solver eh Randy?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Ever the problem solver eh Randy?
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Course Gen 1 gives you minute markers and you lose the date. Maybe the quirks are what I like.

When I thought Gen 1 reissue was coming soon, I had a question in for Nicole to see if dials would then be interchangeable.

Also, you would know better than me but spinning the bezel in a combat zone to get minutes could be trouble. 

Even worse I want a Gen2 PVD with no date.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I've learned to get on without the date. The minute markers are much more important. Nobody asks for the date in the field, just the time. 

Ask Nicole for Gen 2 dial like that. Who knows, you could get lucky.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

Just picked up this little monster. Love it. Reunited with Resco and it feeeeels sooo good. 
New Val movement and it's dead on.


----------



## momedic (May 3, 2011)

Just picked up a Worn & Wound strap from a fellow forum member! Love it so far! What do you guys think?




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

hawkee30 said:


> Just picked up this little monster. Love it. Reunited with Resco and it feeeeels sooo good.
> New Val movement and it's dead on.


Welcome back!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

momedic said:


> Just picked up a Worn & Wound strap from a fellow forum member! Love it so far! What do you guys think?


Looks great! a thick leather works well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Saw this over on RESCO fb - looks like a movie in the works

For Sale - I have 6 Gen2 Pvd Patriots wore by the actors in the soon to be released American Sniper movie.
American Sniper is an upcoming American biographical action film directed by Clint Eastwood and written by Jason Dean Hall. It is based on Chris Kyle's autobiography American Sniper.
Email me if you are interested in purchasing one of the watches. [email protected]
We only have 6; all Gen2 Pvd Patriots.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

The movie talk has been going on since before Mr. Kyle's murder. Nice that they included his preference for the Patriot in the film, I remember him wearing his in a few press photos.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## jespy (Oct 27, 2012)

Sporting the newest addition to my collection - one of the Tridentis Tactical custom Rescos&#8230; They do outstanding work!


----------



## momedic (May 3, 2011)

jespy said:


> Sporting the newest addition to my collection - one of the Tridentis Tactical custom Rescos&#8230; They do outstanding work!
> 
> View attachment 1576771
> 
> ...


I really dig this dial! I wonder if RESCO would install it in my existing Patriot.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

momedic said:


> I really dig this dial! I wonder if RESCO would install it in my existing Patriot.


If a Gen 2 then you could certainly ask.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

in case you didn't see on FB

Manus parts are in! I'll get pics up asap; very busy here in the shop! Manus will be live on the site by close of the week Mrs.Smitty


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

We got Manus pics up.
Pricing looks to be "Price Points $1185 Pvd and $985 Stainless; no additional shipping fees."


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Not a bad price. I'm surprised to be honest.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

I was surprised at the price too.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

well my order has not been taken yet so....


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Until they sort out their really bad CS, I won't be buying anything from them. Sorry to say it. This whole bracelet thing has really left a bad taste in my mouth.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Godan (Nov 4, 2013)

Nicole sent me an email and some pics of the Manus. I replied with thanks and questions about the specifics of diameter, lug width, subdial functions and prices. Battery life would be good to know, too. I hope to hear from her, or see everything on the site, next week. The big deal for me is how long the stopwatch measures. Does anyone know, or have a good guess?


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Godan said:


> The big deal for me is how long the stopwatch measures. Does anyone know, or have a good guess?


Looking at the subdials, it seems the chrono measures up to 10 hours.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Godan said:


> Nicole sent me an email and some pics of the Manus. I replied with thanks and questions about the specifics of diameter, lug width, subdial functions and prices. Battery life would be good to know, too. I hope to hear from her, or see everything on the site, next week. The big deal for me is how long the stopwatch measures. Does anyone know, or have a good guess?


I'm impressed you got an email... seriously 
well I would hazard a guess that the diameter is 42mm since it appears to be a Gen2 case. and thus lugs will be 20mm . prices are posted on fb.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Not a bad price. I'm surprised to be honest.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Keep in mind that the Manus has a quartz movement. If it had a 7750, I'm sure the price would be bumped up by at least $1000.


----------



## Godan (Nov 4, 2013)

clouser said:


> Looking at the subdials, it seems the chrono measures up to 10 hours.


That is what I hope, but quartz subdials are not all as sensible as 7750's.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Godan said:


> That is what I hope, but quartz subdials are not all as sensible as 7750's.


So which combo are you after?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Stainless looks better than I thought it would.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Stainless looks better than I thought it would.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


I agree.. was gonna get PVD with black dial with blue (assuming I hear from resco) but I kind of like the SS with black 12 hour bezel and then gray dial... guess it's the variance.. then with the bracelet ;-) should look good.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> I agree.. was gonna get PVD with black dial with blue (assuming I hear from resco) but I kind of like the SS with black 12 hour bezel and then gray dial... guess it's the variance.. then with the bracelet ;-) should look good.


Smartass.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Smartass.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Smartass fanboy would be more accurate!


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Buddy! (Responding to a post last week- I suck at this new technology thingy called World Wide Web).


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Love the look of this one, especially the gray dial.....but I'm afraid on my budget, and a preference for solar quartz if I have to wear a quartz, this one is more bang for the buck!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

tallguy said:


> Love the look of this one, especially the gray dial.....but I'm afraid on my budget, and a preference for solar quartz if I have to wear a quartz, this one is more bang for the buck!!


Hard to beat a Seiko or a G-Shock. Solar power is definitely great.

Since I often end up selling, I should probably be asking y'all which to buy


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Snatched from FB:

Manus Specs
Case
316L Stainless Steel DLC/PVD
200 Meter
Dial
Matte with BWG9 SuperLuminova
Movement
Swiss Rhonda Quartz
13 Jewels
Crystal 
Slightly Domed Sapphire
3mm thick
Single inner AR (Anti Reflective) coating
Size 
20mm lug
42mm Diameter
13mm Thickness
Hex Screw lug pins
Bezel Options 
12 Hour, Diver or Tidal
Strap
Will ship with your choice of Thin Nylon strap


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Live on the website now Resco Instruments - Manus

Mine ordered


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> Live on the website now Resco Instruments - Manus
> 
> Mine ordered


Which one in the end?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Which one in the end?
> 
> "He's just a witness"


This one.. think it's the combo of ss, gray, black.. Resco Instruments - Grey Dial, Stainless
Thought about waiting for the blue but went ahead.. blue with black subdials and SS may be pretty good looking. Suspect flipping these could be costly tho.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Good choice. I think I still like the blue the most in SS. 

Still no word on bracelets .

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Good choice. I think I still like the blue the most in SS.
> 
> Still no word on bracelets .
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Yep think you might be right... esp with those black subdials.. yeah i hated to ask about bracelets as i figure they are swamped. I ordered thru Nicole as site was not up yet. I also specified the 12 hour bezel as I find I used to use that on the Gen1 quite a bit. 
The Manus is not cheap but at least more folks should be able to buy (if wiling to take quartz).


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> Yep think you might be right... esp with those black subdials.. yeah i hated to ask about bracelets as i figure they are swamped. I ordered thru Nicole as site was not up yet. I also specified the 12 hour bezel as I find I used to use that on the Gen1 quite a bit.
> The Manus is not cheap but at least more folks should be able to buy (if wiling to take quartz).


As I said before, if they could remedy whatever is going wrong with the bracelets, I'd order two. One for my Gen1 and one for a Manus that'll be on the same order.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

the Manus is on the site.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

David Woo said:


> the Manus is on the site.


We know. A few folks beat you to the punch over the last few days.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Godan (Nov 4, 2013)

It looks as though the grey and black dials have subdial hands in two colors, but the blue dials will apparently have one-color subdial hands. Does anyone have any idea why this is so?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Godan said:


> It looks as though the grey and black dials have subdial hands in two colors, but the blue dials will apparently have one-color subdial hands. Does anyone have any idea why this is so?


Maybe they just thought it was aesthetically pleasing.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

David Woo said:


> the Manus is on the site.


You don't have yours ordered yet???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Godan said:


> It looks as though the grey and black dials have subdial hands in two colors, but the blue dials will apparently have one-color subdial hands. Does anyone have any idea why this is so?


Drop of a Hat probably nailed it but I suspect if you really want 2 colors on the blue dial Mrs. Smitty would accomodate.


----------



## Godan (Nov 4, 2013)

julywest said:


> Drop of a Hat probably nailed it but I suspect if you really want 2 colors on the blue dial Mrs. Smitty would accomodate.


She probably would accommodate a custom request, especially if I wait until the current frenzy abates. Actually, I was thinking more of one color on the black dial. Even so, your post is welcome and encouraging.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Manus in the house. Gotta say QZ or not the pictures do not do justice.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Lume shot?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Lume shot?
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Never satisfied  give me a day.. I just pulled out of box and put strap on .. lume ok right now but give it a bit. plus may have to get real camera out. Gray combo looks different (ie better) than I expected.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

julywest said:


> Manus in the house. Gotta say QZ or not the pictures do not do justice.


Congrats, looks great! |>

Have to say that is a really great subtle and understated execution of a chrono. It's still simple looking and the extra complications etc. don't overpower it. Good use of colour and contrast. Enjoy!

Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Godan (Nov 4, 2013)

julywest said:


> Manus in the house. Gotta say QZ or not the pictures do not do justice.


I have been waiting for the first new owner to post. Like others, I'll be interested in the lume shots, but I have another question. In your opinion, how precise (to the minute, to two minutes, etc.) is the stopwatch subdial? I have both an Ocean7 and a Glycine with pointy subdial hands that I think show me the exact minute. The Resco hands look a bit bulky in photos, but they may point precisely in real life. Anything you can share will be welcome. And, if you would, how big is your wrist? Thanks.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Godan said:


> I have been waiting for the first new owner to post. Like others, I'll be interested in the lume shots, but I have another question. In your opinion, how precise (to the minute, to two minutes, etc.) is the stopwatch subdial? I have both an Ocean7 and a Glycine with pointy subdial hands that I think show me the exact minute. The Resco hands look a bit bulky in photos, but they may point precisely in real life. Anything you can share will be welcome. And, if you would, how big is your wrist? Thanks.


Lume shots... don't know when.. so far I would say close to my Gen2 but not it's equal. 
Let's see if I can answer your question (not a chrono guy) left subdial is minute counter and it has minute markers with numbers on the 5s. The small hand is pointy and on the mark. so I think you can easily determine the minute assuming you have better eyesight than I do these days. 
Also the subdials have concentric circles in them which does not show up for me on the website. Provides a nice contrast. Suspect the blue dial with black subdials is going to show that nicely.
Some have complained about lack of minute markers on Gen2s and you can see they solved that by putting a ring inside with markers. 
My wrist is 9 inches .. oops just kidding... it's between 7 and 7.25 inches. The chrono case/bezel/lugs/lug bar/crown are all Gen2 parts so it fits the same as a Gen2. The color of the metal is slightly more gun metal color than the SS gen2. Which could make the bracelet coming interesting.

Any more questions, post em and I will do my best.


----------



## Godan (Nov 4, 2013)

Julywest: Thank you for the complete and thoughtful response. The information about the concentric circles is completely new to me, as it probably will be to many others. The watch wears well on you, but it may not on my 6 1/2 inch wrist. More posts from new owners should appear soon, so I guess I'll continue to dither while waiting for them.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Yw it wears same as all gen2s so maybe someone with 6.5 can tell you on that. What size do you usually wear?
Am travelling will take some closeups when get chance.


Godan said:


> Julywest: Thank you for the complete and thoughtful response. The information about the concentric circles is completely new to me, as it probably will be to many others. The watch wears well on you, but it may not on my 6 1/2 inch wrist. More posts from new owners should appear soon, so I guess I'll continue to dither while waiting for them.


----------



## Godan (Nov 4, 2013)

julywest said:


> Yw it wears same as all gen2s so maybe someone with 6.5 can tell you on that. What size do you usually wear?
> Am travelling will take some closeups when get chance.


Thanks for all of your useful information. What I usually wear is a Rolex Explorer I, so that is not much help in this situation. My Glycine 40 mm 7750 is fine on my wrist. The Ocean7 44 mm seems oversized, but I wear it on long automobile trips because of the great lume. I have an Oris 42 mm coming that may suggest how the Resco would look, but as many have said, much depends on the lug size and shape. At least, dithering is free.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Free for sure the resco lug length not bad and the lugd point down some the sides go up pretty straight to the 13mm and I find that the part yo deal with. If you like NATOs then you home free.


Godan said:


> Thanks for all of your useful information. What I usually wear is a Rolex Explorer I, so that is not much help in this situation. My Glycine 40 mm 7750 is fine on my wrist. The Ocean7 44 mm seems oversized, but I wear it on long automobile trips because of the great lume. I have an Oris 42 mm coming that may suggest how the Resco would look, but as many have said, much depends on the lug size and shape. At least, dithering is free.


----------



## czarcasm (Mar 2, 2013)

Here's my Gen1 Patriot after a quick 4mi jog in heavy rain... It served admirably to time my run.


----------



## momedic (May 3, 2011)

Anyone have their RESCO on an ISOfrane? I just picked one up from another member to try out.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

momedic said:


> Anyone have their RESCO on an ISOfrane? I just picked one up from another member to try out.


I tried putting an Isofrane on my Gen1 Patriot when I had it. The space between the lug bars and the case is so small that a thick strap like the Iso just wouldn't fit. It just rubs against the case. Hell, I could barely get a thick Zulu strap between the case and lug bars. I never owned a Gen2, so I can't comment on how well an Iso fits on that case.


----------



## momedic (May 3, 2011)

clouser said:


> I tried putting an Isofrane on my Gen1 Patriot when I had it. The space between the lug bars and the case is so small that a thick strap like the Iso just wouldn't fit. It just rubs against the case. Hell, I could barely get a thick Zulu strap between the case and lug bars. I never owned a Gen2, so I can't comment on how well an Iso fits on that case.


I have a Gen 2... Hopefully it'll fit. If not it should be pretty easy to resell.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

momedic said:


> I have a Gen 2... Hopefully it'll fit. If not it should be pretty easy to resell.


One of the gen2 I bought came on an isofrane blue strap. Probably have photo somewhere. So I think it fits. I remember removing and selling it separate.


----------



## momedic (May 3, 2011)

julywest said:


> One of the gen2 I bought came on an isofrane blue strap. Probably have photo somewhere. So I think it fits. I remember removing and selling it separate.


You didn't like the isofrane?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

momedic said:


> You didn't like the isofrane?


not really but I don't care much for rubber so my opinion doesn't count.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

momedic said:


> Anyone have their RESCO on an ISOfrane? I just picked one up from another member to try out.


I did for my gen 1 (pics below) but got rid of it too. I liked the strap itself (blue), but for some reason when I got it on the watch it just felt wrong. Out of proportion/too thick or something. I think I've just become too used to my preference for NATOS on my Rescos.

















Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't like Isos in general. Had one on my Gen 1. Wasn't a fan.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Back home


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

The diggs were spartan but the Patriot worked flawlessly!

Keep on Rockin' in the Free World!


----------



## momedic (May 3, 2011)

Put the isofrane on today, I really like it so far!


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

Well,

I'm glad to have acquired another Resco. A DLC, stealth dialed, destro, ETA-swapped Gen 1 Patriot.

_What a watch._


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nice. Don't see as many for sale anymore so nice pickup.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I expect old style Gen 1s to become pretty scarce once the new ones debut. They're already starting to settle in their permanent homes. 

"He's just a witness"


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

The Manus got me interested in quartz again. This thing looks mean as hell on a MM300 rubber strap.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Sterile...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

antitesis said:


> View attachment 1862906
> 
> 
> Sterile...


Nice. new one?


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

No, old one returning home.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Here


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

What's that?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> What's that?
> 
> "He's just a witness"


The Hooper


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Retiring in a few weeks after nearly 15 years of active and reserve duty.









"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Retiring in a few weeks after nearly 15 years of active and reserve duty.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Congratulations! Glad you made it. That picture is from resco Facebook.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> Congratulations! Glad you made it. That picture is from resco Facebook.


I'm glad too.

Oh yeah? Any word on those damn bracelets too?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I'm glad too.
> 
> Oh yeah? Any word on those damn bracelets too?
> 
> "He's just a witness"


lol traded a note last week.... they waiting on tracking number...


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> lol traded a note last week.... they waiting on tracking number...


At least you're getting something. My emails get replies with zip info.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> At least you're getting something. My emails get replies with zip info.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


 after 9 RESCOs maybe ........


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

RESCOs new model up on website and available


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

julywest said:


> RESCOs new model up on website and available


I saw. You getting one?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jaytaras said:


> I saw. You getting one?


Hey stranger! Debating... good price. pretty true copy. Bracelets being released too funds a little limited so ...


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

julywest said:


> Hey stranger! Debating... good price. pretty true copy. Bracelets being released too funds a little limited so ...


Hey bud. 😊 I hear ya. I'm undecided as well. I do like the chronos though a bit more.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

May just get a stainless bracelet and have it coated. Waited too damn long for these bracelets.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Not "officially" a Resco owner yet, but as soon as I can get in touch with Nicole, I'm going to place my order. I'm going to pick up the grey dial PVD case Manus. I've seen a few on this thread, but not the PVD model. Anyway, I'm stoked and I'll post pics when I get it in my hands.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Scott6739 said:


> Not "officially" a Resco owner yet, but as soon as I can get in touch with Nicole, I'm going to place my order. I'm going to pick up the grey dial PVD case Manus. I've seen a few on this thread, but not the PVD model. Anyway, I'm stoked and I'll post pics when I get it in my hands.


nice .. you know they got the blue dials in stock now?


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

julywest said:


> nice .. you know they got the blue dials in stock now?


Yeah, I went back and forth over the blue dial. I finally decided on the grey. I spoke to Nicole yesterday because she knew I was waiting for them to come in. The blue looks really nice, but it just wasn't me. I think the grey is a little more versatile.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Nicole said they have a 44mm patriot that will be released soon. It will have 22mm lug width. I'm not sure if that has been discussed on the forum, or if that is brand new information. Just thought I'd pass it along. By the way, USPS tracking has my Manus getting here Monday. I can't wait!


Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

True gray is. Hope you enjoy it. Pics when arrive .


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

julywest said:


> True gray is. Hope you enjoy it. Pics when arrive .


Thanks. Photos to follow for sure.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

My Manus came in today. It arrived about an hour before I had to leave for work, so my photos were rushed. First impression of the Manus was the quality feel of the case, it's built like a tank. The coating appears very durable as well. I purchased the ballistic strap that Resco offers and put it on instead of the Nato. I will say that getting the strap to cooperate with the hex bars was a challenge. I'm not doing a review here, just excited about my new Resco. Here's some quick pics;


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Looks great. Good pics. The manus basically shares it's case and bezel with gen2 so you get a tough case. I have found the pvd to hold up great. And the lug bars can be a challenge. One word of advice is use both wrenches and be sure tight so as to not have 1 come loose.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

julywest said:


> Looks great. Good pics. The manus basically shares it's case and bezel with gen2 so you get a tough case. I have found the pvd to hold up great. And the lug bars can be a challenge. One word of advice is use both wrenches and be sure tight so as to not have 1 come loose.


Thanks for the advice. I tightened the lug bars really good, I hope. Isn't there a tube of something called locktight you can buy and put a drop on the screws to keep them from coming loose?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Scott6739 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I tightened the lug bars really good, I hope. Isn't there a tube of something called locktight you can buy and put a drop on the screws to keep them from coming loose?


yes but I would advise against using it. Strap changes likely become a way of life  .. I only ever lost 1 screw and it was because I did not tighten it enough. Bracelets are due one one these days.


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Scott6739 said:


> My Manus came in today. It arrived about an hour before I had to leave for work, so my photos were rushed. First impression of the Manus was the quality feel of the case, it's built like a tank. The coating appears very durable as well. I purchased the ballistic strap that Resco offers and put it on instead of the Nato. I will say that getting the strap to cooperate with the hex bars was a challenge. I'm not doing a review here, just excited about my new Resco. Here's some quick pics;
> View attachment 2142778
> View attachment 2142786
> View attachment 2142794
> ...


Looks sharp. I like it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks! I have a feeling this is going to be a long honeymoon. Next up, custom strap 😊 
Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

. Use the code FROGMANFRIDAY at checkout to get a 15% discount on your RESCO Watch. This is the same discount I give to active duty SEALs, use it while you can. It will only be active until midnight on Friday the 26th of Nov. Christmas shopping for yourself just got a bit easier.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Is it Friday (which is the 28th) or the 26th (which is Wednesday?)

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Is it Friday (which is the 28th) or the 26th (which is Wednesday?)
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Duh I assume Friday but I posted on FB


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

julywest said:


> Duh I assume Friday but I posted on FB


the sale is extended thru Monday.

Thought of the day: opinions are like you know but some are better than others


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

I went through all 70 pages of this thread and finally decided to throw down a deposit on a Gen 2 PVD. I guess you can say I'm part owner of one now. The Patriot was never really a grail so to speak but it called out to me in a different way. I've been following it since it was released but never thought twice about it until recently. I know it's something that can be worn day in and day out and go through hell and back without skipping a beat. This will be THE daily wearer for me. 
I've also been debating on the Gen 1 (re-release) vs Gen 2. The timing bezel of the Gen 2 would be more useful to me as I don't travel often or depend on knowing what time it is back home. Other than subtle differences, is one better than the other?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

021411 said:


> I went through all 70 pages of this thread and finally decided to throw down a deposit on a Gen 2 PVD. I guess you can say I'm part owner of one now. The Patriot was never really a grail so to speak but it called out to me in a different way. I've been following it since it was released but never thought twice about it until recently. I know it's something that can be worn day in and day out and go through hell and back without skipping a beat. This will be THE daily wearer for me.
> I've also been debating on the Gen 1 (re-release) vs Gen 2. The timing bezel of the Gen 2 would be more useful to me as I don't travel often or depend on knowing what time it is back home. Other than subtle differences, is one better than the other?


Hope you caught the sale. If not I would ask about it. Was called frogman Friday

Bezel on the original gen1 was a nice solid chunk. The gen1 overall was more sTeel for the buck. But it was thicker. Gen2 pvd is my current choice. I prefer it over gen1 pvd (sorry drop of a hat)

We have not seen the gen1 redo so the bezel may not be like the first issue. Seems like somewhere along the way I had heard reissue would be flat crystal.

You might also ask if all Manus bezels will fit gen2. As far as I can tell it's same case. If so there are 3 different bezels.


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah I asked about the special but it could not be applied to the payment program. The standard MIL/LE discount applied so I went that route. No biggie. I just won't eat out or hit the bars for a week. It'll make up for it. 
Interesting. Thanks for the info on the differences. It'll probably be after the new year until I get it delivered anyway so I'll keep my eyes peeled for any new release info. Pricing is the same from what I saw online. I'm pretty excited either way. 
You mentioned the Gen 1 bezel being beefier. How does the Gen 2 bezel hold up as far as construction?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

021411 said:


> Yeah I asked about the special but it could not be applied to the payment program. The standard MIL/LE discount applied so I went that route. No biggie. I just won't eat out or hit the bars for a week. It'll make up for it.
> Interesting. Thanks for the info on the differences. It'll probably be after the new year until I get it delivered anyway so I'll keep my eyes peeled for any new release info. Pricing is the same from what I saw online. I'm pretty excited either way.
> You mentioned the Gen 1 bezel being beefier. How does the Gen 2 bezel hold up as far as construction?


Well I am not in combat. But Imo no worries. It is just as rugged just not as thick. I also like the "teeth" design on gen2 something you don't see everywhere. When you get back to the bar you could use it in a fight lol.


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

Lol. 

Huge favor for anyone with measuring calipers. What's the center of lug to center of lug on the gen 2?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

021411 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Huge favor for anyone with measuring calipers. What's the center of lug to center of lug on the gen 2?


before I drag em out... are you asking specifically the distance from the center of the hole in lug to the center of the hole on the lug on the other side of the watch?


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

From top bar to bottom bar but using the center of the holes as reference points. I'm going to put an order in to gasgasbones since they need the measurements.

Like this.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

whats the lug width on that GGB pictured? odds are you could make it work. 


I measured 43.5. course GGBs can be off a little and still work. I have had 4 I think. last I knew GGB did not have PVD hardware. Also for me the GGB made the RESCO ride a little too high. I feel like I have used about every strap made lol... I am hoping bracelets get here before I draw SS. 

Any questions ask cause i may have tried. Haven't taken a picture but lately (this will drive NATO strap lovers crazy) I took a crown&buckle thick Nato, threaded just the tongue through like a zulu and am wearing the double thickness part on underside of wrist. Oddly it seems to wear more comfortable and balances the Gen2 better.


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

So 43.5mm on the Gen 2.. The Gen 1 must be longer. I think I read that it was 50mm lug to lug. Glad I didn't go off that. Phew!
The GGB pictured I think was 45-50mm fit. I have to look at my order email. I'm looking at the ME2 model. There's a 40-45mm range selection on lug to lug. I just need to see if they have a blue thread to match the RESCO and second hand.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

021411 said:


> So 43.5mm on the Gen 2.. The Gen 1 must be longer. I think I read that it was 50mm lug to lug. Glad I didn't go off that. Phew!
> The GGB pictured I think was 45-50mm fit. I have to look at my order email. I'm looking at the ME2 model. There's a 40-45mm range selection on lug to lug. I just need to see if they have a blue thread to match the RESCO and second hand.


Hmm be careful with that measurement then... I can recheck in a bit..(used just a ruler tip to tip is 1 15/16 inches, center hole to center hole is 1 12/16 inches so thats essentially 50mm and 44mm) .. i think when they quote lug to lug it is the whole length tip to tip not hole to hole. My GGB fit my Gen1 and Gen2 the same. 
A cheap alternative is an $8 wal-mart velcro.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Apologies to NATO lovers but this approach wears very well on my RESCO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@jerseywatchman 
Seeking feedback on the Resco Patriot Gen 2, please...Thinking about buying a DLC model, what do owners say about the Gen 2 Patriot?

Copied from another thread -----------------------------------
Have owned 3 Gen2s I think. The DLC finishing is very good as well as the rest of the watch. The val24 mvmt keeps good time but is not a chronometer level watch. The overall look is utilitarian and built like a tank. The lugbars with hex screws are very tough and easy to change once you get used to it. Watch is designed for NATOs and they work well. Other straps also work well but I think you need beefy ones. The watch is 13mm thick but the caseback is flat so the height rides higher than some. 
The lume is excellent, the gen2 dial does not have minute markers in case you did not notice. I am retired and wear mine as daily beater on our farm. I baby my Omegas but not the RESCO. They had a sale last weekend sorry you missed that .... if you pay full price and decide to flip you will not get your $ back FYI (course that is true of most watches).

The bezel works well and has kind of unique teeth design and IMO gives it a tough look. I'm not sure what else you might like to know so feel free to ask. 
Of all the watches I have flipped in last few years my first DLC resco was one I wanted back and so bought another.
​


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm glad I was able to buy back my Gen 1. Don't anticipate it leaving again.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

Thanks a bunch for the info! How has the DLC held up?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jerseywatchman said:


> Thanks a bunch for the info! How has the DLC held up?


On mine not a scratch. Looks like day 1. Recent pictures back in this thread. Try to add current pic later today.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine too. High quality.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Same here. Actually looks better than a steel watch head that would have picked up hairlines. The DLC doesn't. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Will be interesting to see who picked up the red hand preowned RESCO Gen2. Sold for approx what I expected ;-)


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

julywest said:


> Will be interesting to see who picked up the red hand preowned RESCO Gen2. Sold for approx what I expected ;-)


Been watching it too. Nice piece it is.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

It's been two weeks and I'm still enjoying the Manus. I plan to get a custom strap for it, but I'm going to have to wait until after the holidays. I've spent way too much this year!

Scott


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Scott6739 said:


> It's been two weeks and I'm still enjoying the Manus. I plan to get a custom strap for it, but I'm going to have to wait until after the holidays. I've spent way too much this year!
> 
> Scott


canvas straps work well


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

julywest said:


> canvas straps work well


I'll keep that in mind. Any recommendations on a canvas strap?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Scott6739 said:


> I'll keep that in mind. Any recommendations on a canvas strap?


Sure.. have owned several Drew straps and pictures are posted back in this thread I think. Have incoming from panerai7 which I will post pic when I receive. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

julywest said:


> Sure.. have owned several Drew straps and pictures are posted back in this thread I think. Have incoming from panerai7 which I will post pic when I receive. I'm sure there are others.


Awesome! Thanks for sharing, I'll skim through the thread.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Scott6739 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for sharing, I'll skim through the thread.


make it easier


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

julywest said:


> make it easier


Wow! The canvas does look great. Definitely going to check them out... Thanks again for the advice, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Highly recommend Drew's Canvas Straps, I own several. I actually have bought straps for watches that I haven't even purchased yet.


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is a few pics.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ash211 said:


> Highly recommend Drew's Canvas Straps, I own several. I actually have bought straps for watches that I haven't even purchased yet.


Thanks, I'll definitely check them out.

Scott


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Considering getting a Hooper... need a cushion case diver  anyone bought one yet? if so opinions?


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

julywest said:


> Considering getting a Hooper... need a cushion case diver  anyone bought one yet? if so opinions?


Was wondering too, I like this piece... did you see the bracelet has arrived too? (Don't think up on the website yet though).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

@ hidden. 
Yes I did. Nicole sent a note out also bracelet got me thinking again lol. Tempted to try. Pvd link bracelets are in route. Don't know what that means time wise. 
Was looking at cushion case divers : helson aquadive etc but maybe since I know rescos worth sticking. 
Did you notice the bezel does not have a 3 nor does the vintage it's based on. Wonder why. Maybe a mistake on original?


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

julywest said:


> @ hidden.
> Yes I did. Nicole sent a note out also bracelet got me thinking again lol. Tempted to try. Pvd link bracelets are in route. Don't know what that means time wise.
> Was looking at cushion case divers : helson aquadive etc but maybe since I know rescos worth sticking.
> Did you notice the bezel does not have a 3 nor does the vintage it's based on. Wonder why. Maybe a mistake on original?


Interesting re: the missing 3... I hadn't noticed. Original is lacking too, btw, so that's probably the answer.

Was just looking at some older posts and caught a glimpse of the (long-awaited) Patriot bracelet. Think I might hang around and see the price on that before I consider a next purchase, as I think I'd like to have one. I'm kind of in a new watch holding pattern anyway at the moment, so some patience shouldn't be as hard as usual on my trigger finger ; )


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

hidden by leaves said:


> Interesting re: the missing 3... I hadn't noticed. Original is lacking too, btw, so that's probably the answer.
> 
> Was just looking at some older posts and caught a glimpse of the (long-awaited) Patriot bracelet. Think I might hang around and see the price on that before I consider a next purchase, as I think I'd like to have one. I'm kind of in a new watch holding pattern anyway at the moment, so some patience shouldn't be as hard as usual on my trigger finger ; )


LOL good luck on that patience. Nicole "published" prices and I think it applied to both Hooper and Patriot bracelets. $185 for stainless and $225 for PVD. definitely not cheap but the clasp looks interesting. Their FB recently had a pic of SS bracelet on Patriot. Looks very solid and thick. The first link drops down hard in the pic (don't know how to explain).
In meantime heres new canvas on Gen2 from WUS member panerai7


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Only Gen2 bracelets are arriving. Disappointing.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Only Gen2 bracelets are arriving. Disappointing.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Thats the way it was worded but I wonder if there is really any difference in the 2 tween gen1 and gen2. The most recent prototype on FB was on a Gen1.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Nicole's email only said Gen2 and Hooper.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Nicole's email only said Gen2 and Hooper.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


yep... wish i had a gen1 and 2 together... would see if shape of case same or different... if i remember the gen1 might have had little more straight for a NATO.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Not the same from what I understand.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Julywest sent me this canvas to try out and I could not be more pleased. The canvas goes great with the Resco case. Thanks for sending the strap and I'm definitely going to pick up a couple more. How do you guys think a tan canvas would look with my Manus? Would it go with the grey dial?
Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Scott6739 said:


> Julywest sent me this canvas to try out and I could not be more pleased. The canvas goes great with the Resco case. Thanks for sending the strap and I'm definitely going to pick up a couple more. How do you guys think a tan canvas would look with my Manus? Would it go with the grey dial?
> Cheers,
> Scott


Had a tan but don't think it would work well.. olive drab goes with everything and maybe this blue would work?


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I like the blue. I may go that direction. I think it'll look great with the grey dial. Good call!
Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Scott6739 said:


> I like the blue. I may go that direction. I think it'll look great with the grey dial. Good call!
> Cheers,
> Scott


 that's a Drew strap also. The dial on that Gen1 is gray and very close to the Manus gray.


----------



## snoozer 60 (Apr 2, 2010)

Knoc said:


> Been watching it too. Nice piece it is.












It's my first Resco, and a great piece. I've wanted one for some time. Now all I need are a couple nice canvas straps for this bad boy. I currently have it on a gasgas bones which is working pretty well, but a olive green canvas would really do it justice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

snoozer 60 said:


> It's my first Resco, and a great piece. I've wanted one for some time. Now all I need are a couple nice canvas straps for this bad boy. I currently have it on a gasgas bones which is working pretty well, but a olive green canvas would really do it justice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on for a solid purchase. I've got a self imposed cap on what I want to spend on a resco-specifically a gen 2 patriot dlc-so ill be watching the recon.
Enjoy.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Happy new year!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Now... Where can I get one of those canvas straps in dark grey...?



julywest said:


> Had a tan but don't think it would work well.. olive drab goes with everything and maybe this blue would work?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

antitesis said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> View attachment 2478162


still a classic. 3 custom contacts aboen, panerai7,n80leather .... don't know which might have gray. I just ordered a Kobold black canvas 1 piece strap to try. $25. picture of the strap doesnt look too black.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

antitesis said:


> Thanks!


they only have 22mm in black but usually I can get 22 to fit.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

antitesis said:


> Thanks!


Altho doesn't say when available this was posted on RESCO fb
New Year. New Strap. Quick look at our new Velcro over all strap. It's Velcro....and it goes over....all. Wetsuit, Drysuit....it don't matter. This baby will come in black and grey. Featured here on the RESCO Manus Chronograph (my well worn model).


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Thanks, but I've had bad experiences with velcro straps in the past. I rather stick with NATOs, Zulus or ballistic.



julywest said:


> Altho doesn't say when available this was posted on RESCO fb
> New Year. New Strap. Quick look at our new Velcro over all strap. It's Velcro....and it goes over....all. Wetsuit, Drysuit....it don't matter. This baby will come in black and grey. Featured here on the RESCO Manus Chronograph (my well worn model).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

a 22mm Kobold canvas on RESCO


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been going around in circles trying to decide on a color for a custom canvas. So to help me decide, I ordered some Nato straps to see what I like best. The problem is, they all look good on the Manus! Ugh!!! Here are some pics. Tell me what you think?










Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> a 22mm Kobold canvas on RESCO


Can't seem to get them to answer my emails to buy one.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Can't seem to get them to answer my emails to buy one.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


No sh_t. send it to brian at koboldwatches you know rest. I placed an "order" on their website back in early december then just forgot about it. then brian contacted me and bam. I suspect calling them would work better. They have a good product but not best at pushing it. Haven't seen anything else quite like it. It's sorta like a GGB w/o velcro and like the Tudor camo strap.

Patience is apparently a requirement in the watch world to spend your money.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Scott6739 said:


> I've been going around in circles trying to decide on a color for a custom canvas. So to help me decide, I ordered some Nato straps to see what I like best. The problem is, they all look good on the Manus! Ugh!!! Here's some pics. Tell me what you think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

In the pictures, the grey looks like it has a hint of blue in it. In person, it looks more grey like the dial. IMO, they all look good....... I am leaning toward a grey canvas with black stitching 😊 
Cheers,
Scott


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Scott6739 said:


> I've been going around in circles trying to decide on a color for a custom canvas. So to help me decide, I ordered some Nato straps to see what I like best. The problem is, they all look good on the Manus! Ugh!!! Here are some pics. Tell me what you think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all look good but I prefer the grey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm sure it's been mentioned before, but the Resco just seems to be built for Natos. So far, the grey looks the best. I put the olive green on for work tonight, but I brought along the grey just in case I change my mind.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Scott6739 said:


> I'm sure it's been mentioned before, but the Resco just seems to be built for Natos. So far, the grey looks the best. I put the olive green on for work tonight, but I brought along the grey just in case I change my mind.


Definitely they were/are. I have tried many straps and combos and a NATO does work well. Cheap too.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

julywest said:


> Definitely they were/are. I have tried many straps and combos and a NATO does work well. Cheap too.


Definitely cheaper. I usually buy my Nato and Zulu straps from C&B, but I couldn't get my PayPal to work on their website. After numerous attempts, I started looking elsewhere. I eventually ended up on the Nato Strap Co website. I picked up these for $11.00 a piece. 33 bucks and three different looks.....can't beat that!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Scott6739 said:


> Definitely cheaper. I usually buy my Nato and Zulu straps from C&B, but I couldn't get my PayPal to work on their website. After numerous attempts, I started looking elsewhere. I eventually ended up on the Nato Strap Co website. I picked up these for $11.00 a piece. 33 bucks and three different looks.....can't beat that!


I get mine from C&B think they call them HD or some such. They are 1.6mm thick. I buy the 5 ring then use a vise and hacksaw to remove the "extra" ring on underpiece since I do not use them "correctly".


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I prefer Mil-6 from Maratac. 

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I prefer Mil-6 from Maratac.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


I've never tried the Maratac. Maybe my next order. Do you get them from countycomm???


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

FWIW Resco fb just posted pic of Gen1 re-release


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

That looks great. Any word on price?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

arejay said:


> That looks great. Any word on price?


nope. I'm going to guess it has to be along line of Gen2 else Gen1 could hurt sales of Gen2?


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

So right around 2 grand? Hmm while it looks awesome I might go with an omega SMP instead. Is the bracelet going to be offered with it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

arejay said:


> So right around 2 grand? Hmm while it looks awesome I might go with an omega SMP instead. Is the bracelet going to be offered with it?


well if true a SS would be $1700. They have shown a bracelet but no one knows when will be available but would definitely be an add on to the price. 
Omega SMP are great have owned quite a few and have the SMPc now. For me, the RESCO and Omega are in different categories. If you need a trusted seller for a preowned SMP PM me.


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

Sometimes I just don't get these watch companies. Why charge extra for a watch bracelet? It's just as much a part of the watch as the bezel is. IMO anyways. And I have never held a resco but I could have guessed they were in different categories. I just can't decide which does more for me aesthetically. The patriot has always reminded me of my helson sd just with a better case profile.And thanks. I may do that. You don't have to post it all here but I'd like to know where the omega stands out against the resco. Or the resco against a helson SD?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

arejay said:


> Sometimes I just don't get these watch companies. Why charge extra for a watch bracelet? It's just as much a part of the watch as the bezel is. IMO anyways. And I have never held a resco but I could have guessed they were in different categories. I just can't decide which does more for me aesthetically. The patriot has always reminded me of my helson sd just with a better case profile.And thanks. I may do that. You don't have to post it all here but I'd like to know where the omega stands out against the resco. Or the resco against a helson SD?


I agree on bracelets. In RESCOs case, they obviously started out as family owned business with watches designed for NATO straps and no bracelets. I leave it to military guys to speak on straps vs bracelets. I have yet to see a RESCO bracelets but it does appear they may have designed a unique well made bracelet and thus they say some will want to pay for it some won't. 
All I say is Opinion only!
I have owned Omegas since late 80s and to me they are well made(manufactured) watches that just perform well. Omegas are dressier and more finished looking than a RESCO. RESCOs (dont know about Hooper) are chunkier, feel tougher, and have a simpler look. I tend to wear RESCO when I am out on farm and doing stuff like chopping down trees etc. I probably baby Omegas more. Comparing these 2 is hard because for most part I do not think they compete. 
Helson SD (have owned 3: 2 40s and 1 42) is more of competitor to RESCO. IMO the RESCO is better made, feels like more quality and fits wrist better. Helsons to me feel like they are worth what you pay for them. The lug design leaves a lot to be desired and the bracelet I do not care for. I prefer the Val24 in the resco over miyota mvmt. Lug bars rather than springbars is nice add.
whew... short answer might should be after retiring I started a bad watch hobby and after some number I currently have a Omega AT 8500, Omega SMPc, and a Gen2 PVD RESCO. All others have found new homes.
I just fell off the wagon and ordered an Aquadive and the RESCO reissue will likely visit me.


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

Thankyou. I appreciate your though out reply.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

julywest said:


> FWIW Resco fb just posted pic of Gen1 re-release
> View attachment 2676394


That looks awesome!!!


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I just ordered this from strapcode.com. It looks great and the price was right. Does anyone have any experience with strapcode, or did I screw up? I'm hoping it'll go great with the Manus. Opinions?








Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Scott6739 said:


> I just ordered this from strapcode.com. It looks great and the price was right. Does anyone have any experience with strapcode, or did I screw up? I'm hoping it'll go great with the Manus. Opinions?
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


No you didn't screw up  I have ordered quite a few straps from them. I ordered a PVD bracelet couple of days ago. I tend to order from them through Amazon so I can get prime shipping in case of return. IMO the thickness of the leather matters on RESCOs. If leather is too thin, it does not hold them in place. The thickest leather I have had came from Dakota watch in a nearby mall.

Think yours should look good with your Manus.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Trying mine on a Perlon strap for the first time, snapped a few phone pics:

































Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Looks good. Will have to look them up.


----------



## snoozer 60 (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks good, is that a two piece strap or Zulu style? Where did u order from.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks. A few folks are making perlon straps these days. Mine (I got two) are cheapies from cheapestnatrostraps. Kinda stiff and scratchy on arrival (see 1st pic), but they soften up/work in and now i find them very comfortable. The "infinite sizeability" is pretty nice. Glad I took a punt for under $10 each! Yes, zulu style - one piece thread through.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Ordered a vintage Eulit Perlon a few days ago. Hopefully slated for my Gen 1.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

arejay said:


> That looks great. Any word on price?


The Gen1 rerelease was posted SS $1705


----------



## snoozer 60 (Apr 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if they plan on doing another run of RCTAC's?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

julywest said:


> The Gen1 rerelease was posted SS $1705


a gray dial is on the way.


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

So 1705 isn't too bad. Any word of a bracelet for it? When I saw the pic of a gen one on bracelet it made me want it so much more


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

arejay said:


> Any word of a bracelet for it?


Soon.


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

Nicole says PVD will be out "ASAP." Anyone have a better read on when?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

David Woo said:


> a gray dial is on the way.


a RWB ordered


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ahjushi said:


> Nicole says PVD will be out "ASAP." Anyone have a better read on when?


History says a while..


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

That new blue dial Gen 1 looks delicious! Now I just need to decide whether to buy the Gen 1 or a new Beretta A400 Extreme. My heart is telling me to go with the Beretta.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clouser said:


> That new blue dial Gen 1 looks delicious! Now I just need to decide whether to buy the Gen 1 or a new Beretta A400 Extreme. My heart is telling me to go with the Beretta.


If that is a shotgun, I would go for shotgun.


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

julywest said:


> History says a while..


Yikes, really? I'm torn between PVD and SS and wanted to see both before pulling the trigger D:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ahjushi said:


> Yikes, really? I'm torn between PVD and SS and wanted to see both before pulling the trigger D:


Oh sorry, I misread .. thought you meant bracelet. The PVD I would think would come soon.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ahjushi said:


> Yikes, really? I'm torn between PVD and SS and wanted to see both before pulling the trigger D:


Also if you go back and look at pictures in this thread, the only real difference is "color" and the numbers on the bezel of the PVD are black and thus match the bezel. Cost will likely be $200 more.


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I love the Gen 1 Patriots and am tempted to buy one but $1700 for a watch with a Val movement that doesn't even come with a bracelet? Just seems overpriced.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ash211 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love the Gen 1 Patriots and am tempted to buy one but $1700 for a watch with a Val movement that doesn't even come with a bracelet? Just seems overpriced.


 love is hard to explain. I would never try to defend price of a watch. After so many and flips.... I tend to buy what i like and don't spend too much time over analyzing. Latest ones have been Aquadive, Tudor, Precista etc... and prices all over the place versus function.

I have found the Val24 to be pretty accurate so I kinda put it in category of 9015.


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

Ash211 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love the Gen 1 Patriots and am tempted to buy one but $1700 for a watch with a Val movement that doesn't even come with a bracelet? Just seems overpriced.


For me part of the price is for peace of mind. If I were to get a comparably priced watch, yes, it might have better specs, but generally they are more fragile (or at least not as rugged as a Resco), and so I would baby it (and I think most others would too). But I lead a pretty active lifestyle, one that has no place for a babied watch, so for me personally buying a Resco means I can essentially forget that it's on my wrist in the sense that I won't be overly cautious of knocking it on something, etc. as I'd do with something "nicer" like a Rolex. Saving that mental strain/load by not having to "care" about my watch is well worth the price to me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ahjushi said:


> For me part of the price is for peace of mind. If I were to get a comparably priced watch, yes, it might have better specs, but generally they are more fragile (or at least not as rugged as a Resco), and so I would baby it (and I think most others would too). But I lead a pretty active lifestyle, one that has no place for a babied watch, so for me personally buying a Resco means I can essentially forget that it's on my wrist in the sense that I won't be overly cautious of knocking it on something, etc. as I'd do with something "nicer" like a Rolex. Saving that mental strain/load by not having to "care" about my watch is well worth the price to me.


Will this be your first? Can't say I have ever compared a RESCO toughness to any other but I do tend to wear the RESCOs rougher than my other watches. GShock I have is for trips and I have a Precista incoming to try but I always come back to RESCO when on the farm.


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

julywest said:


> Will this be your first? Can't say I have ever compared a RESCO toughness to any other but I do tend to wear the RESCOs rougher than my other watches. GShock I have is for trips and I have a Precista incoming to try but I always come back to RESCO when on the farm.


Yup, it'll be my first. That's why it's so hard to decide which one to get (SS or PVD)!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ahjushi said:


> Yup, it'll be my first. That's why it's so hard to decide which one to get (SS or PVD)!


Well that's a tough one. If you are choosing PVD because you need a "dark" watch, then it's a functional decision. If you are choosing based on "looks" then tougher. Just personal preference on my part: I prefer the Gen1 in SS and the Gen2 in PVD. The Gen2 SS is bead blasted and Gen1 SS is brushed.

I had heard once upon a time that the reissue had more of a flat crystal but won't know til I see it. I noticed the specs now say 13mm when the original I think was 14mm. The Gen2 is a flat crystal and is also listed at 13mm. RESCOs wear thicker then some other brands 13mm due to case design.
Let us here know how we can help you decide


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

julywest said:


> .... and Gen1 SS is brushed.


according to the site, the reissue G1 SS's are blasted.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

David Woo said:


> according to the site, the reissue G1 SS's are blasted.


I stand corrected thx... pics look brushed to me but will see when I get one.

Update: shipping notice received.


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

julywest said:


> Well that's a tough one. If you are choosing PVD because you need a "dark" watch, then it's a functional decision. If you are choosing based on "looks" then tougher. Just personal preference on my part: I prefer the Gen1 in SS and the Gen2 in PVD. The Gen2 SS is bead blasted and Gen1 SS is brushed.
> 
> I had heard once upon a time that the reissue had more of a flat crystal but won't know til I see it. I noticed the specs now say 13mm when the original I think was 14mm. The Gen2 is a flat crystal and is also listed at 13mm. RESCOs wear thicker then some other brands 13mm due to case design.
> Let us here know how we can help you decide


Good to know! Yeah, it's more just based on looks--can't quite come to a decision yet. Seeing the PVD reissue would help, so basically I'm waiting for that to hit the site. Do you know if it's possible to add a date window to a Gen1 and request a green lume? I like the Gen2 because it has a date window and green lume, but I like the Gen1 because it has minute markers. Tough call! Also considering a Sinn U1 since it has the aspects I'm looking for from both the Gen1 and Gen2, but it's a little busier than the Resco.

Any thoughts are welcomed and appreciated


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ahjushi said:


> Good to know! Yeah, it's more just based on looks--can't quite come to a decision yet. Seeing the PVD reissue would help, so basically I'm waiting for that to hit the site. Do you know if it's possible to add a date window to a Gen1 and request a green lume? I like the Gen2 because it has a date window and green lume, but I like the Gen1 because it has minute markers. Tough call! Also considering a Sinn U1 since it has the aspects I'm looking for from both the Gen1 and Gen2, but it's a little busier than the Resco.
> 
> Any thoughts are welcomed and appreciated


Sinn U1 does look great and usually you can pick one up preowned here. I never got one just wasn't for me.

I have seen 1 Gen1 that had the date window added but it was a one-off mod. Back in the day when they probably had less business? 
Val24 can handle date obviously but I have never opened a gen1 up to see if the date wheel is on there. Personally I prefer no date when given a choice but that's just me. You could email Nicole to see if willing to do.

The lack of minute markers is a deal killer for many and has been discussed here. I once asked if the dials could be swapped, never got an answer but of course the depth rating is different on Gen1 / Gen2 . I'm going guess any lume change is unikely to occur. My gen2 PVD has a black second hand from a Blackfrog and their watchmaker had to paint the lume on the dot to match Gen2 lume. The lume color aside the lume on both is quite good. Think when they started they used Lum-Tec (don't know now).


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info.

PVD coming "this weekend": https://www.facebook.com/2174699882...63854.217469988265332/933970936615230/?type=1


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ahjushi said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> PVD coming "this weekend": https://www.facebook.com/2174699882...63854.217469988265332/933970936615230/?type=1


 then decision time..... I suspect the G1 PVD in the stealth dial (resco in gray) would look pretty good. Not long ago, you could pick up a preowned here on WUS but supply seems to have dried up. My SS RWB is on its way. I had the original RWB put together for me 3 years ago and have missed it.

Well I took a look.. they changed the 1-12 numbers to white on black which I like better then black on black. And they said pvd bracelets so your decision may be easy.


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

julywest said:


> then decision time..... I suspect the G1 PVD in the stealth dial (resco in gray) would look pretty good. Not long ago, you could pick up a preowned here on WUS but supply seems to have dried up. My SS RWB is on its way. I had the original RWB put together for me 3 years ago and have missed it.
> 
> Well I took a look.. they changed the 1-12 numbers to white on black which I like better then black on black. And they said pvd bracelets so your decision may be easy.


Decision time indeed. Not a fan of the blue dial they teased, but I'm assuming they'll release the PVD in all the same variations they did the SS. Nice choice on the SSRWB--that's the one I was eyeing if I go with SS.

In other news, I emailed Nicole asking if date and green lume are possible on the Gen1--no go on both


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

it just arrived, definitely blasted, with a touch of bling on the bezel edges.


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

David Woo said:


> it just arrived, definitely blasted, with a touch of bling on the bezel edges.


Regale us with some pictures


----------



## Jack19 (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay all you (hopefully) Hooper owners, sound off and let's see them. 

I've been considering a Manus, although I am not a chronograph fan normally, but find the Hooper has a lot more character, so let's see them and hear your opines.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

a few quick shots. It's bit heavy, 109 gms, head only, feels thick and chunky, reminds me of the seal and sar. Feels smooth to wind, the bezel is hard to turn. the stealth dial is great, I just noticed there is no date, lol. overall, very nice watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

David Woo said:


> it just arrived, definitely blasted, with a touch of bling on the bezel edges.


Which dial? you beat me by a day course if I remember you are in CA and I am in NC. Since I had the original RWB, I felt obligated to do a redux. How do you think compares to original?

Never mind I see the pics now. Great shots. That was going to be my other choice on dial. 
They have always been heavy... strap choice has always been important. Now i start again.

What's up with bezel turning?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ahjushi said:


> Decision time indeed. Not a fan of the blue dial they teased, but I'm assuming they'll release the PVD in all the same variations they did the SS. Nice choice on the SSRWB--that's the one I was eyeing if I go with SS.
> 
> In other news, I emailed Nicole asking if date and green lume are possible on the Gen1--no go on both


I would assume all the same dials. Sorry on the date but was worth a shot.


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

David Woo said:


> a few quick shots. It's bit heavy, 109 gms, head only, feels thick and chunky, reminds me of the seal and sar. Feels smooth to wind, the bezel is hard to turn. the stealth dial is great, I just noticed there is no date, lol. overall, very nice watch.


Beautiful. How big is your wrist?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice to see that the stealth dial is back.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Quick shot... as David said definitely bead blasted. Stayed true to Gen1 except for finish and serial number no longer etched on side of case. Bright edges on bezel dress it up some. My bezel I would say is stiff on turn but not hard to do so. QC seems good. Crown may be easier to tighten than original. It's still a hunk of steel with domed crystal. Heres a phone pic on Kobold canvas strap.


----------



## snoozer 60 (Apr 2, 2010)

julywest said:


> Quick shot... as David said definitely bead blasted. Stayed true to Gen1 except for finish and serial number no longer etched on side of case. Bright edges on bezel dress it up some. My bezel I would say is stiff on turn but not hard to so. QC seems good. Crown may be easier to tighten. It's still a hunk of steel with domed crystal. Heres a phone pic on Kobold canvas strap.


Very nice, looks great on the canvas strap. Just put my order in the day before yesterday, can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

snoozer 60 said:


> Very nice, looks great on the canvas strap. Just put my order in the day before yesterday, can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great which did you order? I see by your current collection you are used to chunky watches.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

New leather from strapcode.com. It's not a perfect match, but it's super comfy! I now have 4 natos, 1 Isofrane, 1 Resco ballistic, 1 canvass (thanks to julywest) and now the leather. I'm done with straps for a while. Time to focus on another watch. I'm loving the new Gen 1, especially the blue dial!!! 
Cheers,
Scott


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

julywest said:


> Heres a phone pic on Kobold canvas strap.


ditto: dug around and found one in the bottom of the box, now it feels even more like a seal.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

David Woo said:


> ditto: dug around and found one in the bottom of the box, now it feels even more like a seal.


Even at 22mm it's a good fit. Tried to order more from Kobold but they aren't very responsive. You have any luck if you have tried?


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

mine's a 20 mm: you gotta call, email is useless with them.


----------



## snoozer 60 (Apr 2, 2010)

julywest said:


> Great which did you order? I see by your current collection you are used to chunky watches.


After going back and forth between the RWB, and the all Blue hands on the black dial face, I went with the latter. I really love the PVD Gen 2 I picked up on WUS, but I always wanted a SS Gen 1. As far as my collection, my tastes have definitely evolved and lean more toward the 40 - 42 mm range, where a few years ago it was the bigger the better. What really speaks to me about the Patriot line is that they are designed with a Zulu / NATO strap in mind, not to mention the simple but very appealing dial face, which for those of us over 50 is a real bonus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

snoozer 60 said:


> After going back and forth between the RWB, and the all Blue hands on the black dial face, I went with the latter. I really love the PVD Gen 2 I picked up on WUS, but I always wanted a SS Gen 1. As far as my collection, my tastes have definitely evolved and lean more toward the 40 - 42 mm range, where a few years ago it was the bigger the better. What really speaks to me about the Patriot line is that they are designed with a Zulu / NATO strap in mind, not to mention the simple but very appealing dial face, which for those of us over 50 is a real bonus
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You went with the original one.. good choice.. wait til you are over 60 lol no date is good choice too ...


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

David Woo said:


> mine's a 20 mm: you gotta call, email is useless with them.


I tried multiple times. No answer. No voicemail.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I tried multiple times. No answer. No voicemail.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Today i just placed an order which is how I got this one. Course "order" is nothing but a submit of your email, phone number etc but no money down so nothing to lose.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

altho leather i like this too


----------



## RuggedLooksGood (Sep 1, 2013)

julywest said:


> Quick shot... as David said definitely bead blasted. Stayed true to Gen1 except for finish and serial number no longer etched on side of case. Bright edges on bezel dress it up some. My bezel I would say is stiff on turn but not hard to do so. QC seems good. Crown may be easier to tighten than original. It's still a hunk of steel with domed crystal. Heres a phone pic on Kobold canvas strap.


Would you mind telling if your Kobold strap came with a buckle? Your post led me to look them up on Kobold's site, but they are shown without hardware (for a reasonable $25). Just curious, because the strap looks comfortable, and I'd like to get one. Thanks!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

RuggedLooksGood said:


> Would you mind telling if your Kobold strap came with a buckle? Your post led me to look them up on Kobold's site, but they are shown without hardware (for a reasonable $25). Just curious, because the strap looks comfortable, and I'd like to get one. Thanks!


Not at all... it came with no buckle. I have a stash so wasn't an issue. Usually crown&Buckle has buckles altho at moment they seem to be missing some sizes. The problem we are encountering is getting Kobold to respond. I guess they don't want to sell straps. When I did get a response I only ordered one strap to try assuming it would be easy to get more. If per chance you get them to respond you might go for several


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

julywest said:


> Not at all... it came with no buckle. I have a stash so wasn't an issue. Usually crown&Buckle has buckles altho at moment they seem to be missing some sizes. The problem we are encountering is getting Kobold to respond. I guess they don't want to sell straps. When I did get a response I only ordered one strap to try assuming it would be easy to get more. If per chance you get them to respond you might go for several [/QUOTE
> 
> I agree with this. I ordered all the colors at once- they do sell the bead blasted buckles for these separately. If i remember correctly they charge $20 per buckle. I've had great success emailing Brian, but little success calling. No one answers and I don't recall ever getting a VM returned. Sounds as though my email success is the exception not the rule. In any case, these are the most comfy straps I've used and they look great.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

hawkee30 said:


> julywest said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all... it came with no buckle. I have a stash so wasn't an issue. Usually crown&Buckle has buckles altho at moment they seem to be missing some sizes. The problem we are encountering is getting Kobold to respond. I guess they don't want to sell straps. When I did get a response I only ordered one strap to try assuming it would be easy to get more. If per chance you get them to respond you might go for several [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

julywest said:


> hawkee30 said:
> 
> 
> > After Brian contacted me and I got 1... I tried emailing again with no success. Our mission : someone get through, order a bunch and then sell them to the ones in need here.
> ...


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

julywest said:


> julywest said:
> 
> 
> > OK mission accomplished. Talked to Brian this morning. 20mm only in khaki and brown no black. I ordered 6 ( 2 for me, at least one for Drop of a Hat) so maybe in a few days will have a couple of extras.
> ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ahjushi said:


> julywest said:
> 
> 
> > The black one looks great--too bad it's sold out. Did they mention an ETA on restock?
> ...


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

julywest said:


> no but that one in pic is a 22mm which works well. you just compress the part between the lugs.


Ah, interesting, good to know. I'm assuming that's the original canvas (as opposed to the 2 piece)?

Sad the PVD hasn't hit the site yet since Resco said it'd be on there on the weekend. The SS RWB is growing on me as I wait :T


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Never trust any timeline out of Resco. They took a bit more than necessary from Kobold's business practices.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ahjushi said:


> Ah, interesting, good to know. I'm assuming that's the original canvas (as opposed to the 2 piece)?
> 
> Sad the PVD hasn't hit the site yet since Resco said it'd be on there on the weekend. The SS RWB is growing on me as I wait :T


Yes the original 1 piece. I looked around after I had a Tudor Ranger for straps like these. Hard to find fit is good for around 7.25 give or take. The keepers are fixed and the holes are reinforced. 
Yeah always slow on website. Think stealth dial the best lookin . 
How do you like the white numerals on the pvd?


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

julywest said:


> Yes the original 1 piece. I looked around after I had a Tudor Ranger for straps like these. Hard to find fit is good for around 7.25 give or take. The keepers are fixed and the holes are reinforced.
> Yeah always slow on website. Think stealth dial the best lookin .
> How do you like the white numerals on the pvd?


Thanks for the info. Yeah, I was debating between the RWB, stealth, or stealth with aqua seconds, but I kind of like the "pop" that the RWB provides. The stealth is a nice subdued style for sure, but the RWB just asserts itself, "HEY! Let me tell you the time, brother." Haha. Plus it tugs on those patriotic heart strings. The white on the PVD looks ok, but I think the blue dial is throwing me off--I was never a fan of the blue dial. I'm waiting because I want to see them on the black dials (which I'm assuming they'll release). If they only release the PVD with blue dials, it'll at least make it an easier decision for me


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Did they make new brown dials?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ahjushi said:


> Thanks for the info. Yeah, I was debating between the RWB, stealth, or stealth with aqua seconds, but I kind of like the "pop" that the RWB provides. The stealth is a nice subdued style for sure, but the RWB just asserts itself, "HEY! Let me tell you the time, brother." Haha. Plus it tugs on those patriotic heart strings. The white on the PVD looks ok, but I think the blue dial is throwing me off--I was never a fan of the blue dial. I'm waiting because I want to see them on the black dials (which I'm assuming they'll release). If they only release the PVD with blue dials, it'll at least make it an easier decision for me


I feed pretty sure that PVD will have all the same dials since the dials are interchangeable. you could always get creative and add a red second hand to stealth dial. Course I should be pushing the RWB lol.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Did they make new brown dials?
> 
> "He's just a witness"


I think they did not. So you have a unique piece and should look good with a khaki strap ;-)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

did manage to get a couple of more Kobold straps.


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

julywest said:


> did manage to get a couple of more Kobold straps.


Any black ones?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ahjushi said:


> Any black ones?


nope.. khaki and brown (earth)


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

PVD is here!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

yea, just saw them, nice.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ahjushi said:


> PVD is here!


So which are you ordering?


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

julywest said:


> So which are you ordering?


Going to take the night to deliberate between the SS RWB and stealth. Not a fan of the white numbers on the PVD bezel. I'll probably order tomorrow morning  Hit me with any thoughts you have!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ahjushi said:


> Going to take the night to deliberate between the SS RWB and stealth. Not a fan of the white numbers on the PVD bezel. I'll probably order tomorrow morning  Hit me with any thoughts you have!


hmmm i hear you on white numbers.. you could buy my RWB then I could order a stealth?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

On Kobold straps


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

RICH61703 said:


>


looks like your buddy in the background is also a pvd fan


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

David Woo said:


> looks like your buddy in the background is also a pvd fan


BUTKUS loves taking pictures and I love my new resco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> On Kobold straps


What does the other color look like? Which is your preference?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> What does the other color look like? Which is your preference?
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Other color is called khaki but closer to sand so this one I prefer. Earth I think it's called.
with your resco both should look good. Fairly easy to change em.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I should really dig out my Gen 1.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I should really dig out my Gen 1.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Where are you hiding it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Bracelets are on the website but be sure to read the fine print.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> Where are you hiding it?


Go bag. One of my Gs is getting most of my wrist time.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Go bag. One of my Gs is getting most of my wrist time.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


You have a Resco waiting in your Go bag!? And here I am trying to save up for my first one as my main watch, haha. I'm jealous


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

ahjushi said:


> You have a Resco waiting in your Go bag!? And here I am trying to save up for my first one as my main watch, haha. I'm jealous


I really should start wearing it again.

You'll get there. Just buy used. For the love of god, buy used.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I really should start wearing it again.
> 
> You'll get there. Just buy used. For the love of god, buy used.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Would love to, but have been watching the sales section for months and have yet to see one I want pop up, unfortunately.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ahjushi said:


> Would love to, but have been watching the sales section for months and have yet to see one I want pop up, unfortunately.


Yep I have alert set and you do not see them like you used to.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

julywest said:


> Other color is called khaki but closer to sand so this one I prefer. Earth I think it's called.
> with your resco both should look good. Fairly easy to change em.


.


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

David Woo said:


> .


Looks great on the khaki, David. How big is your wrist?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> Yep I have alert set and you do not see them like you used to.


They've settled with their final owners. Happens with all watch models after a certain period of time. But a few will always slip through.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

So was the Red Circle GMT always a quartz? I must have missed that.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't think so. Where'd you hear that?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I don't think so. Where'd you hear that?
> 
> "He's just a witness"


Was looking on resco website and they are $1105 and it says quartz. the height says 12mm but diagram shows 14mm. I had a RC-TAC and it was ETA 2893. hmmm


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Did they ever actually sell any Red Circles? Maybe the dry-up of ETAs caused him to choose quartz. Interesting direction, and not necessarily in a good way.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Did they ever actually sell any Red Circles? Maybe the dry-up of ETAs caused him to choose quartz. Interesting direction, and not necessarily in a good way.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


yeah kind of interesting. I briefly went off on quartz tangent but didn't take...


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> yeah kind of interesting. I briefly went off on quartz tangent but didn't take...


I like Quartz, I just don't like the half truth like deception that comes with a movement change.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I like Quartz, I just don't like the half truth like deception that comes with a movement change.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


even with a big price drop?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

julywest said:


> even with a big price drop?


Especially with the big price drop. Their YouTube video with the auto movt is still up and there was no announcement about the change.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Now this takes some balls ... forgive the way it pasted .. but using RESCO fb to sell your used RESCO has gotta ...


*Django Amadeus O'Connell‎Resco Instruments*

_Yesterday ·

_



_
FOR SALE: gently worn gen2patriot RDPGEN2P. I am the original owner and had it for 1year. Includes pelican case, extra pin, a used olive nato strap and a new black nato strap and some RESCO decals. PayPal accepted and priced at $1xxx. For a quick sale.

_


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I only got one sticker with mine.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I only got one sticker with mine.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


lol you should've told me I would've stuck some in with those straps. next thing you're gonna tell me you didn't get a pin either.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Nope. May have been too late for that one. 

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Nope. May have been too late for that one.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


No caps or t-shirts?????


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Got zilch. One sticker and that was it.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I feel like Resco is trying to be Seiko.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

So after much deliberation, I didn't end up with a gen1 or 2, haha. Ended up with this custom one instead. Nicole was very helpful.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ahjushi said:


> So after much deliberation, I didn't end up with a gen1 or 2, haha. Ended up with this custom one instead. Nicole was very helpful.


Very nice.... I wondered what happened to you..


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything further on the "Velcro over all strap" Resco mentions on their Facebook page (Jan 1st). I've been wanting one but haven't heard when/if they'll be on their website.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

hawkee30 said:


> Has anyone heard anything further on the "Velcro over all strap" Resco mentions on their Facebook page (Jan 1st). I've been wanting one but haven't heard when/if they'll be on their website.


nope


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

Rockin this little hottie, thanks to Mr Julywest. I like the gen 2 much better than I thought. Maybe better than my gen 1?


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

hawkee30 said:


> View attachment 3239666
> 
> 
> Rockin this little hottie, thanks to Mr Julywest. I like the gen 2 much better than I thought. Maybe better than my gen 1?


Looks great! Especially on the canvas.


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Got a new Resco. Red Circle quartz. I really like this watch. I also like the Isofrane.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

For all you Resco owners out there, apologies in advance if this has been covered before, but I somehow must have missed it .... b-)

How is the time-keeping and accuracy of the Val V24 movements ? Any issues, so far ?

Thanks, guys !

Regards,


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> For all you Resco owners out there, apologies in advance if this has been covered before, but I somehow must have missed it .... b-)
> 
> ...


I used to get RESCO'S upgraded to ETA but after 3 or so val24 I have had no issues. Functionality wise reminds me of 9015s.

There are posts that say mvmt starts in China and finished off in Switzerland but whatever just seems to work.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

just cause


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

sunday shots:


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow. That's stunning with the black and white. I think it pops. Sweet!


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

The blasted look is awesome looking


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Teddyhanna said:


> The blasted look is awesome looking


Really done well looks great in the flesh


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

still on the wrist, 2 days in a row, must be some kinda record.


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

David Woo said:


> still on the wrist, 2 days in a row, must be some kinda record.


That Gen 1 looks awesome I am a believer . I really try and stay away from buying new but I just cannot stop looking at Gen 1 Blue Dial. I have some unfinished watch business first that I have to take of. I have to say I just cannot wait around for one to pop up on the sales forum and I should, but screw it, hmmmmm I would say somewhere from a month from now I will order one.

Teddy


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Been collecting straps lately...


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

For me, simple nato changes really keep this one fresh.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm new to the forum but had a couple questions for everyone regarding the Resco Patriot Gen 1 and 2:

Gen 2: I recently purchased the Gen 2 and am very happy with it; however, I've notice that my lug bars when fully tightened seem to roll around easily. More specifically, they move slightly left and right between the lugs even when fully tightened (~2mm maybe?) and the spin pretty easily when putting on different NATO straps. It doesn't seem to be a problem but I wasn't sure if this was how they are supposed to be. I did purchase 2 extra lug bars for it and they seem to fit the same way slightly moving around.

Gen 1: I'm very pleased with my Gen 2 but am now considering also getting the re-release Gen 1 but am worried about how it wears compared to my Gen 2. The Gen 2 fits me quite well, not too tall and length seems to fit my wrist nicely. When looking at the pics of the Gen 1 it appears taller than the Gen 2, although they are both listed at 13mm thickness on the Resco site. Maybe the re-release is thinner compared to the original Gen 1? Not sure, but any comparison photos of the 2 or advice on how they fit would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mbessinger12 said:


> I'm new to the forum but had a couple questions for everyone regarding the Resco Patriot Gen 1 and 2:
> 
> Gen 2: I recently purchased the Gen 2 and am very happy with it; however, I've notice that my lug bars when fully tightened seem to roll around easily. More specifically, they move slightly left and right between the lugs even when fully tightened (~2mm maybe?) and the spin pretty easily when putting on different NATO straps. It doesn't seem to be a problem but I wasn't sure if this was how they are supposed to be. I did purchase 2 extra lug bars for it and they seem to fit the same way slightly moving around.
> 
> Gen 1: I'm very pleased with my Gen 2 but am now considering also getting the re-release Gen 1 but am worried about how it wears compared to my Gen 2. The Gen 2 fits me quite well, not too tall and length seems to fit my wrist nicely. When looking at the pics of the Gen 1 it appears taller than the Gen 2, although they are both listed at 13mm thickness on the Resco site. Maybe the re-release is thinner compared to the original Gen 1? Not sure, but any comparison photos of the 2 or advice on how they fit would be greatly appreciated.


Hey welcome to the forum! 
Gen1 and Gen2 lugbars: yes they differ slightly as you notice if you order extra you have to specify. On the original gen1 they were a very tight fit. The Gen2 is slightly looser as you have described. Not to worry just use both allen wrenches to tighten them well.

Gen1 reissue: it is very faithful to the original. The lugbars are similar to gen2 now. The only difference I noticed was the bezel protruding edges were shiny which contrasts with the bead blasted. Nice look. SS of course I am discussing. Height: the Gen1 and gen1 reissue are really more like 14mm and do wear taller than the gen2. Oh and the lugs tip down slightly more on gen2.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for the reply

So do you have both the Gen 1 and 2? Just curious if you're speaking to the wearability from experience. I'm considering getting the Gen 1 reissue soon and was just curious how much bigger the Gen 1 wears. I think if it wears too much larger than the Gen 2 I may look into getting a Manus...



Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mbessinger12 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> So do you have both the Gen 1 and 2? Just curious if you're speaking to the wearability from experience. I'm considering getting the Gen 1 reissue soon and was just curious how much bigger the Gen 1 wears. I think if it wears too much larger than the Gen 2 I may look into getting a Manus...
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


 I have had 5 Gen1s, 3 Gen2s, 1 Gen1 reissue, and 1 Manus not counting an RC-TAC so I guess that counts. What other watches have you had and I might can help clarify. The Gen1 is just a little more top heavy as it rides a little higher. The Manus is basically a Gen2 case with a qz chrono movement ie wears the same as a Gen2. The Red Circle is now a qz mvmt and about the same in cost as a Manus if you want to try something different. It tends to wear smaller than a Gen2. All my opinions of course!


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree the Red Circle wears smaller than the Gen2. I have both.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

julywest said:


> I have had 5 Gen1s, 3 Gen2s, 1 Gen1 reissue, and 1 Manus not counting an RC-TAC so I guess that counts. What other watches have you had and I might can help clarify. The Gen1 is just a little more top heavy as it rides a little higher. The Manus is basically a Gen2 case with a qz chrono movement ie wears the same as a Gen2. The Red Circle is now a qz mvmt and about the same in cost as a Manus if you want to try something different. It tends to wear smaller than a Gen2. All my opinions of course!


I've only had the one Resco. As far as other watches I've had, the list isn't very long... The largest watch I currently own is a Suunto core. Other than that, I've had a Marathon GSAR, which is semi-wide including the crown, and tall from what I remember about it although not sure how tall compared to the Resco Gen 1. I've got a Tag F1 (newer model) and I also currently have a Squale 50 atmos that I'm trying to flip and then there's my Gen 2.

I'm fairly new to the watch game but I've always been into them, just now getting to where I can afford them haha


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mbessinger12 said:


> I've only had the one Resco. As far as other watches I've had, the list isn't very long... The largest watch I currently own is a Suunto core. Other than that, I've had a Marathon GSAR, which is semi-wide including the crown, and tall from what I remember about it although not sure how tall compared to the Resco Gen 1. I've got a Tag F1 (newer model) and I also currently have a Squale 50 atmos that I'm trying to flip and then there's my Gen 2.
> 
> I'm fairly new to the watch game but I've always been into them, just now getting to where I can afford them haha


;-) not too late to turn back! Haven't owned those so can't help, someone else may chime in.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

julywest said:


> ;-) not too late to turn back! Haven't owned those so can't help, someone else may chime in.


I feel like I'm getting closer to pulling the trigger on a Gen 1 re-release. Anything you can think of that you don't like about it? Not necessarily compared to the Gen 2, but in general. Also, what size is your wrist? I saw your pics on a previous page and was curious how a Gen 1 would look on me.

Thanks again :-!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mbessinger12 said:


> I feel like I'm getting closer to pulling the trigger on a Gen 1 re-release. Anything you can think of that you don't like about it? Not necessarily compared to the Gen 2, but in general. Also, what size is your wrist? I saw your pics on a previous page and was curious how a Gen 1 would look on me.
> 
> Thanks again :-!


wrist is an 63 year old 7.25" 
Not really I like them think I have mentioned thickness as downside. Good luck! Course I prefer the SS in Gen1.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

So I recently had an issue with my Gen 2 Patriot and the case had to be replaced. I recently got back my replacement and noticed a few differences:

On my previous case, the lugbars when fully tightened were a little loose between the lugs but nato straps were able to move pretty freely between the lugs when changing them. Also, the crown sat recessed into the crown guards pretty close to the watch case. 

On the new case, the lugbars when fully tightened are pretty tight and don't move left or right like the last case, when I try to change nato straps on this case I get a bit more resistence - not to where they don't move but I do have to pull a bit to get them threaded through the lugs. The crown on this case doesn't sit very recessed into the crown guards and sticks out a bit further than my last one.

Can anyone attest to these differences in their Gen 2s?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mbessinger12 said:


> So I recently had an issue with my Gen 2 Patriot and the case had to be replaced. I recently got back my replacement and noticed a few differences:
> 
> On my previous case, the lugbars when fully tightened were a little loose between the lugs but nato straps were able to move pretty freely between the lugs when changing them. Also, the crown sat recessed into the crown guards pretty close to the watch case.
> 
> ...


Can you post pictures of the current one you have?


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

The first picture is the new and the second picture is the old.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mbessinger12 said:


> View attachment 3477426
> View attachment 3477482
> 
> 
> The first picture is the new and the second picture is the old.


Ok I have owned 3 Gen2s (1 SS and 2 PVDs). The initial Gen2s (don't know how many) looked like your "new" picture and the later ones looked like your "old". I assume you kept the same serial number on caseback. On the website, if you order a stainless bracelet for a gen2, you have to specify the serial 001-300 or 301-600. That could indicate a difference in the end links.
Did you keep the same lug bars you had or were they replaced also?


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

I was told by Nicole when I first got the "old" one that serial number "0-300" had slightly closer lug bars and "301-600" had slightly father out lug bars to accommodate thicker nato straps. 

I do still have the same case back with serial number DEV 263. I'm wondering now if when I got the "old" one that the case didn't match the serial number because I actually bought the link bracelet (for case number 0-300) before I got the case changed to the "new" and noticed the end links for the bracelet to the lugs moved up and down even when the lug bars were tightened. I ended up returning the bracelet anyway because it was too big anyway but was curious about the end link issue. Maybe now I have the case that matches my serial number since the lugs are tighter than the old one. 

Do you remember your initial gen 2s being tougher to move natos in and out of? Also, did the crown sticking out on your initial gen 2s cause any issues on your wrist?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mbessinger12 said:


> I was told by Nicole when I first got the "old" one that serial number "0-300" had slightly closer lug bars and "301-600" had slightly father out lug bars to accommodate thicker nato straps.
> 
> I do still have the same case back with serial number DEV 263. I'm wondering now if when I got the "old" one that the case didn't match the serial number because I actually bought the link bracelet (for case number 0-300) before I got the case changed to the "new" and noticed the end links for the bracelet to the lugs moved up and down even when the lug bars were tightened. I ended up returning the bracelet anyway because it was too big anyway but was curious about the end link issue. Maybe now I have the case that matches my serial number since the lugs are tighter than the old one.
> 
> Do you remember your initial gen 2s being tougher to move natos in and out of? Also, did the crown sticking out on your initial gen 2s cause any issues on your wrist?


 had to read that a few times. yes I believe you now have an original batch case which matches your serial number. I believe (guess) it would explain the bracelet fit.

I did not (never did) use NATOs much altho I did some on the higher serial number Gen2. I noticed the difference when I saw pictures of someones "newer" Gen2. I didn't really have any problems but I preferred the "newer" Gen2 (I am just that way  ).


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry for the confusion, I tried to be as specific as I can. 

That makes sense, unfortunately I liked the "newer" Gen2 a little better which is apparently what I had. I definitely couldn't ask them to change it back after everything they've already done for me. Maybe I'll just buy another "new" one and flip the old, which is a little unfortunate because I haven't even gotten to wear either one! Maybe that's a bit ridiculous but I can definitely feel some differences in my changed case that I don't like as much and prefer the newer version. I guess I'm just like that too!

I would probably try and sell through the forum but I've never don't it before. Any advice you can give? (Assuming you've sold through the forum before or have seen how it's usually done).


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mbessinger12 said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I tried to be as specific as I can.
> 
> That makes sense, unfortunately I liked the "newer" Gen2 a little better which is apparently what I had. I definitely couldn't ask them to change it back after everything they've already done for me. Maybe I'll just buy another "new" one and flip the old, which is a little unfortunate because I haven't even gotten to wear either one! Maybe that's a bit ridiculous but I can definitely feel some differences in my changed case that I don't like as much and prefer the newer version. I guess I'm just like that too!
> 
> I would probably try and sell through the forum but I've never don't it before. Any advice you can give? (Assuming you've sold through the forum before or have seen how it's usually done).


PM sent. You can go to f29 and search for julywest to see previous listings.


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Wearing the Red Circle. I really like this watch (of course, YMMV.) Quartz, inner red ring...but I really like the size and the look. I wear this almost every day unless it clearly clashes with the wardrobe.



Sunny and warm (for western NY) here today!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

antitesis said:


> View attachment 3689938


Nice pair


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

after a morning at the range:
after a week of subs (5513/76100) the pat feels like a ton.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

David Woo said:


> after a morning at the range:
> after a week of subs (5513/76100) the pat feels like a ton.


That Gen 1 is my all time favorite watch design. Wish I'd never sold my ETA versiono|


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

after a morning at the range:
after a week of subs (5513/76100) the pat feels like a ton.​







Attached Images










Which strap is this? A gray nato? It looks great with the gen 1 color scheme.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

yes: a gray G10 MOD nato from Phoenix UK.


----------



## brucebobby (Dec 28, 2011)

Gen 1 Patriot Re-edition checking in. 









Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## entex (Jan 30, 2012)

Proud new owner of a Blackfrog w/ canteen. The normal Blackfrog is long sold out. I wasn't sure about the canteen, but I figured I'd order one and if the canteen was too much I'd have the 3-day grace period to return it, as Rescos aren't available to check out at any local distributors, obviously. I'm still not 100% on the canteen. What do you think?


----------



## entex (Jan 30, 2012)

A couple more, with a comparison to my Luminox Evo


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

I'm not a canteen kind of person so it's not for me. Suspect they will get more BFs in future.


----------



## Repro77 (May 28, 2015)

Hi!

I found this thread a few weeks ago, and looked at most of it while I was researching Resco after discovering they existed! Actually found out about them in the book pictured!

Well, I was impressed, and pulled the trigger on this beauty. I love it!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Repro77 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I found this thread a few weeks ago, and looked at most of it while I was researching Resco after discovering they existed! Actually found out about them in the book pictured!
> 
> Well, I was impressed, and pulled the trigger on this beauty. I love it!


congrats! now you can play with straps.


----------



## Repro77 (May 28, 2015)

julywest said:


> congrats! now you can play with straps.


Way ahead of you. The Ballistic strap I got from Resco is just a hair too big on the last hole, so I'm looking for a good rubber strap, and I saw a banner ad for the Isofrane. Looks nice, but pricey.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Repro77 said:


> Way ahead of you. The Ballistic strap I got from Resco is just a hair too big on the last hole, so I'm looking for a good rubber strap, and I saw a banner ad for the Isofrane. Looks nice, but pricey.


 doubt anyone is ahead of me on this subject. There are cheaper alternatives to Isofrane maybe not as good but.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

mbessinger12 said:


> getting closer to pulling the trigger on a Gen 1 re-release. Anything you can think of that you don't like about it?


last week I shipped my reissue back to Coronado, they will swap the shiny bezel for a "non-shiny" version. No clarification as to what that means.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

David Woo said:


> last week I shipped my reissue back to Coronado, they will swap the shiny bezel for a "non-shiny" version. No clarification as to what that means.


Sandpaper?


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Originally, I asked that they blast the shiny bits, but Kristen replied they did not have the ability (yet, it's coming) to do so in Coronado. So she offered up the option to swap it with a "non-shiny" bezel.
I guess I'll find out what that is: hope it's not gray magic marker, lol.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

David Woo said:


> Originally, I asked that they blast the shiny bits, but Kristen replied they did not have the ability (yet, it's coming) to do so in Coronado. So she offered up the option to swap it with a "non-shiny" bezel.
> I guess I'll find out what that is: hope it's not gray magic marker, lol.


I would bet it's an original gen1 bezel. That's good.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Repro77 said:


> Way ahead of you. The Ballistic strap I got from Resco is just a hair too big on the last hole, so I'm looking for a good rubber strap, and I saw a banner ad for the Isofrane. Looks nice, but pricey.


In Resco's newsletter a week or so ago they said they are in the process of making a new rubber and velcro strap hopefully out soon. I'm going to wait on an Isofrane until I see what Resco has coming.


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

New to the forum here! Just thought I'd give you some thoughts on the new Gen1 Patriot re-release. I've had mine for a couple of weeks now. I researched it thoroughly before the purchase. Very happy with it so far.

Great construction....lots of subtle lines and sculpted areas that don't show up so well in pictures...weight and size are good for my 6.5" wrist (it IS a heavy watch!)...the lume and legibility are incredible in any light. Most importantly, the tolerance of the Val movement has been spot on. It ran about +3 sec for a few days and then settled down to +/- 0 after a week! Amazing. I never wound it up. I took it out of the really nice box, shook it a few times, set it, and put it on.

One thing you'll notice immediately is that the watch looks bigger in most pictures. It's really not. There's a compactness to it that's hard to describe. The overall look is perfect with an obvious attention to detail. The thick crystal gives it an indestructible look (I don't plan on testing that!). The bezel turns easily with good solid clicks at each notch.

I ordered the Patriot with the ballistic strap as well as the buffalo leather. Both are high quality, but I will say that the ballistic is a bit long for my wrist. It's a good fit, but I had to go to the last hole, so there's some extra strap there that I'm not used to. No big deal at all...it's a great strap.

I've been a big Omega fan for many years, but this has become my go to watch.

Anyway...any questions...ask away!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

c7y said:


> New to the forum here! Just thought I'd give you some thoughts on the new Gen1 Patriot re-release. I've had mine for a couple of weeks now. I researched it thoroughly before the purchase. Very happy with it so far.
> 
> Great construction....lots of subtle lines and sculpted areas that don't show up so well in pictures...weight and size are good for my 6.5" wrist (it IS a heavy watch!)...the lume and legibility are incredible in any light. Most importantly, the tolerance of the Val movement has been spot on. It ran about +3 sec for a few days and then settled down to +/- 0 after a week! Amazing. I never wound it up. I took it out of the really nice box, shook it a few times, set it, and put it on.
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Permission to come aboard?!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Question for all of the DLC owners out there. Have you had any issues with the coating scratching or chipping easily? I have only had my watch for a very short time and have only worn it in an office environment. It's never been dropped, abused, knocked, scraped, scratched, etc. I have noticed a couple very small, almost pin tip size chips/scratches on the watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> Question for all of the DLC owners out there. Have you had any issues with the coating scratching or chipping easily? I have only had my watch for a very short time and have only worn it in an office environment. It's never been dropped, abused, knocked, scraped, scratched, etc. I have noticed a couple very small, almost pin tip size chips/scratches on the watch.


No none at all


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Grrrr.....hopefully they can help or figure something out. I have messaged them and spoken to Kristen via email about getting a custom bezel put on it, but I don't want to be spending money on it if it is going to scratch really easily. Maybe I just got a lemon from a bad batch. I love black watches and after doing a bunch of research I went the Resco route because of the look and function. Not to mention I can't let go of my military roots!! As well as seeing Mr. Smiths video stating that the only thing he could scratch the DLC with was a tap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

maybe some close up pics?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Maybe I'm just too anal or complaining about something I shouldn't be. But this watch was pressure tested in March of this year and has been very gently worn and well cared for. I would expect the DLC coating to hold up much much better than it has.

This is my first Resco. So sorry for the questions if they are repeats that have already been asked. Is it typical for the bezel on Rescos to be very difficult to turn?


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Question for all of the DLC owners out there. Have you had any issues with the coating scratching or chipping easily? I have only had my watch for a very short time and have only worn it in an office environment. It's never been dropped, abused, knocked, scraped, scratched, etc. I have noticed a couple very small, almost pin tip size chips/scratches on the watch.


I haven't noticed anything like that yet. My day job keeps me surrounded by metal. Scratches are bound to happen, but I'll keep you posted on anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## CrazySeikoFan (Mar 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Resco Manus uses plastic around the chrono pushers, or is it DLC metal? Sorry for bombing this pic thread with the question, but I figured the response would be quick. I'll post a shot when I purchase.
Regards,

Aaron


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

CrazySeikoFan said:


> Does anyone know if the Resco Manus uses plastic around the chrono pushers, or is it DLC metal? Sorry for bombing this pic thread with the question, but I figured the response would be quick. I'll post a shot when I purchase.
> Regards,
> 
> Aaron


Had one and I'm pretty sure it was metal. you could ask Nicole to be sure.


----------



## CrazySeikoFan (Mar 8, 2010)

julywest said:


> Had one and I'm pretty sure it was metal. you could ask Nicole to be sure.


Thank you. I was thinking of doing just that!

Best regards,

Aaron


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

julywest said:


> maybe some close up pics?


I contacted Resco and Kristen stated that they are not chip proof but is scratch resistant. However, I have had a Citizen Nighthawk in PVD for nearly 6 years and have worn it a lot. It has seen some abuse but still looks amazing. There are tiny little scratches. But no chips. I was under the impression that DLC was a more scratch and chip resistant than PVD. Perhaps I'm wrong??


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

You might need some more detail on the watches to compare/assess them - I think PVD is a process (deposition) and DLC is a material (coating).


----------



## kid presentable (Mar 30, 2015)

Anyone have issues with the bezel on their resco? I got my manus back in Feb. and I already sent it in in April because the bezel .... the bed on me (gritty movement which eventually led to the clicks not working and you could spin in both directions.) 

Starting last week the clicks in the bezel started to not have a positive click and started to be touch to turn. Now I have to FORCE the bezel to turn and there are no positive clicks. Probably gonna send it back out to Coronado after the weekend.

For the record I use the bezel to time things in my daily life (watering the lawn, cooking food, timing runs, ect.), basically what I feel should be normal use for a bezel.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

At first, the bezel on my Patriot seemed to be a little off. It was extremely difficult to turn. When I first got it, it was almost impossible to turn. It has gotten better. But in order to turn it, I had to take it off. It has since gotten better though.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

before and after: no more bling.


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

David Woo said:


> before and after: no more bling.


Nice call on the non-shiny bezel switch. Looks great!


----------



## ahjushi (Dec 31, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> I contacted Resco and Kristen stated that they are not chip proof but is scratch resistant. However, I have had a Citizen Nighthawk in PVD for nearly 6 years and have worn it a lot. It has seen some abuse but still looks amazing. There are tiny little scratches. But no chips. I was under the impression that DLC was a more scratch and chip resistant than PVD. Perhaps I'm wrong??


Hm, maybe you can ask if there's something wrong with the coating? No scratches on mine whatsoever, and I am not gentle with it at all--have bumped into things with it, and had a few accidental bumps on rocks while rock climbing; still nothing, and looks good as new.


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

After a couple of weeks on the ballistic, I swapped out for the buffalo leather strap. Great strap for a different look and very comfortable. Strap change was not as easy as I thought it would be. I really didn't want to scratch anything. After 2 weeks without doing a thing, the RESCO is at -2 sec against the atomic clock! :-!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Strap changes should be easy. Did you use 2 Allen wrenches? 1 to anchor?


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

julywest said:


> Strap changes should be easy. Did you use 2 Allen wrenches? 1 to anchor?


Yes, I did. The ballistic strap was a very tight fit on the bars. Unscrewing was simple, but I had to press the bar out. That was the tough part. I needed something non-metallic to push with so I didn't scratch anything or damage the threads. The install of the new strap was extremely easy.

Did I miss something? I wasn't sure if both sides unscrewed or just one. I just took one hex screw off and the pressed the bar through. If there's an easier way, let me know! Thanks!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

c7y said:


> I had to press the bar out. That was the tough part. I needed something non-metallic to push with


I use a round wooden toothpick.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

c7y said:


> Yes, I did. The ballistic strap was a very tight fit on the bars. Unscrewing was simple, but I had to press the bar out. That was the tough part. I needed something non-metallic to push with so I didn't scratch anything or damage the threads. The install of the new strap was extremely easy.
> 
> Did I miss something? I wasn't sure if both sides unscrewed or just one. I just took one hex screw off and the pressed the bar through. If there's an easier way, let me know! Thanks!


No that is correct. I have a tool with pointed end to use metal and has never hurt threads. Just checking to help.


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks julywest and David Woo! I used a round toothpick too! ;-)

julywest...any chance you can post a pic of what you use?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

c7y said:


> Thanks julywest and David Woo! I used a round toothpick too! ;-)
> 
> julywest...any chance you can post a pic of what you use?


Yes when I return home tonight I will. If you have extra lug bar you could use that to push.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

ahjushi said:


> Hm, maybe you can ask if there's something wrong with the coating? No scratches on mine whatsoever, and I am not gentle with it at all--have bumped into things with it, and had a few accidental bumps on rocks while rock climbing; still nothing, and looks good as new.


Do you think I would get a different reply from Mrs. Smitty? I may try calling them this week to see what she says. I want to love this watch so much! But if I have to worry about it scratching when I wear it to my office....it'll never get worn.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you julywest!


----------



## Repro77 (May 28, 2015)

c7y said:


> I ordered the Patriot with the ballistic strap as well as the buffalo leather. Both are high quality, but I will say that the ballistic is a bit long for my wrist. It's a good fit, but I had to go to the last hole, so there's some extra strap there that I'm not used to. No big deal at all...it's a great strap.




I have the same problem with my ballistic. I found pics of some, I guess older ones, that had 10 holes, where mine has 7. This one is like a half hole away from being perfect. As it sits on the last hole, its a bit too loose for my liking, and with the weight of the watch head, it moves around on my wrist more than I like. Kristen said I would have to punch another hole if I wanted, but its not something Resco would do. I have a rubber strap enroute as well.


----------



## Repro77 (May 28, 2015)

Here is a pic of my Red Circle with my new Hadley Roma silicone strap (Ebay, $20), and its light years ahead of the Resco ballistic strap it replaced. Nice and snug, and a very soft silicone feel. I had to trim just a bit to get it to fit in the lugs (I discovered you need 3 hands to re and re the lugs, btw), as the Resco lug holes seem to be set back more in the watch. With the red stitching, I think it looks great!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^moar pics plz


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

CrazySeikoFan said:


> Does anyone know if the Resco Manus uses plastic around the chrono pushers, or is it DLC metal? Sorry for bombing this pic thread with the question, but I figured the response would be quick. I'll post a shot when I purchase.
> Regards,
> 
> Aaron


Sorry, I haven't been around much lately and I just read your question. There is no plastic used around the pushers, it is all DLC coated steel. I've had my mine
since November and it's become my favorite everyday wear. Feel free to PM me with any questions about the Manus.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)

Captured this picture the other day. I love this watch.


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

GunSmoke16610 said:


> Captured this picture the other day. I love this watch.
> 
> View attachment 4303002


That's a great shot |>


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

Gen1 Patriot Re-issue lume shot!


----------



## Repro77 (May 28, 2015)

I see on Resco's site that the Red Circle is now sold out and retired.

I just got mine a few weeks ago, and it was a low serial number (RCQ018) so I thought they had lots left?

Maybe one they had hanging around?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Repro77 said:


> I see on Resco's site that the Red Circle is now sold out and retired.
> 
> I just got mine a few weeks ago, and it was a low serial number (RCQ018) so I thought they had lots left?
> 
> Maybe one they had hanging around?


It was originally an automatic. I notice yours has a Q in the number . Don't know how many were qz.


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

Original quote from kid presentable - "Anyone have issues with the bezel on their resco? I got my manus 
back in Feb. and I already sent it in in April because the bezel .... the bed on me (gritty movement which 
eventually led to the clicks not working and you could spin in both directions.) 

 Starting last week the clicks in the bezel started to not have a positive click and started to be touch to turn. 
 Now I have to FORCE the bezel to turn and there are no positive clicks. Probably gonna send it back out to 
 Coronado after the weekend&#8230;"

Did you get the bezel fixed? I had this issue with my gen 1 and it was frustrating as hell. Was told Resco could not do anything for it as the bezels are not removable - in fact I was told Spec Ops guys had been blown up and the bezel remained intact, which is great unless you have a faulty bezel.

Good luck to you - hopefully they can help you. Let us know what you find out will you?


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

David Woo said:


> before and after: no more bling.


So did they in fact swap out the bezel?? I was told that wasn't possible - although mine was not the re-release. Maybe they can swap the re-release bezel.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

hawkee30 said:


> So did they in fact swap out the bezel?? I was told that wasn't possible - although mine was not the re-release. Maybe they can swap the re-release bezel.


For what it's worth, and I know it's a different model, I inquired about swapping out my Gen2 bezel for a stainless Manus bezel and was told it would be $103 for the bezel and labor. Was also told that they could not swap out the bezel of a Gen1 for a Manus Bezel. I think Kristen read my initial email incorrectly and did realize that I was inquiring about a Gen2 vice a Gen1.

That aside, does anyone know when the new 44mm Patriot come out? I'm starting to get antsy.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

hawkee30 said:


> So did they in fact swap out the bezel?


yes.


----------



## Repro77 (May 28, 2015)

julywest said:


> It was originally an automatic. I notice yours has a Q in the number . Don't know how many were qz.


Yes, mine is a quartz. Did they switch movements during production of the original 215, or is the qz a reissue, if anyone knows?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Repro77 said:


> Yes, mine is a quartz. Did they switch movements during production of the original 215, or is the qz a reissue, if anyone knows?


I do not know but I would be surprised if a reissue based on the small numbers.


----------



## Repro77 (May 28, 2015)

julywest said:


> I do not know but I would be surprised if a reissue based on the small numbers.


Thats why I was surprised when I saw it was "retired", as I got mine a few weeks ago, and was #18 (..of 215?) of the qz variety.


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyone opt for the ETA over the VAL with these new releases? If so, do you think they are any more accurate than the VAL?


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

David Woo said:


> yes.





hawkee30 said:


> So did they in fact swap out the bezel?? I was told that wasn't possible - although mine was not the re-release. Maybe they can swap the re-release bezel.


This should be correct. When Resco published the plans for the re-release, they mentioned that the bezel had been redesigned and that it was removable. This and the single color blue lume are the main reasons I went with a new Patriot vs. buying one of the originals. I figured that if I ever banged it up I could just get it replaced.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Repro77 said:


> Thats why I was surprised when I saw it was "retired", as I got mine a few weeks ago, and was #18 (..of 215?) of the qz variety.


The RC has been for sale for years now so I'm guessing (guess for sure) that the caseback where your serial number is was changed to indicate qz and maybe some internals but the outer case and such did not change.


----------



## kid presentable (Mar 30, 2015)

hawkee30 said:


> Original quote from kid presentable - "Anyone have issues with the bezel on their resco? I got my manus
> back in Feb. and I already sent it in in April because the bezel .... the bed on me (gritty movement which
> eventually led to the clicks not working and you could spin in both directions.)
> 
> ...


didn't end up sending it back, the issues worked out itself somehow (almost like it has had a mind of it's own). currently the bezel will have the positive clicks and only spins in one direction, it has done so since the weekend after my initial post regarding this issue.

despite having issues with this watch it has not dissuaded me from the brand. looking at the Hooper as my next purchase from Resco. But I'm also looking at a Hager GMT, so who knows what my next watch will be, needless to say I am waiting until the new Resco GMT comes out until I make a choice.


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

hawkee30 said:


> Anyone opt for the ETA over the VAL with these new releases? If so, do you think they are any more accurate than the VAL?


I did consider the ETA. I have the same movement in another watch and it does the job. Right now, it probably runs about +10-12 sec/day. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I did everything I could to research the Val movement and couldn't find anyone who complained about it. It appears to be a very robust and accurate movement. I honestly couldn't find anything to justify the extra expense of the ETA. Service down the road could be an issue, but I'm fairly confident that Resco is doing things right and will be around for years to come.


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

So I made an impulsive decision last week and spent some of the baby carseat/stroller/crib funds - on a gen 1 re-release! Who needs strollers- that's what legs are for, right? Iwent back to the well for a 4th time with the patriot (3 gen 1's and a gen 2).

This re-release is shockingly better. I didn't think they'd improve them much but after seeing it, the bezel and lume is way better - it's much improved. Add the fact that bezels are now removable in case those pesky problems pop up, and this is a winner. Couldn't help but post the pics of my new "baby". (Good thing the wife has no idea how to use the Internet, thus will never see this post!)


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

hawkee30 said:


> Good thing the wife has no idea how to use the Internet, thus will never see this post!


and if/when she finds out, you can always use that huge thing to defend yourself as the blows head your direction.


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

Haha. Yes, it's WHEN, not IF. Wives have some sixth sense when it comes to this stuff. Out of nowhere she'll sit up in bed at 3:17am (sometime in next week) and ask "Did you buy a new watch??"


----------



## customlegend (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes it certainly looks good  This is my Gen 1 which came with the Russian movement (now replaced)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

customlegend said:


> Yes it certainly looks good  This is my Gen 1 which came with the Russian movement (now replaced)


looks good. just wanted to post to see if i could bump to page 100


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

julywest said:


> looks good. just wanted to post to see if i could bump to page 100


1 more the original RWB


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

my 2800 post


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Love those Rescos! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

hawkee30 said:


> Haha. Yes, it's WHEN, not IF. Wives have some sixth sense when it comes to this stuff. Out of nowhere she'll sit up in bed at 3:17am (sometime in next week) and ask "Did you buy a new watch??"


note to self: stop wearing new watch to bed.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

julywest said:


> looks good. just wanted to post to see if i could bump to page 100


just 10 pages for me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

David Woo said:


> just 10 pages for me.


True looking at it on android but I got to 2800 posts too lol
I see members who joined in the fall of 2014 who passed me. Guess I need
to post more "nice watch"


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

julywest said:


>


Is that a Drew canvas?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

pepcr1 said:


> Is that a Drew canvas?


Yes


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

julywest said:


> 1 more the original RWB


Gotta admit.... I'm a huge fan of those original "polished" gen 1's vs. the "brushed". Looks AWESOME!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

c7y said:


> Gotta admit.... I'm a huge fan of those original "polished" gen 1's vs. the "brushed". Looks AWESOME!


Thanks and that one was the first RWB.


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

So was that every Resco you've had Randy? If not- let's see the rest of the family.



julywest said:


> Thanks and that one was the first RWB.


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

"Nice watch"


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

Aaaand here's post # 100!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

hawkee30 said:


> So was that every Resco you've had Randy? If not- let's see the rest of the family.


lol of course not.. my computer crashed last year so not sure I have pictures of all I once had. tonight I will see what I can scare up. think i would have to go to backup flash drive.
I do not see my RC-TAC, Manus, PVD Gen1, Other 2 SS Gen1s


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

hawkee30 said:


> "Nice watch"


It's funny I saw that same post last night.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Pardon me if this is a repeat or has already been discussed.

Apparently the forthcoming Kauffman is going to be a 1000m watch with a sandwich dial, 44mm, 22mm lugs, seconds track and a date! Pretty much checking all of the boxes for my typical dive watch! I was using my googlefu and came across these. Though these photos were from a blog post in 2011, it looks similar to what is rumored to be on the Kauffman.

Thoughts??


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Well played. If these stay true to what's coming, I might be in.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

julywest said:


>


I still have my Gen 1 grey/blue... Tried to trade it for a Gen 1 Blackfrog (have always really liked that model for some reason) but unfortunately they guy was looking for a sale only and I'm keeping my collection size static right now : /


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

My first Resco,


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

pepcr1 said:


> My first Resco,


Absolutely badass


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

My first Resco



Followed soon after by the 2nd


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

The third Resco just arrived today. Thanks WUS. Red Circle GMT with ETA movement (one of the first 40)


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

The usual. Downsized my collection from 5 RESCOs (3 Gen 1, 1 Gen 2, 1 RC-TAC) to only this one. Tho, I'm still looking for an RC-TAC...


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

antitesis said:


> The usual. Downsized my collection from 5 RESCOs (3 Gen 1, 1 Gen 2, 1 RC-TAC) to only this one. Tho, I'm still looking for an RC-TAC...


Nice driving pic. At any angle that watch says Patriot... At some point, I hope to own one. Will advise if I come across an RC Tac in the meantime.


----------



## Thermionicon (Dec 23, 2013)

Got my Gen2 late fall 2013, the blk coating has zero chips/pits, it's been really durable. Nicole talked me out of the ETA upgrade- turns out the 'Swiss Val' keeps excellent time, better than my Oyster Perpetual by quite a bit! Worn daily in Texas heat while biking working etc, it's gotten a couple tiny scratches in the crystal and doesn't get babied one bit. I'll probably get a Hooper stainless next.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Thermionicon said:


> Got my Gen2 late fall 2013, the blk coating has zero chips/pits, it's been really durable. Nicole talked me out of the ETA upgrade- turns out the 'Swiss Val' keeps excellent time, better than my Oyster Perpetual by quite a bit! Worn daily in Texas heat while biking working etc, it's gotten a couple tiny scratches in the crystal and doesn't get babied one bit. I'll probably get a Hooper stainless next.
> 
> Nice pics. Those Natos compliment the watch well, as does the background. Thanks for your service. So much greatness coming out of Texas... Luttrell, Kyle and others. These Rescos are special on many levels. My SS Hooper has a Val 24 and also keeps superb time. It's the 1st watch of the line and is still going strong. No regrets


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Repro77 said:


> Yes, mine is a quartz. Did they switch movements during production of the original 215, or is the qz a reissue, if anyone knows?





julywest said:


> I do not know but I would be surprised if a reissue based on the small numbers.





Repro77 said:


> Thats why I was surprised when I saw it was "retired", as I got mine a few weeks ago, and was #18 (..of 215?) of the qz variety.


I correcponded a bit with Kristen about this very subject. She said the run of RC GMT's with ETA movements was "about 40". Some of those watches had red outlined markers ("about 40"). 
I read elsewhere on the net that VAL 24 movement supply led to some delays and prompted Resco to source some ETA movements.

When I first laid eyes on the RC GMT I was very impressed. After reading Brandon's book and blog comments, even more so. I called Resco to make a purchase and learned that of the remaining watches, (30 in total) all had quartz movements. It was added in that conversation that there was no upgrade option for the GMT. I kicked around the idea of buying the QZ watch for a short time and decided to make a purchase. I found the watch was no longer on the site.

Maybe one of the Resco authorized dealers has them or Mr. Smith made a decision to set them aside. In any event, a WUS member came through in the interim and sold me BW40, one of the early watches. I cannot say if any were built with Val 24 movements or if the GMT complication limited production to ~40 ETA's and the balance in qz. I know some changes were made during the planned production of 215. I believe use of the quartz movement was among those changes.

I sent a memo to Resco with this question (reissue yes or no). If anyone has an RC with a Val movement or knows of a reissue, I too would be interested to hear about it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

drawman623 said:


> I correcponded a bit with Kristen about this very subject. She said the run of RC GMT's with ETA movements was "about 40". Some of those watches had red outlined markers ("about 40").
> I read elsewhere on the net that VAL 24 movement supply led to some delays and prompted Resco to source some ETA movements.
> 
> When I first laid eyes on the RC GMT I was very impressed. After reading Brandon's book and blog comments, even more so. I called Resco to make a purchase and learned that of the remaining watches, (30 in total) all had quartz movements. It was added in that conversation that there was no upgrade option for the GMT. I kicked around the idea of buying the QZ watch for a short time and decided to make a purchase. I found the watch was no longer on the site.
> ...


The Val 24 does not have a GMT complication thus they used a ETA 2893 (think thats the right number). When they switched to QZ they used a GMT qz mvmt. So in short there are no val 24 RC-TACs or RCs.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

julywest said:


> The Val 24 does not have a GMT complication thus they used a ETA 2893 (think thats the right number). When they switched to QZ they used a GMT qz mvmt. So in short there are no val 24 RC-TACs or RCs.


Kristen at Resco confirmed that there has been no reissue of the Red Circle GMT. 215 cases...that's it. They are ALL rare, and it would appear, the ETA version especially so.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

drawman623 said:


> Kristen at Resco confirmed that there has been no reissue of the Red Circle GMT. 215 cases...that's it. They are ALL rare, and it would appear, the ETA version especially so.


I think there were even fewer RC-TACs.


----------



## Thermionicon (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words- I enjoyed my time in the Marines but I can't accept being mentioned alongside names like Kyle or Luttrell! That's an entirely different league to put it mildly


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Aaron Pimental just finished a custom strap for the Red Circle.


----------



## Repro77 (May 28, 2015)

drawman623 said:


> Aaron Pimental just finished a custom strap for the Red Circle.


Nice! What's it made from?


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Repro77 said:


> Nice! What's it made from?


This one is stingray. After polishing, it brings out the grey and white of the skin. I thought that would work well with the hands and bezzle markers of the RC. Aaron really came through on this project IMO. He was also willing to forgo his normal signature to use the space on the underside for a tribute to Brandon.


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

The new 44mm Kauffman!


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

A couple of the Patriot at work. Still going strong.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

c7y said:


> The new 44mm Kauffman!
> 
> View attachment 4777018


Looking real good there.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Sandwich dial!!! Second track!!! Can't wait to see all of the options! I've heard there will be several different bezel and dial options. And 44mm with 22mm lugs...

Anyone know what movement are going to be in these and price the point?


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

yup...


----------



## Allmendinger (Mar 6, 2006)

I can finally play! Impressed with the build quality! The Resco bracelet is too large, so I ended up finding a vintage in Germany!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Just curious if anyone is looking for a Resco Leather and Ballistic. Leather is like new. Ballistic in great shape! Would offer an excellent price to a Resco owner!!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

New Kaufmann pics up on their FaceBook page!!! Wow!!! Love it!!!


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> New Kaufmann pics up on their FaceBook page!!! Wow!!! Love it!!!


Kind offer on the bands Hwk. I agree the Kauffman is gorgeous. The dial has the ease and style of Panerai but remains readable. I've gotten so used to the Resco lume outperforming my other watches, I hope the Kauffman is no exception.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone know when the Kauffman comes out??


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

RESCO Blue Patriot


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

nice blue dial.


----------



## Clackamas (Aug 29, 2015)

Resco Patriot Gen 1 Original vs Re-Issue in stainless steel: does the bead blasting make the finish matte? I really like the design and am deciding if need to wait for an original to get the brush stainless or is the re-issue shinner than the pictures suggest?

Thanks.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Clackamas said:


> Resco Patriot Gen 1 Original vs Re-Issue in stainless steel: does the bead blasting make the finish matte? I really like the design and am deciding if need to wait for an original to get the brush stainless or is the re-issue shinner than the pictures suggest?
> 
> Thanks.


Not sure I understand which you are after: more brushed or less?
Have had both and would consider the differences minor.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Clackamas said:


> Resco Patriot Gen 1 Original vs Re-Issue in stainless steel: does the bead blasting make the finish matte?


mine is the reissue and is beadblasted, it has a bit of a shine to it, a satin blast, due to the media beads used.
Some companies will add a slight polish over the top of a brushed finish, to remove particles and this gives the brushed finish a bit of a shine.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

The reissue is matte but in a good way. I originally sought a stainless finish Gen 1 but eventually decided a current production blasted case would do the trick. I had bought several Resco's on the secondary market and wanted to make my purchase from HQ. I'm glad I did. The matte finish is gorgeous. Wouldn't change a thing.
Though matte, it has a desirable luster.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Morning formation


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

On some Gordon Straps??


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> On some Gordon Straps??


The custom straps are Aaron Pimental (Combat Straps)
Orange amphibian and two stingray. The U-boat holes on the Red Circle GMT are red outlined

I kept the Patriot strap black Nato with thoughts of Extortion 17. Resco gave me serial number 517 and dated the warranty card August 6th.


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

Question for those using the NATO or ZULU straps...has anyone noticed any wear to the case back using these straps? I seem to remember a review on the Patriot that mentioned that excessive wear due to the strap was an issue. I'm particularly interested in the issue affecting the PVD/DLC Patriots. I'd like to switch out to the NATO, but don't want to abuse the case back or the black finish on the lugs and case.

Any pictures out there would be great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

When I had my Gen 2, I didn't notice any wear. I would think that most all owners wear them on NATOs and Zulus. The DLC gen 2 Patriot, if I remember correctly, has a stainless steel case back. It isn't DLC coated like the rest of the watch.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

c7y said:


> Question for those using the NATO or ZULU straps...has anyone noticed any wear to the case back using these straps? I seem to remember a review on the Patriot that mentioned that excessive wear due to the strap was an issue. I'm particularly interested in the issue affecting the PVD/DLC Patriots. I'd like to switch out to the NATO, but don't want to abuse the case back or the black finish on the lugs and case.
> 
> Any pictures out there would be great! Thanks in advance!


If you're that concerned just put a strip of masking tape or screen protector (like for cell phones) across the back.

Personally I say just wear it like you stole it b-)

P.S. forgot to add I've never noticed any real signs of wear on my Rescos due to NATO/Zulu use.


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

C7Y-
My Resco Hooper has a lot of wrist time on a nato. It is an early SN and shows some Nato strap wear. Pics will speak to the extent. My Red Circle, Bullfrog and new Patriot show zero wear. The Hooper remains my goto watch when I break rotation (like all last week in the Caribbean) and sees the most use. May also be a function of salt water in the strap...not sure really

I agree with Hidden By Leaves...wear the marks with pride. Nato marks on the case back are like a nice patina. The handle wear on my Commercial Colt .45 or the blue chalk stain on my pool cue shaft...yea they show a LOT of use...and it's all good.


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks drawman! Great pics as well! I really appreciate you taking the time to post those!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Look what is hidden on the Resco page. No pics yet of the full line, but there are pricing and options. Pricier than I had hoped. And only 200m??? Booo. Looks like this will be a pass for me....fortunately for the wallet and unfortunately because I really wanted it to match up performance wise for so many other divers in that price range.

http://rescoinstruments.com/collections/kauffman-comming-soon


----------



## Vance83 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for the strap Hwkaholic!!! It looks great on my Manus PVD!!!


----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)

106 pages and going strong, lets keep it going.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

GunSmoke16610 said:


> 106 pages and going strong, lets keep it going.


Long ago I asked the question that your bezel answers. Nice.

hmm or maybe not. Is that a Gen1 or a Gen2 with a Gen1 dial?


----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)

Gen2 case , Gen1 dial and Manus bezel



julywest said:


> Long ago I asked the question that your bezel answers. Nice.
> 
> hmm or maybe not. Is that a Gen1 or a Gen2 with a Gen1 dial?


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

Good looking strap GunSmoke! I'm a big strap fan...I change them out constantly. I just picked up one that I had custom made. I'll post pics of it on my Gen 1 PVD re-issue ASAP. 

Also...I may have a RESCO ballistic up for sale. Great strap, but just a little too big for my wrist on the last hole. If anyone's interested, let me know!


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

Vance83 said:


> Thanks for the strap Hwkaholic!!! It looks great on my Manus PVD!!!
> 
> View attachment 5529025


That MANUS is awesome....might be my next purchase unless Smitty comes out with a new GMT! Beautiful watch Vance83!


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

The RESCO Patriot Gen 1 re-issue on a new Jack Foster custom strap...


----------



## Vance83 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks c7y!!! I picked it up about a month ago and couldn't be more happy. The Manus has a great look on the wrist.



c7y said:


> Vance83 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the strap Hwkaholic!!! It looks great on my Manus PVD!!!
> ...


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

c7y said:


> The RESCO Patriot Gen 1 re-issue on a new Jack Foster custom strap...
> 
> View attachment 5558506
> View attachment 5558522


Looking good there and love the black and white with the brown strap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

An old pic


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

The one I have now:



And the one I bought today from fellow member teddyhana. This is Teddy's pic:


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

clouser said:


> The one I have now:
> 
> 
> 
> And the one I bought today from fellow member teddyhana. This is Teddy's pic:


That stainless color combo is awesome! And I love that original Gen1 brushed finish. Great find!


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

c7y said:


> That stainless color combo is awesome! And I love that original Gen1 brushed finish. Great find!


It's actually a Gen1 reissue that's been brushed. I prefer the brushed finish on this watch.


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

clouser said:


> It's actually a Gen1 reissue that's been brushed. I prefer the brushed finish on this watch.


Wow! I kept looking at it thinking that it looked like the newer bezel, but the finish threw me off! I figured the original owner just had the dial changed out. Did RESCO do that for you? It looks great!


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

c7y said:


> Wow! I kept looking at it thinking that it looked like the newer bezel, but the finish threw me off! I figured the original owner just had the dial changed out. Did RESCO do that for you? It looks great!


I don't know if Resco or the seller did the brushing job. The guy I bought it from is a well known modder and watchmaker, so he may have done it himself. He told me if I ever want the original blasted finish on the watch, he'd do the job for me.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Love the look of these. Especially the pvd versions. Need to look closer at them.


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

clouser said:


> I don't know if Resco or the seller did the brushing job. The guy I bought it from is a well known modder and watchmaker, so he may have done it himself. He told me if I ever want the original blasted finish on the watch, he'd do the job for me.


Very nice! I'd leave it alone...it looks great!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clouser said:


> I don't know if Resco or the seller did the brushing job. The guy I bought it from is a well known modder and watchmaker, so he may have done it himself. He told me if I ever want the original blasted finish on the watch, he'd do the job for me.


I only owned one of the gen1 reissues(see pic above). I did not remember it being bead blasted. The lugs on the bezel were actually polished. If / when I buy another, I make need to check to see what options there are available.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Saw on facebook the Kaufmann due to go on sale this weekend.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

clouser said:


> The one I have now:
> 
> 
> 
> And the one I bought today from fellow member teddyhana. This is Teddy's pic:


Hey man, BIG Congrats! We talked about price, but you took the bull by the horns and threw down :-! I stared at Teddy's post & reduction yesterday, but I just can't do it. Thankfully you have the capacity to go for it! I'm just in a place right now I can't sample that one for the coin. Wicked watch, preposterous price. I've read mixed reviews, and can't afford just b-) at the moment.

Enjoy that beauty Clouser! I shoulda, coulda, woulda :-(

@ July West >>> You command the Resco thread buddy! Cheers! |>

RD


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hey man, BIG Congrats! We talked about price, but you took the bull by the horns and threw down :-! I stared at Teddy's post & reduction yesterday, but I just can't do it. Thankfully you have the capacity to go for it! I'm just in a place right now I can't sample that one for the coin. Wicked watch, preposterous price. I've read mixed reviews, and can't afford just b-) at the moment.
> 
> Enjoy that beauty Clouser! I shoulda, coulda, woulda :-(


Thanks homie. It was a little more than what I wanted to pay for it, but I'd been looking for a brushed/blue dial Gen 1 for a LONG time. I had originally offered Teddy a trade for my CSAR plus cash for his Resco, but it just wasn't what he was after. I'm just glad I sold the CSAR in time to fund that Gen 1.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

OK Mates -- Just got the Resco notification. You can peel of 25 C-notes from your bank roll & get your new PVD ahem Cough-man :-!

RD


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

How enticing....

Just don't think it'll push my Sinn U1-T out of the watch box. Though that grey dial is a beaut!!! Wished there were numbers on the bezel or some other markets other than just markers.

http://rescoinstruments.com/collections/kauffman-comming-soon

These 3 are the ones I like best.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> OK Mates -- Just got the Resco notification. You can peel of 25 C-notes from your bank roll & get your new PVD ahem Cough-man :-!
> 
> RD


Tactical piece coming in at some coin there.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Knoc said:


> Tactical piece coming in at some coin there.


Good marketing goes a long way. Kudos to Resco for having the where-with-all  I'm afraid there are quite a few watches ahead of them if I were to drop that cash. out of reach, out of mind.

RD


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Good marketing goes a long way. Kudos to Resco for having the where-with-all  I'm afraid there are quite a few watches ahead of them if I were to drop that cash. out of reach, out of mind.
> 
> RD


Agreed. Many more watches out there that offer more bang for that kind of Jack.


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

I really like this version, but the 44mm is just a little too big for me. I'd like to see how this dial option looks on a Manus or RC-TAC. Still...great design as always from Smitty's little workshop.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Impressed with the Kauffman. The dial is a style departure but it remains uncluttered and readable, true to Rescos previous. I'm torn between the PVD with blue or the SS in green. Both look great to me. Parting with 2K+ is always hard for me but my Resco watches leave no room for regret. I'm braced for overtime...the watch fund jar will be full soon. Keep moving forward. 

I just read a little about Draper Kauffman...wow. His achievements are profound. He defused an enimy bomb (the first recovered for study) at Pearl Harbor...formed the first UDT...the first EOD school. I can't fathom the stones it takes to perform bomb disposal or underwater demolition, let alone pioneer them! This is the kind of grit that earned the Navy Cross, a named ship and educational complex. Marcus Luttrell's book Service speaks to a deep respect for those who manage disposal of explosives as well as his fellow SEALs. Kauffman was there at the formation of both groups. Resco chose well to honor this hero.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

The more I look at it, the more I really don't like the font choice on the numerals.

So who has ordered one??? Or are most on the same page that they're waaaay over priced??


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> The more I look at it, the more I really don't like the font choice on the numerals.
> 
> So who has ordered one??? Or are most on the same page that they're waaaay over priced??


Prefer gen1


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Gen1 with a date window at 3 o'clock would be an excellent choice for them to make and would easily be their top seller.

Ultimate watch for me would be a day/date gen1. Put a Sellita 220-2 movement in it and they could just take my money.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> Gen1 with a date window at 3 o'clock would be an excellent choice for them to make and would easily be their top seller.
> 
> Ultimate watch for me would be a day/date gen1. Put a Sellita 220-2 movement in it and they could just take my money.


Personally I prefer no date but if u need it. 2824 is an option. Somewhere I think I saw a Gen1 with custom hole cut for date but I could be dreaming.

I am working on funds to get another gen1.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

One recently sold on eBay that was a Gen1 with a date.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> The more I look at it, the more I really don't like the font choice on the numerals.


The 3,6,9 dial is common on the Air King and Explorer 2, albeit with a much different font. I'd say there is a strong fan base already for this dial configuration but you make a solid point about the numerals. When I look at the font, I see Panerai. That isn't necessarily a good thing, but I like the impact of the lume numbers and I appreciate the variation of look relative to my other Rescos. It does seem a bit casual, but the utility of instant recognition is still there IMO.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I really enjoy a sandwich dial, but why choose something so similar to Lum-tec (well I'm sure I could guess why) and Panerai. At least Lum-tec's numerals look finished. It's almost like the 6&9 numerals on the Kauffman look unfinished and don't match the 3. Why not choose the same font as the rest of the dial? I get it that with being a sandwich that the 6&9 can't connect to themselves, but just feel it could have been executed a little better. I'm likely being too picky, but...

I'm interested to see pics here from people who get one and hear their feedback.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I prefer the Gen1 as well. Here's a Q&D of the one I just bought. Teddy gave me a cream colored canvas strap that I dyed black. It turned out great.


----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)

Here are my two favorite watch dial's. The Sub (5513) without the white gold surrounded hour markers is king in my book with the newer design not far behind. Next is the Resco Gen1 dial, I prefer the Pelagic blue.

Resco's large Gen1 hour markers and minute track are both very pronounced and easy to read with good contrast. When the dial is installed in a Gen2 the flat crystal displays the dial better than the domed Gen1 to my eyes. If Resco were to take something from Rolex and add a curved rehaut (ring between the dial and the bezel/crystal) the shadowing on the dial would be decreased making the dial legibility even better. Thats the deciding factor between the two designs for me.

Overall my favorite Resco is a blend, Gen2 case and Gen1 dial not to mention you can swap bezels with the Manus.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Anybody bought a Gen1 reissue recently? Website says bead blasted . Was curious if that was accurate?


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

julywest said:


> Anybody bought a Gen1 reissue recently? Website says bead blasted . Was curious if that was accurate?


The one I just bought from Teddy originally came with a bead blasted finish, and he brushed it all out. I think Teddy bought it fairly recently.


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

julywest said:


> Anybody bought a Gen1 reissue recently? Website says bead blasted . Was curious if that was accurate?


I was following the release of these reissues early on before I went with the PVD. The way I read it, the cases were bead blasted, but the notches on the bezel were polished and appeared shiny. At some point, there were some comments about having to switch case manufacturers which slowed down the release date. I'm fairly certain that this was the time frame that the bezel notches changed to being bead blasted like the rest of the watch.

RESCO has also made some comments about this process making it easier for them to refinish watches in house, but I'm not sure if they have that capability yet. However, I believe there's an earlier post on this thread that shows a watch that was sent back in to have the bezel notches bead blasted to eliminate the bling factor.

Sorry for the wordy reply...I did a ton of research before I emptied my wallet into Smitty's cash register. The short answer is that the new Gen1's are bead blasted.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

c7y said:


> I was following the release of these reissues early on before I went with the PVD. The way I read it, the cases were bead blasted, but the notches on the bezel were polished and appeared shiny. At some point, there were some comments about having to switch case manufacturers which slowed down the release date. I'm fairly certain that this was the time frame that the bezel notches changed to being bead blasted like the rest of the watch.
> 
> RESCO has also made some comments about this process making it easier for them to refinish watches in house, but I'm not sure if they have that capability yet. However, I believe there's an earlier post on this thread that shows a watch that was sent back in to have the bezel notches bead blasted to eliminate the bling factor.
> 
> Sorry for the wordy reply...I did a ton of research before I emptied my wallet into Smitty's cash register. The short answer is that the new Gen1's are bead blasted.


Thx. My first reissue had the shiny parts. Didn't care for much .


----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)

c7y said:


> I was following the release of these reissues early on before I went with the PVD. The way I read it, the cases were bead blasted, but the notches on the bezel were polished and appeared shiny. At some point, there were some comments about having to switch case manufacturers which slowed down the release date. I'm fairly certain that this was the time frame that the bezel notches changed to being bead blasted like the rest of the watch.
> 
> RESCO has also made some comments about this process making it easier for them to refinish watches in house, but I'm not sure if they have that capability yet. However, I believe there's an earlier post on this thread that shows a watch that was sent back in to have the bezel notches bead blasted to eliminate the bling factor.
> 
> Sorry for the wordy reply...I did a ton of research before I emptied my wallet into Smitty's cash register. The short answer is that the new Gen1's are bead blasted.


When buying my Gen1 I asked Nicole about the polished bezel edges and she said that the manufacture made a error and shipped a few dozen with the polished edges. At the time they didn't have anymore to sell, she also indicated a few people sent there watches in for blasted bezel swaps. My Gen1 is all bead blasted its not as dark as the finish on a Gen2 caseback, it has a slight sheen.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

GunSmoke16610 said:


> When buying my Gen1 I asked Nicole about the polished bezel edges and she said that the manufacture made a error and shipped a few dozen with the polished edges. At the time they didn't have anymore to sell, she also indicated a few people sent there watches in for blasted bezel swaps. My Gen1 is all bead blasted its not as dark as the finish on a Gen2 caseback, it has a slight sheen.


Woner how close it is to Gen2 SS now?


----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)

julywest said:


> Woner how close it is to Gen2 SS now?


Sorry bud I don't have a SS Gen 2, to take a comparison picture. The pictures I have seen of the Gen1 re-relase and Gen2s lead me to believe they are finished with the same medium a soft almost satin BB.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

GunSmoke16610 said:


> Sorry bud I don't have a SS Gen 2, to take a comparison picture. The pictures I have seen of the Gen1 re-relase and Gen2s lead me to believe they are finished with the same medium a soft almost satin BB.


Sent nicole a note will see.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Still no Kauffmans??


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Recent Gen 1


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

julywest said:


> Sent nicole a note will see.


Nicole confirmed bead blasted.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Hey guys, this gen 1 is up for grabs. It's an original gen 1 (serial 01x) with ETA if you wanted.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clouser said:


> I prefer the Gen1 as well. Here's a Q&D of the one I just bought. Teddy gave me a cream colored canvas strap that I dyed black. It turned out great.


So what do you think of the blue after wearing for a week or so? 
May order one this week and was wondering what you thought blue vs stealth?


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

julywest said:


> So what do you think of the blue after wearing for a week or so?
> May order one this week and was wondering what you thought blue vs stealth?


The blue dial Gen 1 is my favorite Resco that I've had, but I'm a sucker for blue dials, so that might play into it a little. However, I doubt I'd like the watch this much if Teddy hadn't brushed it out. IMO, the Gen 1 looks much better brushed than blasted.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clouser said:


> The blue dial Gen 1 is my favorite Resco that I've had, but I'm a sucker for blue dials, so that might play into it a little. However, I doubt I'd like the watch this much if Teddy hadn't brushed it out. IMO, the Gen 1 looks much better brushed than blasted.


Thanks. Gen2 ss was only one I has blasted. Should've kept #77


----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)

julywest said:


> Thanks. Gen2 ss was only one I has blasted. Should've kept #77


Here is a compairision of the current BB finish and original Gen1 brushed. The MANUS is one of just a few RWB


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

GunSmoke16610 said:


> Here is a compairision of the current BB finish and original Gen1 brushed. The MANUS is a one of just a few RWB


Nice Manus. Had 1 not RWB. I did send note to Nicole to clarify. I had a gen1 reissue but itt was one of first and was brushed with polished edges. 
No answer yet.
the gen1 #77 I mentioned was the very first RWB (proud of that lol). Took me a while to convince them to use the Red Circle second hand at the time.


----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)

julywest said:


> Nice Manus. Had 1 not RWB. I did send note to Nicole to clarify. I had a gen1 reissue but itt was one of first and was brushed with polished edges.
> No answer yet.
> the gen1 #77 I mentioned was the very first RWB (proud of that lol). Took me a while to convince them to use the Red Circle second hand at the time.


Glad you did, its a favorite these days.... I hope somehow #77 makes it way back to you.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

julywest said:


> the gen1 #77 I mentioned was the very first RWB (proud of that lol). Took me a while to convince them to use the Red Circle second hand at the time.


Glad you suggested the red second hand. I went for the RWB look on my 1st Patriot.
I just got an Orange dial Hooper today. Looks great in person. Here is the new family photo


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

drawman623 said:


> Glad you suggested the red second hand. I went for the RWB look on my 1st Patriot.
> I just got an Orange dial Hooper today. Looks great in person. Here is the new family photo


You win! Never seen that many at one time together.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Resco definitely has enough appeal and variation to sustain a collector's interest. Another WUS member attached an auction link to a celebrity auction site. I signed up to check it out. The site has sent me several invitations to describe my collectibles. They are seeking items "with a story." While I've chosen to keep my watches, I was reminded of why I enjoy the Resco product so much. Every Resco has a story.

I've sought to build that value for me personally. The watches have significance with their serial numbers, dates of purchase and in some cases, a bond with their seller. I'm learning some history with the themed watches too. Reading Brandon Webb and Marcus Luttrell...following the historical trails those stories introduce...exposure to real life patriots....exposure to those who pursue excellence as a way of life. Owning Resco is for me a journey and exposure to honorable people, past and present. Not too many watch providers (if any at all) can provide that kind of appeal.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

drawman623 said:


> Owning Resco is for me a journey and exposure to honorable people, past and present. Not too many watch providers (if any at all) can provide that kind of appeal.


this.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Surprised not to see a Kauffman in this thread yet. Have anyone seen one? Handled one? Thoughts??


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I gotta say this is the best looking watch they have designed so far.
Very nice!
Just a tad too over budget for me though.


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

It's been a long time coming, but finally getting around to post a photo of my Resco Gen 1 Patriot, I bought from a board member Summer 2014, Thanks again Francisco!


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

One more while I'm here and thinking about it, enjoying a minor league game and showing some character with the scuffs and wear


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

Does anyone have some Kauffman pics/review yet? I really like the looks of it and may have to clear up a spot in the watch box for one.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

teejc88 said:


> Does anyone have some Kauffman pics/review yet? I really like the looks of it and may have to clear up a spot in the watch box for one.


Crickets....

I think most people are turned off by the price of the watch. Considering it has an inferior movement to many other watches in its "price class". Or the same movement that you can get in other watches of equal or better quality for $500-$1000 less. I can't say that I'm not surprised to not see any around.


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> Crickets....
> 
> I think most people are turned off by the price of the watch. Considering it has an inferior movement to many other watches in its "price class". Or the same movement that you can get in other watches of equal or better quality for $500-$1000 less. I can't say that I'm not surprised to not see any around.


You sure seem to be on to something. I do love the physical appearance though, maybe they will eventually drop the price if there's less demand than expected.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

teejc88 said:


> You sure seem to be on to something. I do love the physical appearance though, maybe they will eventually drop the price if there's less demand than expected.


I bought a Hooper and an RC TAC in the last couple months...every time my Kauffman bank gets close another opportunity comes along. Crickets may be sounding, but when I listen to them, they are still calling me to buy a Kauffman. As for the lack of reply to Hawkaholic's call for pictures, it seems at least that the watch guys are conspicuously absent.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Kauffman exceeds my personal size constraints. I think as time has passed RESCO owners don't frequent WUS as much.


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

drawman623 said:


> I bought a Hooper and an RC TAC in the last couple months...every time my Kauffman bank gets close another opportunity comes along. Crickets may be sounding, but when I listen to them, they are still calling me to buy a Kauffman. As for the lack of reply to Hawkaholic's call for pictures, it seems at least that the watch guys are conspicuously absent.


Nice, How do you like your Hooper?


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

julywest said:


> Kauffman exceeds my personal size constraints. I think as time has passed RESCO owners don't frequent WUS as much.


I have definitely noticed a slow down in the RESCO posts. I'm assuming the lack of availability on the secondary market means they're all finding permanent homes


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

teejc88 said:


> I have definitely noticed a slow down in the RESCO posts. I'm assuming the lack of availability on the secondary market means they're all finding permanent homes


I agree. I suspect that the primary buyers are just not into forums.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

teejc88 said:


> Nice, How do you like your Hooper?


The Hooper is truly off the charts...my go to watch. It exceeds the comfort of my Datejust with ten times the personality. Hooper drives the boat Chief!

The new orange Hooper was my first purchase of an identical watch that varies from the original by dial color. When I got the watch, I found a few unexpected differences. The hands and markers are gunmetal gray rather than black. The orange is striking. The style is distinct and I'm pleased to have added it to the family...I feel no regret of redundancy. The OH is badass


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

drawman623 said:


> The Hooper is truly off the charts...my go to watch. It exceeds the comfort of my Datejust with ten times the personality. Hooper drives the boat Chief!
> 
> The new orange Hooper was my first purchase of an identical watch that varies from the original by dial color. When I got the watch, I found a few unexpected differences. The hands and markers are gunmetal gray rather than black. The orange is striking. The style is distinct and I'm pleased to have added it to the family...I feel no regret of redundancy. The OH is badass


What's your wrist size? Do you have a side shot?


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

julywest said:


> Kauffman exceeds my personal size constraints. I think as time has passed RESCO owners don't frequent WUS as much.


I'm still here...but I don't own a Kauffman  I love the look of the watch, but like you the 44mm is a little too big for my wrist.

I'd be happy to post some new Patriot photos if that helps!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

c7y said:


> I'm still here...but I don't own a Kauffman  I love the look of the watch, but like you the 44mm is a little too big for my wrist.
> 
> I'd be happy to post some new Patriot photos if that helps!


Always helps!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

drawman623 said:


> The Hooper is truly off the charts...my go to watch. It exceeds the comfort of my Datejust with ten times the personality. Hooper drives the boat Chief!
> 
> The new orange Hooper was my first purchase of an identical watch that varies from the original by dial color. When I got the watch, I found a few unexpected differences. The hands and markers are gunmetal gray rather than black. The orange is striking. The style is distinct and I'm pleased to have added it to the family...I feel no regret of redundancy. The OH is badass


I want you to know if I buy a Hooper this week it's your fault!

Update: it is your fault PVD black Hooper incoming.


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

drawman623 said:


> The Hooper is truly off the charts...my go to watch. It exceeds the comfort of my Datejust with ten times the personality. Hooper drives the boat Chief!
> 
> The new orange Hooper was my first purchase of an identical watch that varies from the original by dial color. When I got the watch, I found a few unexpected differences. The hands and markers are gunmetal gray rather than black. The orange is striking. The style is distinct and I'm pleased to have added it to the family...I feel no regret of redundancy. The OH is badass


Seconded what Julywest said, hooper is next on the list, thank you for that.


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

julywest said:


> I want you to know if I buy a Hooper this week it's your fault!
> 
> Update: it is your fault PVD black Hooper incoming.


Haha that's awesome, post pics when you get it! I think I'm going to sell my Tourby to free up funds, Hooper may have just jumped Kauffman on my next up list.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

teejc88 said:


> Haha that's awesome, post pics when you get it! I think I'm going to sell my Tourby to free up funds, Hooper may have just jumped Kauffman on my next up list.


Will do. I asked Nicole to wait til Thurs so probably won't have until Sat.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

julywest said:


> Always helps!


What he said


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

julywest said:


> I want you to know if I buy a Hooper this week it's your fault!
> 
> Update: it is your fault PVD black Hooper incoming.


I love it. Will enjoy pics and I hope you find it as addictively comfortable as I do. The RESCO facebook page posted that they're getting down to the last few Hooper watches. So as Quint would say..."anti up!" or go the winter without.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

drawman623 said:


> I love it. Will enjoy pics and I hope you find it as addictively comfortable as I do. The RESCO facebook page posted that they're getting down to the last few Hooper watches. So as Quint would say..."anti up!" or go the winter without.


I was tempted to get another gen1 but after 5 lol... this will be #11. I went thru a phase of trying cushion case watches and tried : promentheus armida aquadive and duh cant remember but didn't get satisfied. 
Hooper I had meant to come back but just never got there. Your posts pushed me over so we shall see. Probably with lower profile it will work well. Thanks?


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Picked up a Manus PVD Version. Looking forward to getting this one. I was not in the market to buy any watches, but this was a screaming deal, and I had to buy it. Pictures will be forthcoming as soon as I have it in my mitts. Just a quick question. Are we limited as to what straps we can put on it with the Hex Screws? 

I am a bracelet guy in the winter, and did see the bracelet on Resco’s Website, but smallest it will fit is 7.25. I lost around 30 pounds and about a .25 inch on my wrist. 

Thanks for reading…


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

twostirish222 said:


> Picked up a Manus PVD Version. Looking forward to getting this one. I was not in the market to buy any watches, but this was a screaming deal, and I had to buy it. Pictures will be forthcoming as soon as I have it in my mitts. Just a quick question. Are we limited as to what straps we can put on it with the Hex Screws?
> 
> I am a bracelet guy in the winter, and did see the bracelet on Resco's Website, but smallest it will fit is 7.25. I lost around 30 pounds and about a .25 inch on my wrist.
> 
> Thanks for reading&#8230;


Congrats. The bracelet will definitely not fit under 7.25 even that may not be comfortable. They are supposed to do another clasp. The basic problem is the clasp part is just too long.

I have put about every strap you can think of on the hex lug bars. They do not limit you in anyway. I could usually squeeze most 22mm on also.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Great to know about the 22MM. I have quite a few straps that size. Thank You!!



julywest said:


> Congrats. The bracelet will definitely not fit under 7.25 even that may not be comfortable. They are supposed to do another clasp. The basic problem is the clasp part is just too long.
> 
> I have put about every strap you can think of on the hex lug bars. They do not limit you in anyway. I could usually squeeze most 22mm on also.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

I have joined the club!! Here are some quick and dirties..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Congrats. Nice.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

twostirish222 said:


> I have joined the club!! Here are some quick and dirties..


Was watching that one on eBay. You stole that thing!! Why is the long side of the strap inside out though??


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Not sure it came like that. I did take that strap off. Just not big on leather. I have it on a rubber strap. I really need to find a strap I will like. Any recommendations? Oh and yea I did steal it.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

twostirish222 said:


> Not sure it came like that. I did take that strap off. Just not big on leather. I have it on a rubber strap. I really need to find a strap I will like. Any recommendations? Oh and yea I did steal it.


got my curiosity up on the steal

NATOs work well. Kobold canvas. Drew or Art custom canvas.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

I have it on a cheap canvas now. this so far is my favorite combination. I did put it on my Seiko Monster Rubber, but it seemed to bulky for the watch. I will look into the other canvas straps. Nato's to me go great in the summer.


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Would look great on a heavy olive nato with black hardware


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

NATOs for the win!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hadley Roma Kevlar.


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

twostirish222 said:


> Not sure it came like that. I did take that strap off. Just not big on leather. I have it on a rubber strap. I really need to find a strap I will like. Any recommendations? Oh and yea I did steal it.


I was watching that one on ebay too, very nice buy and it looks great, glad to see you're enjoying it!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Not sure. What do you think?


----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)

julywest said:


> Not sure. What do you think?


 looks outstanding, congrats. The Hooper is one of my favorites.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

The black combination looks way better. Not a fan of brown on black.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

julywest said:


> View attachment 6330170
> 
> View attachment 6330234


Looks fantastic, very nice sir! Now if only I had 100 posts I could sell my Tourby and have the funds to purchase one for myself!


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

twostirish222 said:


> The black combination looks way better. Not a fan of brown on black.


I agree, really like the black combination but I actually do like the brown/black as well.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

teejc88 said:


> I agree, really like the black combination but I actually do like the brown/black as well.


Thx. You are very close to that 100. Feel free to respond!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

An old one you can comment on.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I bought a WWII canvas strap off eBay for $15 that's very similar to the one piece Kobold strap. I really like it on the blue dial Gen 1.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clouser said:


> I bought a WWII canvas strap off eBay for $15 that's very similar to the one piece Kobold strap. I really like it on the blue dial Gen 1.


I like it. PM me the seller?


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

@Julywest I like your Gen 2 patriot on the brown/black combo more than on the Hooper, I think it's the simpler face and hour markers that compliment nicely. And I know, the 100 will be here before I know it, just need to be patient!


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

clouser said:


> I bought a WWII canvas strap off eBay for $15 that's very similar to the one piece Kobold strap. I really like it on the blue dial Gen 1.


Yea I like the black, if you don't mind, PM me as well, I'm in need of a new strap for my gen 1.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

I had a chance to try on a couple of Kauffmans the other day. I've got a 6.5" wrist which I felt the 44mm would be way to big for. I think I was wrong. It actually fit really well and while it was bigger than my Gen 1, it didn't look that bad. I can post some pics if anyone is interested!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes please! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

wellyite said:


> Yes please!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There ya go!


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

I was pretty impressed with the Hooper as well. It's wears a little small, but it's a 42mm. Very comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)

c7y said:


> I was pretty impressed with the Hooper as well. It's wears a little small, but it's a 42mm. Very comfortable on the wrist.


Thank you for the pictures, the Hooper is one of my favorites. The Kauffman is a little large for my taste however, I do like the design.

Take care


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Looks like gen 2 ss with bracelet gonna go low on eBay in 45 minutes.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

julywest said:


> Looks like gen 2 ss with bracelet gonna go low on eBay in 45 minutes.


It was tempting. There has also been a Manus that has too high of a reserve that hasn't sold several times.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> It was tempting. There has also been a Manus that has too high of a reserve that hasn't sold several times.


yep saw that one too. the gen2 .. i wouldve had to send back to change dial and hands plus i know the bracelet wont fit me so i resisted. went pretty cheap tho.


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

I also got a peek at the new UDT coming out soon. RESCO has a few pics of the PVD version w/Blackfrog face on their Facebook/Instagram pages. I saw that watch and the SS version in person. It's kind of a hybrid design of the Gen 2 42mm case with a new flatter bezel that has the same grips on the side as the Gen 2 bezel. New font for the numbers on the bezel as well. I really like it. It wears slightly flatter than the Gen 1. Really solid piece.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

c7y said:


> I also got a peek at the new UDT coming out soon. RESCO has a few pics of the PVD version w/Blackfrog face on their Facebook/Instagram pages. I saw that watch and the SS version in person. It's kind of a hybrid design of the Gen 2 42mm case with a new flatter bezel that has the same grips on the side as the Gen 2 bezel. New font for the numbers on the bezel as well. I really like it. It wears slightly flatter than the Gen 1.  Really solid piece.


looks interesting


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Let's just hope that it's reasonably priced.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> Let's just hope that it's reasonably priced.


2k give or take


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Does wear small. Back on the earth 20mm kobold cause most comfortable.


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

c7y said:


> I had a chance to try on a couple of Kauffmans the other day. I've got a 6.5" wrist which I felt the 44mm would be way to big for. I think I was wrong. It actually fit really well and while it was bigger than my Gen 1, it didn't look that bad. I can post some pics if anyone is interested!


Thanks for the post, I can't decide if I want to go with a hooper or kauffman for my next buy, these helped muddy the waters! Haha


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

teejc88 said:


> Thanks for the post, I can't decide if I want to go with a hooper or kauffman for my next buy, these helped muddy the waters! Haha


My pleasure! Honestly, right now I'd be torn between the Hooper and the soon to be released UDT. The hooper was just so nicely done with smooth edges and a really comfortable fit. The black/orange combo was beautiful in person.

Funny thing was...I was on the plane ride home and TWO guys in two different rows asked me about my Gen 1 as I was finding my seat. I would bet that the Hooper would really grab the attention of "watch guys" like all of us here!

Good luck and I'm sorry about the mud in the water ;!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

c7y said:


> My pleasure! Honestly, right now I'd be torn between the Hooper and the soon to be released UDT. The hooper was just so nicely done with smooth edges and a really comfortable fit. The black/orange combo was beautiful in person.
> 
> Funny thing was...I was on the plane ride home and TWO guys in two different rows asked me about my Gen 1 as I was finding my seat. I would bet that the Hooper would really grab the attention of "watch guys" like all of us here!
> 
> Good luck and I'm sorry about the mud in the water ;!


thats amazing that you would get questions on your gen1.

guess i should look at your UDT info again. So you were saying its a Gen1 case with gen2 bezel? see any dials etc?


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

hawkee30 said:


> Anyone opt for the ETA over the VAL with these new releases? If so, do you think they are any more accurate than the VAL?


I saw this post from last summer and wanted to add something. I viewed the raw movements side by side. From an untrained eye, they appeared EXACTLY the same. They even came in the exact same box. I'm not naive enough to believe that there's not some behind the scenes stuff going on in Switzerland, but my VAL has continued to be within a couple of seconds per day. It's really the most accurate movement I've ever owned (and I've owned a lot of them).

Given the choice, I would never be able to justify the "upgrade" to ETA with the exception being that it might be easier to get it worked on at SWATCH shop down the line. BUT....beware....I've had horrible experiences with the SWATCH group in New Jersey working on my Speedmaster.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

c7y said:


> I saw this post from last summer and wanted to add something. I viewed the raw movements side by side. From an untrained eye, they appeared EXACTLY the same. They even came in the exact same box. I'm not naive enough to believe that there's not some behind the scenes stuff going on in Switzerland, but my VAL has continued to be within a couple of seconds per day. It's really the most accurate movement I've ever owned (and I've owned a lot of them).
> 
> Given the choice, I would never be able to justify the "upgrade" to ETA with the exception being that it might be easier to get it worked on at SWATCH shop down the line. BUT....beware....I've had horrible experiences with the SWATCH group in New Jersey working on my Speedmaster.


have had several they seem to be accurate and robust enough that I quit bothering to upgrade to eta 2824. the additional cost really is too much for an 2824 imo


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

julywest said:


> thats amazing that you would get questions on your gen1.
> 
> guess i should look at your UDT info again. So you were saying its a Gen1 case with gen2 bezel? see any dials etc?


No....just the opposite. It was a Gen 2 case (flatter than the Gen 1), with a hybrid Gen 2/Gen 1 re-issue bezel. What I mean is that the bezel is flatter than the original Gen 1, but it has the grips on the side like the Gen 2. It also has "recessed" font instead of the embossed font of the Gen 2. The bezel clicks are also finer....very smooth and easy to turn. Think of comparing a big 1/2" ratchet to a very fine toothed 1/4" ratchet and you'll get the idea.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

c7y said:


> No....just the opposite. It was a Gen 2 case (flatter than the Gen 1), with a hybrid Gen 2/Gen 1 re-issue bezel. What I mean is that the bezel is flatter than the original Gen 1, but it has the grips on the side like the Gen 2. It also has "recessed" font instead of the embossed font of the Gen 2. The bezel clicks are also finer....very smooth and easy to turn. Think of comparing a big 1/2" ratchet to a very fine toothed 1/4" ratchet and you'll get the idea.
> 
> Hope this helps.


got it thx. guess i wonder what its for? just a new model?


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

julywest said:


> got it thx. guess i wonder what its for? just a new model?


Not sure. I didn't see any dials except for the Blackfrog mounted in one. Maybe just an overall upgrade to the line?????

It's just like his other watches though....way better looking in person.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

c7y said:


> Not sure. I didn't see any dials except for the Blackfrog mounted in one. Maybe just an overall upgrade to the line?????
> 
> It's just like his other watches though....way better looking in person.


I agree on looks... the Hooper is #12 for me ....


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

julywest said:


> I agree on looks... the Hooper is #12 for me ....


Very nice! It's an awesome watch. I almost snuck home with one hoping that my wife wouldn't notice!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

c7y said:


> Very nice! It's an awesome watch. I almost snuck home with one hoping that my wife wouldn't notice!


The trick is to buy and flip to the point that no one can keep track.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Isofrane


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

Isofrane is my favorite combo you have put up.. and I'm going to take your buy & flip until no one knows anymore advice to heart! Haha


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Custom RESCO.... Just arrived, Gen 2 Stainless with a Gen 1 dial and hands and a Manus bezel. Thoughts?


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Clean and sharp. I like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Very nice and original.

Let me know when u ready to sell. ;-)
Is that gen1 a first edition?

Only thing that ever bothered me on that bezel was 4 5 6 7. I know some rolexes done that way but I prefer the other direction.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

antitesis said:


> Custom RESCO.... Just arrived, Gen 2 Stainless with a Gen 1 dial and hands and a Manus bezel. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 6403161
> 
> ...


I almost had the exact one built!! Nicely done!! I may have to just pull the trigger.

Add date window and orange, red or blue minute hand = my ideal grail watch.


----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)

antitesis said:


> Custom RESCO.... Just arrived, Gen 2 Stainless with a Gen 1 dial and hands and a Manus bezel. Thoughts?


Outstanding, I like the contrast between the black dial and bead blasted case. Enjoy it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Can anyone provide some feedback on the Hooper? Quality? Wearability? What about compared to Aquadive?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Can anyone provide some feedback on the Hooper? Quality? Wearability? What about compared to Aquadive?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Well I am known for favoring resco so may be some bias but....
I went off on a cushion case tear earlier this year. Tried precista (too small) aquadive (too tall) armida a7 twice (mvmt sux) promethesus (great but wears large) only 2 I didn't try was helson (out of stock) and hooper. I sold all and gave up. Couple weeks ago decided to try hooper. The size is excellent (wears smaller than 42 imo) the val24 is accurate and I have had no issues. Add an ETA if you prefer and that would put you in price of cheaper aquadive .
Quality of manufacturing seems equivalent to me. I'm not talking about AD 500 which is different 
League. I find it interesting that a 70s dive watch design could be timeless pun intended. 
Rob copied exactly including the missing 3.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Can anyone provide some feedback on the Hooper? Quality? Wearability? What about compared to Aquadive?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I agree with Julywest. The Hooper is not as tall as the Aquadive. I find it addictively comfortable and very readable.

I'm fond of the history of the Hooper too. The Alsta style is special and the tribute is unmistakable. Nobody can rig a barrel under pressure like Hooper. I have an original and Orange dial. Love em both. The VAL movement has proven reliable and accurate.


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

julywest said:


> Well I am known for favoring resco so may be some bias but....
> I went off on a cushion case tear earlier this year. Tried precista (too small) aquadive (too tall) armida a7 twice (mvmt sux) promethesus (great but wears large) only 2 I didn't try was helson (out of stock) and hooper. I sold all and gave up. Couple weeks ago decided to try hooper. The size is excellent (wears smaller than 42 imo) the val24 is accurate and I have had no issues. Add an ETA if you prefer and that would put you in price of cheaper aquadive .
> Quality of manufacturing seems equivalent to me. I'm not talking about AD 500 which is different
> League. I find it interesting that a 70s dive watch design could be timeless pun intended.
> Rob copied exactly including the missing 3.


Just saw you put your Hooper up for sale, glad to see you moved it quickly, but sad I didn't see it until it was too late, let me know if something falls through!


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

antitesis said:


> Custom RESCO.... Just arrived, Gen 2 Stainless with a Gen 1 dial and hands and a Manus bezel. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 6403161
> 
> ...


Really like what you guys came up with! Very nice compliment to your original Gen 1`


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

teejc88 said:


> Really like what you guys came up with! Very nice compliment to your original Gen 1`


that gen1 s up for sale if you missed it


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

julywest said:


> that gen1 s up for sale if you missed it


Oh just saw that, looks like it sold too, I have a gen 1 with the ETA so hopefully when i get that magic 100 and sell my Tourby pilot I can add the hooper or kauffman to the collection ...little studying this evening


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

teejc88 said:


> Oh just saw that, looks like it sold too, I have a gen 1 with the ETA so hopefully when i get that magic 100 and sell my Tourby pilot I can add the hooper or kauffman to the collection ...little studying this evening


working on pilot's license?


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

julywest said:


> working on pilot's license?


Navy flight school, so yea in a round-about way, haha!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

teejc88 said:


> Navy flight school, so yea in a round-about way, haha!


great!


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

It's been a while since posting in this thread. I've had my Manus for a year now, and I just can't part with it. I'm wearing it on a solid black MILTAT, which is extremely comfortable. On another note, I was inches away from purchasing my second Resco, but came across a deal from a friend that was just too good to pass up. I picked up an Aquadive BS500, which is an amazing watch. I'm not going to say what I gave for it, but like I said, it was an amazing deal! I know this is the Resco thread, but here's a quick pic of my AD. Have a great day gents!









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Excellent pick up. I was on the reserve list for the BS500 before I bailed. They don't seem to get a lot of attention but I can see why a person liking RESCOs would also like the AD.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks! It's an absolute beauty in person. I love what they did with shaving the case and bezel sizes. It's so much thinner than the 100 and 300. I still see a Gen1 in my future, but it'll have to wait for a bit. By the way, I came across that canvas strap you sent me last year. I never picked up another one for my Manus, but I still put the one you sent me on it every once in a while. Thanks again for sending it to me. That was very nice of you


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

antitesis said:


> Custom RESCO.... Just arrived, Gen 2 Stainless with a Gen 1 dial and hands and a Manus bezel. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 6403161
> 
> ...


Wow!!!!! I don't know what else to say. I love it! Awesome combination, congrats.

Scott


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Scott6739 said:


> It's been a while since posting in this thread. I've had my Manus for a year now, and I just can't part with it. I'm wearing it on a solid black MILTAT, which is extremely comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


That PVD/gray Manus is a solid look. Glad you're enjoying it.
I just located a Manus I can't do without and I'm ready to squeeze the trigger. I have a MILTAT in the strap drawer that will get it done if I acquire the watch. Pics to follow.

Can any of you RESCO fans explain why the Manus 3 o'clock sub dial hand is usually different in color from the other two?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

drawman623 said:


> That PVD/gray Manus is a solid look. Glad you're enjoying it.
> I just located a Manus I can't do without and I'm ready to squeeze the trigger. I have a MILTAT in the strap drawer that will get it done if I acquire the watch. Pics to follow.
> 
> Can any of you RESCO fans explain why the Manus 3 o'clock sub dial hand is usually different in color from the other two?


good luck. No never heard why might be different.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

drawman623 said:


> That PVD/gray Manus is a solid look. Glad you're enjoying it.
> I just located a Manus I can't do without and I'm ready to squeeze the trigger. I have a MILTAT in the strap drawer that will get it done if I acquire the watch. Pics to follow.
> 
> Can any of you RESCO fans explain why the Manus 3 o'clock sub dial hand is usually different in color from the other two?


Thanks! I'm not sure why they made the seconds hand a different color, unless they did it because it is the seconds hand. Looking forward to your pics when you get your Manus. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Scott6739 said:


> Thanks! I'm not sure why they made the seconds hand a different color, unless they did it because it is the seconds hand. Looking forward to your pics when you get your Manus. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Cheers!
> Scott


My thought would be that it is the seconds hand and the function of it goes with the hour and minute hands. For legibility purposes I would presume.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Now that you mention it, that makes perfect sense

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

Scott6739 said:


> It's been a while since posting in this thread. I've had my Manus for a year now, and I just can't part with it. I'm wearing it on a solid black MILTAT, which is extremely comfortable. On another note, I was inches away from purchasing my second Resco, but came across a deal from a friend that was just too good to pass up. I picked up an Aquadive BS500, which is an amazing watch. I'm not going to say what I gave for it, but like I said, it was an amazing deal! I know this is the Resco thread, but here's a quick pic of my AD. Have a great day gents!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Very nice Aquadive.. and I do like the black/grey Manus combo you have going.. never noticed the seconds hand difference on them but it seems the board has solved that mystery haha


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

teejc88 said:


> Very nice Aquadive.. and I do like the black/grey Manus combo you have going.. never noticed the seconds hand difference on them but it seems the board has solved that mystery haha


Thanks for the compliments. They are both keepers

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Just going to throw it out there that if anyone has a stainless Manus for sale, preferably with the grey dial and 12-hour bezel , please let me know. I may be interested.


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thought since half my posts are in this thread it would be fitting to put post #100 here, if all goes as planned that means I'm not far from Resco #2... If anyones interested in a Tourby Big Pilot, check the sales forum!


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

You may have read in one of my initial posts that I'm a big fan of the ballistic type straps. I had originally ordered the RESCO ballistic strap, but at 135/80 it was way too long for my 6.5" wrist. While looking for a replacement, I came across strappedfortime.com. Their "Stitched PU Ballistic Strap" is the exact same strap as RESCO's but measures in at 120/80. I put it on today and the fit is near perfect. It's slightly snug on the next to last hole which will be just about right as the straps wears and stretches a little.

Check them out if you're in the market. They have some with different stitch colors as well including blue (for the pelagic blue second hands or pelagic blue face) and red (for the red circle). Also...if you're getting a different buckle for it, there's no taper. You'll need a 20mm buckle.

Older pic, but same strap...


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

teejc88 said:


> Navy flight school, so yea in a round-about way, haha!


teejc88...

Good luck in flight school! It's a great career. No matter how busy you are, never forget to look out the window once in a while.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

My Manus is back on the all black NATO. As much as I enjoy trying different straps on it, the Manus just looks better on a simple NATO. Of course, that's just my humble opinion. Have a great day gents.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just curious of your thoughts...

I have a Gen2 patriot that I love, but I've been looking to add something new and have been considering a Manus black case in grey dial with 12 hr bezel or black dial with 12 hr bezel, or a Marathon GSAR. Granted, these are 2 totally different watches, but they both have characteristics I'm looking for (GSAR has a solid rep with an ETA 2824 and nice strap with drilled lugs, although not available in an all black case; Manus is a chronograph, which I've never had and don't necessarily need but would be cool to have, and has a black case with great specs that I know work with my wrist since I love my Gen 2 patriot). I've had a GSAR before and liked it but ended up selling it to buy another watch that I also ended up selling to fund something else entirely different than a watch. I haven't yet owned a Manus and wanted to know if you guys think it's worth the $ for a quartz movement. I realize it's hard to compare with a GSAR but I wanted to get basic thoughts on the Manus so I know what everyone likes/dislikes about them.



Thanks!


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

I love the manus but the backwards 30 on the bezel drives me nuts


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

mbessinger12 said:


> Just curious of your thoughts...
> 
> I have a Gen2 patriot that I love, but I've been looking to add something new and have been considering a Manus black case in grey dial with 12 hr bezel or black dial with 12 hr bezel..I wanted to get basic thoughts on the Manus so I know what everyone likes/dislikes about them.
> 
> Thanks!


I just took delivery of my first Manus... I was hesitant to buy one, favoring mechanical RESCO models over quartz. This watch is GREAT looking in person and I'm really proud to wear it. The images of the Manus are typically close ups to capture all the sub dial detail. Such portrayal for me gave the watch a more clunky look. In person, however, the watch is full of fine detail and while still instantly readable, also presents great finesse.

I have other RESCOs with the dive bezel so I chose a Manus that has a tide bezel instead. This function will get use almost daily in the summer months here on the east coast. I like the gray dial very much but a PVD with black dial graced an issue of Recoil magazine that impressed too. The URT is another option if the exact Manus you prefer is sold out.

I hear good things about Marathon but I favor the short production and aesthetic of the Manus. Good luck finding your next.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

Picked this one up from julywest.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

drawman623 said:


>


Thats a good looking Manus.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clark98ut said:


> Picked this one up from julywest.


That strap is striking.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

julywest said:


> Thats a good looking Manus.


I can't take credit for this one...another forum member came up with the combination and bought it from RESCO HQ. I have to agree tho; RWB always looks great.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

mb8780 said:


> I love the manus but the backwards 30 on the bezel drives me nuts


The backwards 30 is the ONLY thing I didn't like when I got my Manus. It no longer bothers me, and I've gotten used to it. It's a great quartz watch. Correction, it's a great watch PERIOD

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

julywest said:


> That strap is striking.


Thanks. I really like the combo. The Hooper seemed a little small for my wrist, and this strap effectively adds a little size, which I think helps.

It's also exquisitely done...the leather, stitching, everything is top notch.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

I enjoy the Gen 1 black dial effect. That ultraviolet hue never gets old.
Same watch, two angles


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

So I pulled the trigger on a PVD Manus black dial with dive bezel and it looks great! However, I've noticed the chronograph seconds hand moves slightly while at rest (e.g., while not running the chronograph the seconds hand is at 12 o'clock and seems to move about 1-2 mm when I move the case). Has anyone else noticed this with theirs? Should I send it back to be looked at?



Thanks


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

mbessinger12 said:


> So I pulled the trigger on a PVD Manus black dial with dive bezel and it looks great! However, I've noticed the chronograph seconds hand moves slightly while at rest (e.g., while not running the chronograph the seconds hand is at 12 o'clock and seems to move about 1-2 mm when I move the case). Has anyone else noticed this with theirs? Should I send it back to be looked at
> Thanks


The sub dial at 3 o'clock is the seconds dial. That hand moves with a quartz tic motion always. When the top pusher is actuated, the bottom tenth second dial and 9 o'clock minute hand start moving. So does the full sized trident second hand. Another push of the top pusher stops this action. The bottom pusher can then reset all. It is always ill advised (for any chronograph) to reset the dials while they are moving. While I have not experienced a failure in any of my RESCOs I think the second hand sub dial should always be ticking. If yours is not, it may need to be checked out.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry, I should've been more specific: the trident seconds hand that only moves when the top pusher is activated is the one in question. When the trident seconds hand is at rest at 12 o clock it moves left and right about 2 mm or so when the case moves during regular use. For example, if I'm holding the watch up and don't have the chronograph function activated, the trident seconds hand will move left and right if I move the watch around. I would just assume it's not supposed to be able to do so.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

mbessinger12 said:


> Sorry, I should've been more specific: the trident seconds hand that only moves when the top pusher is activated is the one in question. When the trident seconds hand is at rest at 12 o clock it moves left and right about 2 mm or so when the case moves during regular use. For example, if I'm holding the watch up and don't have the chronograph function activated, the trident seconds hand will move left and right if I move the watch around. I would just assume it's not supposed to be able to do so.


It's definitely not supposed to do that. I'd contact Nicole and get that trident hand replaced.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

mbessinger12 said:


> When the trident seconds hand is at rest at 12 o clock it moves left and right about 2 mm or so when the case moves during regular use.


sounds like it was not set correctly or may have loosened. RESCO can fix that quickly.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Yup


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Just so Resco knows, I saw and like the Resco Watch advertisement in Recoil Magazine that's sold here in Juneau, Alaska.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

antitesis said:


> Yup
> 
> View attachment 6796010


That just may be the best looking RESCO I have seen.


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

Hey everyone! I'm new here to the forum. I have a custom Gen 2 on lay a way (SS version) and I wanted to see if anyone on here has seen the matching SS bracelet installed on a Gen 2 or Gen 1? and if you could post photos of it installed on the watch? I've looked everywhere online and there is nothing. Any insight or photos you can give would be greatly appreciated. Also has anyone had any issues with scratching the bead blasted finish?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

saltlife2182 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new here to the forum. I have a custom Gen 2 on lay a way (SS version) and I wanted to see if anyone on here has seen the matching SS bracelet installed on a Gen 2 or Gen 1? and if you could post photos of it installed on the watch? I've looked everywhere online and there is nothing. Any insight or photos you can give would be greatly appreciated. Also has anyone had any issues with scratching the bead blasted finish?


Just remember at this point will only fit a 7.25 or greater wrist. Mine is right at that and it would not work. Nicole told me but sent it to me to try gen1.


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

Julywest...thanks for the photos. That definitely makes the look a lot better in my opinion, as I am partial to SS bracelets. How does it wear? I spoke to both Kristen and Nichole and they are in the works for a bracelet to fit smaller wrists. Should be released by fall or winter of this year. 

Any issues with scratching of the bead blasted finish? How do you get scratches removed from the finish?


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

I like it and it's also the cleanest I own.
The simplicity of the Gen1 dial, with the flatter and blasted case of the Gen2 is a great combo



julywest said:


> That just may be the best looking RESCO I have seen.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

antitesis said:


> Yup
> 
> View attachment 6796018


That custom Partiot hits every mark for me. Very clean right down to the Nato. Strong look.


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

Probably one of the cleanest Patriots I have ever seen.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

saltlife2182 said:


> Julywest...thanks for the photos. That definitely makes the look a lot better in my opinion, as I am partial to SS bracelets. How does it wear? I spoke to both Kristen and Nichole and they are in the works for a bracelet to fit smaller wrists. Should be released by fall or winter of this year.
> 
> Any issues with scratching of the bead blasted finish? How do you get scratches removed from the finish?


It wore fine. I had to return it since too big. The problem is the length of the fixed part of the clasp is too long for a small wrist. It extends beyond the width of the wrist.

So I can't speak to scratching but I would think that would not be an issue. That picture is on a Gen1 BTW.


----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)

antitesis said:


> I like it and it's also the cleanest I own.
> The simplicity of the Gen1 dial, with the flatter and blasted case of the Gen2 is a great combo


Agree on the simplicity of the dial. The Gen2 crystal is flat and doesn't distort the dial like the Gen1 does. Here is my Gen2 hybrid.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I really like the look of the tide bezel, but I have no idea how to read it. Could someone fill me in? 

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

How do you like on a leather strap?
I've always worn my gen1 and 2s on NATOs...



GunSmoke16610 said:


> Agree on the simplicity of the dial. The Gen2 crystal is flat and doesn't distort the dial like the Gen1 does. Here is my Gen2 hybrid.


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

How is the Val movement compared to the ETA? Is the ETA worth the money to upgrade?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

saltlife2182 said:


> How is the Val movement compared to the ETA? Is the ETA worth the money to upgrade?


From an accuracy perspective they are very close. The price for ETA is high but then again ...
I upgraded a few times. Helps a little on resale . If you plan to keep for a long time then worth considering.


----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)

Scott6739 said:


> I really like the look of the tide bezel, but I have no idea how to read it. Could someone fill me in?
> 
> Cheers!
> Scott





antitesis said:


> How do you like on a leather strap?
> I've always worn my gen1 and 2s on NATOs...


Scott, 

This is how set and read a tide chart bezel. First, set the bezel to a high tide time by aligning the PIP (HW) with the hour and minute of high tide, HW is the abbreviation for high water, A.K.A., high tide and LW is low water, also know as, low tide. As the hour hand moves the measurements on the bezel indicate the approximate tide level. The method is not exact however, its close when you compare the bezel with a tide prediction chart. 

 As for the strap I prefer Nato or the Resco Velcro.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

GunSmoke16610 said:


> Scott,
> 
> This is how set and read a tide chart bezel. First, set the bezel to a high tide time by aligning the PIP (HW) with the hour and minute of high tide, HW is the abbreviation for high water, A.K.A., high tide and LW is low water, also know as, low tide. As the hour hand moves the measurements on the bezel indicate the approximate tide level. The method is not exact however, its close when you compare the bezel with a tide prediction chart.
> 
> As for the strap I prefer Nato or the Resco Velcro.


Thanks! Living in a coastal town and enjoying water sports, I thought it would be useful having the tide bezel, but I had no idea how to read it. Much appreciated

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

GunSmoke16610 said:


> Scott,
> 
> This is how set and read a tide chart bezel. First, set the bezel to a high tide time by aligning the PIP (HW) with the hour and minute of high tide, HW is the abbreviation for high water, A.K.A., high tide and LW is low water, also know as, low tide. As the hour hand moves the measurements on the bezel indicate the approximate tide level. The method is not exact however, its close when you compare the bezel with a tide prediction chart.
> 
> As for the strap I prefer Nato or the Resco Velcro.


I do not see LW on bezel or am I blind?


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

You're not blind, I don't see it either. Unless we are both blind, all I see is the HW and an NW. 

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Scott6739 said:


> You're not blind, I don't see it either. Unless we are both blind, all I see is the HW and an NW.
> 
> Cheers!
> Scott


Lol nw maybe means no water?


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

LOL, maybe. I might call Nicole and ask. My curiosity is getting the better of me now. On another note, I went to the Resco site yesterday and the Manus is no longer listed. Has anyone heard if they sold out?


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Oops, disregard that last question. I just went back to the Resco home page and the Manus is still offered. Maybe I am blind. Hahahaha!


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Scott6739 said:


> Thanks! Living in a coastal town and enjoying water sports, I thought it would be useful having the tide bezel, but I had no idea how to read it. Much appreciated
> 
> Cheers!
> Scott


Basically, the time difference between high water (HW) and low water (nw) is just over 6 hours. Setting the bezel to the hour hand at high tide will allow you at a glance to see how many more hours the tide will be going out...or coming in as the case may be. When the hand travels from HW to NW you have completed one tide.

As a fisherman, I know that some species feed most aggressively at certain points of the tide. Also, some fishing methods work well or fail based upon the movement of the water. My favorite spot requires incoming tide and is best at slack high or low tides. The bezel makes it as easy to know the tide as it is to check the time. Now I need RESCOs first moon phase watch to track the severity of the tides.


----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)

Scott6739 said:


> You're not blind, I don't see it either. Unless we are both blind, all I see is the HW and an NW.
> 
> Cheers!
> Scott


My bad guys, its NW.... not LW


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

GunSmoke16610 said:


> My bad guys, its NW.... not LW


do you know what it stands for?


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

typo


----------



## gunsmoke16610 (Aug 19, 2007)

julywest said:


> do you know what it stands for?


NW= No Water aka low tide


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

Has anyone had any issues with the SS bead blasting scratching? If so what does the scratching look like on the finish and how do you remove the scratches?


----------



## raven52 (Dec 7, 2009)

Bought rare Resco when it was one of two that were new and became available 2 weeks ago. Unbelievable in person. Thanks to everyone on the Resco Team. Most importantly thank you for all the sacrifice and service to our nation. The watch is just an awesome side benefit. Won't be my last. Perfect with my Rolex GMT and Breitling SuperOcean.


----------



## raven52 (Dec 7, 2009)

Side note....losing less than 2 seconds a day....awesome


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Resco just dropped a few instagram posts on their new UDT.
I'm feeling that blacked out model. Damn.
But i reckon it will come in at a solid 2k USD.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

raven52 said:


> Bought rare Resco when it was one of two that were new and became available 2 weeks ago. Unbelievable in person. Thanks to everyone on the Resco Team. Most importantly thank you for all the sacrifice and service to our nation. The watch is just an awesome side benefit. Won't be my last. Perfect with my Rolex GMT and Breitling SuperOcean.


Congratulations! That is a great looking canteen. I bought the sterile version for my first RESCO. Enjoy the journey and inspiration.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Knoc said:


> Resco just dropped a few instagram posts on their new UDT.
> I'm feeling that blacked out model. Damn.
> But i reckon it will come in at a solid 2k USD.


Nice 42mm?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

I got ditto on specs/pricing. It just says call the office for details on both fb and instagram.
It's def got my curiosity.


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

This would be my choice....


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

I handled the new UDT in person a few months ago and can tell you that it's an incredible piece. The biggest difference was in the bezel clicks. The design incorporated much finer teeth on the bezel notches, so it's extremely easy and smooth to rotate the bezel. Well worth a look!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Right on and need to see more pics of this bad boy.


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

julywest said:


> Nice 42mm?


Yes...42mm. It's a Gen 2 case (2 piece case) with a different bezel. I talked to the Boss about the case design. I had never seen one in person. My Gen 1 is a 1 piece case. The 2 piece is just as strong but is slightly flatter than the Gen 1 case. I think it's a really cool design that's unique to any other watch case on the market. Just sitting there on the table with no movement in it....it's a serious hunk of metal. It looks like you could drive a dump truck over it and it would still look new.


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

Knoc said:


> Right on and need to see more pics of this bad boy.


The only ones I saw were just cases with no embossing on the case back (except for the one the man himself was wearing)....but here ya go anyway...


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Appreciate the pics.


----------



## auditd0rk (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Done.


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

antitesis said:


> Done.
> 
> View attachment 7051737


Very nice!


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

Hey everyone! Im getting reading to purchase a Patriot gen 2 with the stainless bravely and I'm not sure if this questions has been asked and answered, but I was wanting to know how does the bead blast finish hold up? What does the desk diving/scratches look like on that type of finish? And how do you get the scratches removed? I wish they offered a brush finish,but I understand the look the are going for.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

saltlife2182 said:


> Hey everyone! Im getting reading to purchase a Patriot gen 2 with the stainless bravely and I'm not sure if this questions has been asked and answered, but I was wanting to know how does the bead blast finish hold up? What does the desk diving/scratches look like on that type of finish? And how do you get the scratches removed? I wish they offered a brush finish,but I understand the look the are going for.


Had one for a while. I would just say no cause for worry. Probably it's more likely to be eaten by a shark than scratches.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

saltlife2182 said:


> Hey everyone! Im getting reading to purchase a Patriot gen 2 with the stainless bravely and I'm not sure if this questions has been asked and answered, but I was wanting to know how does the bead blast finish hold up? What does the desk diving/scratches look like on that type of finish? And how do you get the scratches removed? I wish they offered a brush finish,but I understand the look the are going for.


sorry double post


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

What is everyone's opinion on the bead blasted finish vs a typical brush finish?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

saltlife2182 said:


> What is everyone's opinion on the bead blasted finish vs a typical brush finish?


I prefer brushed. middle vs top


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

Does anyone know if it is possible to have a brushed finish put on a bead blasted watch? If so who would be the person that could do it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

best picture I have of gen2 ss


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

gen1 on a Kobold canvas strap


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

Would anyone mind posting a video of a Gen 2 or Gen 1 patriot? I've looked everywhere, including YouTube and there is not a single video on the Patriot model. I know a lot of us that don't own one yet would love to see a good video/review.


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

saltlife2182 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to have a brushed finish put on a bead blasted watch? If so who would be the person that could do it?


If you scan back through this thread, there was someone who bought/sold a Patriot that they sent to Resco to have the brushed finish done on their watch. It actually looked great. I'm a much bigger fan of the brushed finish. Since the brushed wasn't available new, I went with the PVD and I love it.

As far as scratches...put it out of your mind. I used to stress over that, but after sending some high end pieces back for refinishing I wish I'd have just left them alone. The refinished case will NEVER look like a factory job even if you send it back to the manufacturer. The bottom line is it will be done by hand. The skill of the worker will determine the end product. The process also REMOVES METAL every time you work on it. The dimensions of the case will be forever altered.

Replace the bezel/crown/crystal as required, but leave the case alone and wear it with all of it's battle scars. It adds character and makes it your own...even if the scratches only came from your desk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm torn right now, but I may be putting this one in the sales thread. Decisions decisions.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

Why are you considering selling it? Great looking watch.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

saltlife2182 said:


> Why are you considering selling it? Great looking watch.


I'm thinking about getting something else and I'll need the funds. I'm actually quite torn between keeping it or selling it. I'm probably going to think about it another day or two. I've actually never had mixed emotions about flipping a watch, but I do with this one. Decisions decisions....

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

You know if the Sea Pearl didn't have Sea Pearl on the dial....... just saying


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

What's everyone's opinion on the new UDT?


----------



## Blackshadow (Jun 20, 2007)

Knoc said:


> Resco just dropped a few instagram posts on their new UDT.
> I'm feeling that blacked out model. Damn.
> But i reckon it will come in at a solid 2k USD.


I have an order in for this model with a red second hand and lettering. It's my first Resco and I'm anxiously looking forward to it.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Blackshadow said:


> I have an order in for this model with a red second hand and lettering. It's my first Resco and I'm anxiously looking forward to it.


Sweet. Looking forward to your thoughts and pics! This might temp me to snatch my first resco - pending the price.

Knoc


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Blackshadow said:


> I have an order in for this model with a red second hand and lettering. It's my first Resco and I'm anxiously looking forward to it.


almost 9 years and this is your first post. You must love this one! Congrats!


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

I was just on Resco's Facebook page watching the video of the new UDT and I must say it is starting to grow on me. Has anyone seen one in person yet? Is the case finish bead blasted or is it brushed, I really can't tell from the video....


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

saltlife2182 said:


> Is the case finish bead blasted or is it brushed


it appears to be satin blasted. lots of patriot dna there.


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

The new UDT is starting to grow on me. I especially like the dial with the second marks, just wish the gen 2 had second marks, would make the watch a lot better looking imo. I wonder if the UDT is 42mm or 44mm?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Hearing its 42mm

Knoc


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

42mm case identical to Gen2 case with different bezel. The bezel is not as flat on top and has recessed numbers instead of embossed.

I like the UDT a lot, but I continue to get comments on my Gen1 re-issue. This past week was a record for me...I got 3 "likes" from complete strangers...a client at work, a TSA agent (female!), and a co-worker who I had just met. It's definitely not a flashy watch, but people notice the same things about it that pulled me in that direction. It's a keeper.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Snatched from the Huckberry/UDT Collab:

*Features*


42mm PVD-coated stainless steel case
Swiss-made Automatic movement
Fully luminous dial indices and hands
Domed sapphire crystal with inner anti-reflective coating
120-click uni-directional rotating "12 Hour" bezel
Screw-down crown & caseback
20mm hex-screwed lugs
Knurled bezel & crown
Built & tested in Coronado, CA
*Automatic movement* - Swiss-made Val 24 _(called "the AK-47" of automatic movements, for its reliability)_
200 meters/660 ft (Water resistant)
Case diameter: *42mm*
Case thickness: 13mm


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Knoc said:


> Snatched from the Huckberry/UDT Collab:
> 
> *Features*
> 
> ...


See the price?


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

I ordered my UDT today. Will be my first Resco. I went with the stainless steel case, blue writing on the dial and red second hand. I usually go for just black and white but thought I'd change it up a little. Seems to be just enough color with out going overboard.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

EROKS said:


> I ordered my UDT today. Will be my first Resco. I went with the stainless steel case, blue writing on the dial and red second hand. I usually go for just black and white but thought I'd change it up a little. Seems to be just enough color with out going overboard.


RWB nice
surprised at Huckberry prices


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

julywest said:


> RWB nice
> surprised at Huckberry prices


Prices for the UDT are the same as the Gen 2 Patriot


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

EROKS said:


> Prices for the UDT are the same as the Gen 2 Patriot


Not the ones on Huckberry website. 15% off over there roughly


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

I saw that but honestly I wanted to buy from Resco directly. I'm OK with paying a little more.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

EROKS said:


> I saw that but honestly I wanted to buy from Resco directly. I'm OK with paying a little more.


Hear you... bought a few there myself plus looks like only UDT is orange dial but they do have gen1 reissue with nice dial

that standard issue timepiece looks interesting


----------



## Paul Irwin (Jun 1, 2015)

Can't say enough about the Hooper. I love mine.

View attachment 7200202


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm VERY tempted by the sale that huckberry has on the Gen1, but I'd have to sell one off to fund it. I'm not sure I want to do that.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clouser said:


> I'm VERY tempted by the sale that huckberry has on the Gen1, but I'd have to sell one off to fund it. I'm not sure I want to do that.


Lol you know you need 1


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

julywest said:


> Lol you know you need 1


I've pretty much made up my mind to sell off my Kobold Seal to fund it. This would be my 3rd Gen1 in my current collection.


----------



## Paul Irwin (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clouser said:


> I've pretty much made up my mind to sell off my Kobold Seal to fund it. This would be my 3rd Gen1 in my current collection.


Think I have owned 4? I actually tried to track down my original #77 RWB to rebuy but...

I would get one but I have just depleted my watch fund.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Aaaaannnnnd, I just bought the SS Gen1 off huckberry. Now I just need to put my Kobold up for sale.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clouser said:


> Aaaaannnnnd, I just bought the SS Gen1 off huckberry. Now I just need to put my Kobold up for sale.


Darn good deal. I am still resisting. Good luck on kobold sale.

So which gen1 s do you have?


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

julywest said:


> So which gen1 s do you have?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nice the new one should fit.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

BTW Resco fb says SS Gen1 sold out except for 2 so you may have had good timing.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

5 more hours to resist ....


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Maybe this will push you over the edge

Resco UDT 003 reporting for duty


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

EROKS said:


> Maybe this will push you over the edge
> 
> Resco UDT 003 reporting for duty


Better picture than the website. Well done.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

EROKS said:


> Maybe this will push you over the edge
> 
> Resco UDT 003 reporting for duty


Looking good there and more pics!


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Does anybody own a Kaufmann. All I see is Gen Patriots and UDT. If someone has a Kaufmann please post pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

Got one on the payment plan, but that doesn't do you much good.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clark98ut said:


> Got one on the payment plan, but that doesn't do you much good.


good for you tho


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jcmaros said:


> Does anybody own a Kaufmann. All I see is Gen Patriots and UDT. If someone has a Kaufmann please post pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you checked out resco fb?


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

Going with this model except with the blue second hand. I wanted the Resco in blue as well, but was told no can do.


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

Blue like on this model...


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

For some reason I really like this model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

I actually really like that idea of a blue seconds hand. That would look sweet. Maybe even a red one or a yellow if you really wanted to get crazy. I think the yellow would be hard to see against the white dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Just ordered a Kaufmann. I am stoked. I can't wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

UDT's should be out today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clouser said:


> Aaaaannnnnd, I just bought the SS Gen1 off huckberry. Now I just need to put my Kobold up for sale.


Should've jumped. When I read resco FB that ss gen1 were down to 2 until 2017 I pulled the trigger anyway.


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

GovX is another option if you qualify. Their prices are better than what was posted on huckberry.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clark98ut said:


> GovX is another option if you qualify. Their prices are better than what was posted on huckberry.


I don't but thanks.


----------



## hawkee30 (Dec 10, 2013)

Randy - When u get it, please give us a pic! I'm a fan of govx. I qualified with my medical background. They're pretty lenient with memberships.

Here's my baby. I'll die with this strapped to my wrist I tell ya.


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

hawkee30 said:


> Randy - When u get it, please give us a pic! I'm a fan of govx. I qualified with my medical background. They're pretty lenient with memberships.


Yes they are. I'm a Commissioner on the local Emergency Service District Board and I was approved.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Just arrived today.


----------



## Paul Irwin (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks great. Congrats. Any regrets selling the Kobald?


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Paul Irwin said:


> Looks great. Congrats. Any regrets selling the Kobald?


Hell no! The Seal was just too big and heavy for me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clouser said:


> Hell no! The Seal was just too big and heavy for me.


so how do you decide which gen1 to wear?

picking up my pelagic blue in morning. may eventually send back for stealth in future


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

julywest said:


> so how do you decide which gen1 to wear?


I don't know yet, but it's a good problem to have!

Congrats on the blue dial. That one is my favorite.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clouser said:


> I don't know yet, but it's a good problem to have!
> 
> Congrats on the blue dial. That one is my favorite.


had nicole ship on the velcro figured worth trying.


----------



## Paul Irwin (Jun 1, 2015)

clouser said:


> Hell no! The Seal was just too big and heavy for me.


Interesting. It's hard to tell from the website.


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

New teaser pic from Resco...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clark98ut said:


> New teaser pic from Resco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


44mm kills it for me but look is great


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

I need to try on a watch that size. The Hooper looks small on my wrist IMO.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clark98ut said:


> I need to try on a watch that size. The Hooper looks small on my wrist IMO.


true i agree


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

clark98ut said:


> New teaser pic from Resco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hopefully this means the 44mm Patriots aren't far behind.


----------



## Paul Irwin (Jun 1, 2015)

For those of you who may not be on Facebook.








Also: a new potential desktop wallpaper!


----------



## Paul Irwin (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Picked up a Nato on the strap forum that works well with the orange Hooper.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Just got around to unpacking


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

julywest said:


> Just got around to unpacking
> 
> View attachment 7317130


Pelagic blue Patriot is high on my hit list. I had a gen 2 and traded it...life hasn't been the same since. Great looking RESCO you have there.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

julywest said:


> Just got around to unpacking
> 
> View attachment 7317130


How do you like the Velcro strap that came with it?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clouser said:


> How do you like the Velcro strap that came with it?


I don't like it . I wanted to try one but....it is 1 piece.
One end has a loop that goes on lug bar. The rest is flat with velcro on the end. The velcro hook part is too thick to thread so you mount behind lug bar past the velcro hooks. It still is tight when you pull it thru does not pull easily. To tighten i used left wrist to force watch head down on soft service then pull hard with right hand I could eventually tighten.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

drawman623 said:


> Pelagic blue Patriot is high on my hit list. I had a gen 2 and traded it...life hasn't been the same since. Great looking RESCO you have there.


I have owned 6 gen1s I think. Miss #77 which was the original RWB . The originals were brushed and my first gen1 reissue was brushed and bright on bezel edges. This one is bead blasted which goes well with the blue. I like it as it adds to the simplicity.

I think if clouser and I could put blues side by side they might be different. Will post more pics later.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

antitesis said:


> Done.
> 
> View attachment 7051737


Done as in the last one?


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

That Hooper looks sweet with that NATO. 
I Am looking for a NATO for my incoming Kaufmann. I also just ordered a strap from Aaron Bespoke. He did 3 straps fur one if the members here that had 3 RESCO's. They all looked amazing. I can't wait. ETA is Tuesday for the Kaufmann. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

I also really like that tan GMT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIREGUY7923 (Feb 29, 2016)

I am new to posting in forums. Give me a heads up if I am overstepping my bounds. A little background first.

I thought for sure that the Nixon Scout was going to be the only watch I would ever need. I liked the simplicity, the band, all of it. I bought my first one in '07 when I found the need for a watch. These are a few shots out and about at work. ( I switched to the RESCO ballistic strap for these pictures, my favorite band now )


View attachment 7320738

View attachment 7320770

View attachment 7320786


About three years ago I knew I was going to need a watch for the rest of my life. I started buying spare parts for the Nixon, while at the same time looking for the most durable watch I could find. I find that I hate digital, so that puts the G-shock and anything of that sort out of the running right there. Something simple, rugged. It's a wonder I didn't find RESCO sooner. I first started following and researching RESCO in late 2014. I love everything about them. Small company, american, simple and tough. I put myself on a payment plan middle of '15 and with one of my bonuses from work was able to purchase this beauty. The GEN1 Blackfrog.

View attachment 7321106


This is the most expensive watch I have ever owned, in fact this is the second watch I have ever owned, and it is way more that I could have asked for. During all my research I second guessed myself a lot ( it is a lot of money to spend ). Do I go with GEN1 or GEN2? Is the dome of the crystal too much? Is the subtle lume too subtle? Nicole over at RESCO is wonderful and treated me way better than I deserved. She took the time to answer all my questions and was very polite through the whole process. There is no one else as helpful as she is ( besides maybe her assistant Kristen ).

I got the GEN1 Blackfrog because (1) I love the blacked out look, (2) the lume is more subtle, diverting the focus more to the hands, and (3) the bezel design is less cluttered than the GEN2. I have only been rocking this timepiece for 4 days now and I cannot believe how I ever survived without it.

I know that having an expensive watch such as a RESCO will require me to be a little more careful than I have in the past. However, I determined long before I started making payments that a watch should enhance my life, not restrict it. With the RESCO, I believe I will be able to have this timepiece as my daily watch. Being my trusty sidekick through all the tire busting that the future holds ( I forgot to mention I am in the tire business ).

I have already started working on documenting the abuse that I put this watch through. I want to do something similar to one of the other threads I found "How much punishment can an automatic take?" Both of his 2015 and 2016 threads. I have really enjoyed this thread and hope to see a lot more pictures of your RESCOs. My pictures will be coming soon. Thanks.

View attachment 7321426

Trying to get a good lume shot in the rain.
View attachment 7321442

A particularly abusive forklift flat.
View attachment 7321450

A little dusty after fixing that flat.
View attachment 7321466

Time to unload the freight of the week.
View attachment 7321474

I liked this shot because if you look close enough you can see the trident second hand playing peek-a-boo in the domed crystal.


----------



## TIREGUY7923 (Feb 29, 2016)

Ok. I don't know how to actually show the pictures. Could someone help me out here? I hate how it shows "Attachment such-and-such".


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

julywest said:


> I don't like it . I wanted to try one but....it is 1 piece.
> One end has a loop that goes on lug bar. The rest is flat with velcro on the end. The velcro hook part is too thick to thread so you mount behind lug bar past the velcro hooks. It still is tight when you pull it thru does not pull easily. To tighten i used left wrist to force watch head down on soft service then pull hard with right hand I could eventually tighten.


That's too bad. I was thinking about buying one.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clouser said:


> That's too bad. I was thinking about buying one.


I'm going to play with it some more. I'm thinking the issue is the thickness. If the part that needs to be pulled thru the lugbar to wrap was thinner it might not be an issue. So if I can "iron" down the amount needed then I think could be easy. I like the design just the execution seems off. Let you know.

Update: OK I figured out a method to make it work. Going to be hard to explain but...
The tongue which has the velcro barbs/"male" I call it, you leave alone. That part of the tongue you remove the lugbar place it behind lugbar. The part of the strap below that tongue has the "female" part of the velcro which is causing the thickness that makes it hard to pull thru. So take a sharp pair of scissors (knife might cut thru) and work you way under there. It's glued down in middle and stitched on the sides. Cut out length of middle female velcro to fit your wrist. measure many times to be sure and cut just inside the side stitching on both sides so no unraveling.
Then it is thin enough to pull on.







Mounted.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

TIREGUY7923 said:


> Ok. I don't know how to actually show the pictures. Could someone help me out here? I hate how it shows "Attachment such-and-such".


Congrats on your Blackfrog. You are well within bounds ... Based on my past abuse of RESCOs, I don't think you have to baby it much. Of course with the right drop/slam etc any auto can be damaged. Some things I did in the past which did not hurt but I don't do anymore is chop wood with an ax. I have read that hitting a golf ball can be punishing. Tire business could be rough I would guess if using certain tools.

Pictures: well lately if I upload a photo direct from phone, the attachments sometimes work and sometimes don't. So you could retry if that's what you are doing.
Another method is to put pictures in photobucket and then you can add as a link which always seems to work.


----------



## Paul Irwin (Jun 1, 2015)

TIREGUY7923 said:


> Ok. I don't know how to actually show the pictures. Could someone help me out here? I hate how it shows "Attachment such-and-such".


When you want to post pictures, click 'go advanced' and load them there from your computer. It will post properly.


----------



## TIREGUY7923 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for the help. Let's see if this works.

The Nixon Scout with my RESCO ballistic strap.






















The AWESOME GEN1 Blackfrog.








Trying to get a good lume shot in the rain.









A particularly abusive forklift flat.









A little dusty after fixing said flat.









Time to unload the freight of the week.









I liked this shot because if you look close enough you can see the trident second hand playing peek-a-boo in the domed crystal.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Great pics and they do show up.


----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

These are awesome! Had not heard of the name before. ...must...not. ..spend. ...money

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

jcmaros said:


> That Hooper looks sweet with that NATO.
> I Am looking for a NATO for my incoming Kaufmann. I also just ordered a strap from Aaron Bespoke. He did 3 straps fur one if the members here that had 3 RESCO's. They all looked amazing. I can't wait. ETA is Tuesday for the Kaufmann.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had 3 custom straps done by Aaron Pimental (Combat Straps) for my RESCOs. A bullfrog and 2 stingray. Probably a coincidence. The right strap can really elevate a watch.

Looking forward to your Kauffman pics


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah I saw yours and they looked amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Going thru the strap drawer.. kinda like this one


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

So...I'm back on the market for a Resco. Looking for a Stainless Manus but they're sold out of the stainless until this summer. Thinking of buying a DLC grey dial with a stainless 12 hour bezel. Thoughts?

Or...if anyone has one just like the one below that is pretty mint...let me know!

I love the looks of antesis' Patriot with the Manus bezel. I need a date window. That watch with a date window is my ideal watch!!

Thanks,
Ty

(Not mine)


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> So...I'm back on the market for a Resco. Looking for a Stainless Manus but they're sold out of the stainless until this summer. Thinking of buying a DLC grey dial with a stainless 12 hour bezel. Thoughts?
> 
> Or...if anyone has one just like the one below that is pretty mint...let me know!
> 
> ...


Hold on ... antieses sic mod has a Gen1 dial because he wanted it if i remember. that is a gen2 case with a gen1 dial and a manus bezel if I remember right. Will look back but that means you could get a gen2 with date unless you need the seconds ticks.
hmm i bet a UDT dial would fit too?

update: I looked back and "Custom RESCO.... Just arrived, Gen 2 Stainless with a Gen 1 dial and hands and a Manus bezel."


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

julywest said:


> Hold on ... antieses sic mod has a Gen1 dial because he wanted it if i remember. that is a gen2 case with a gen1 dial and a manus bezel if I remember right. Will look back but that means you could get a gen2 with date unless you need the seconds ticks.
> hmm i bet a UDT dial would fit too?
> 
> update: I looked back and "Custom RESCO.... Just arrived, Gen 2 Stainless with a Gen 1 dial and hands and a Manus bezel."


You are correct. That is a Gen2 case with Gen1 dial and Manus bezel.

I'm waiting on the UDT pics to be posted on their site to see all of the options. I do prefer a dial with the seconds track.

I think the UDT is a Gen2 case with a different finish. I love the Gen1 Patriot dial. I guess I am insatiable when it comes to watches. Lol!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> You are correct. That is a Gen2 case with Gen1 dial and Manus bezel.
> 
> I'm waiting on the UDT pics to be posted on their site to see all of the options. I do prefer a dial with the seconds track.
> 
> I think the UDT is a Gen2 case with a different finish. I love the Gen1 Patriot dial. I guess I am insatiable when it comes to watches. Lol!


same here but I am trying to quit


----------



## Paul Irwin (Jun 1, 2015)

RESCO UDTs are now available to purchase. Please post pics when you receive yours!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Paul Irwin said:


> RESCO UDTs are now available to purchase. Please post pics when you receive yours!


Looks like a gen2 with different dial and slightly modified bezel.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

julywest said:


> Looks like a gen2 with different dial and slightly modified bezel.


Same case as the Gen2. I like it...just wish it said Patriot on it!

So my patience won and I ordered a custom Manus! Since I ideally wanted a stainless grey dial but they're sold out, and I do like the stealthiness of the DLC, I figured I'd get the best of both worlds! Ordered a DLC Gray dial with a Stainless 12-hour bezel. Can't wait!

FYI... For those of you wanting a Manus..they have less than 3 left!!!

Here is a terrible photoshop attempt.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> Same case as the Gen2. I like it...just wish it said Patriot on it!
> 
> So my patience won and I ordered a custom Manus! Since I ideally wanted a stainless grey dial but they're sold out, and I do like the stealthiness of the DLC, I figured I'd get the best of both worlds! Ordered a DLC Gray dial with a Stainless 12-hour bezel. Can't wait!
> 
> Here is a terrible photoshop attempt.


that's gonna look pretty darn sharp!
Course that's not a 12 Hour bezel.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

julywest said:


> that's gonna look pretty darn sharp!
> Course that's not a 12 Hour bezel.


Of course. I couldn't find one that would fit on this pic and I didn't have a ton of time to make one work.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> Of course. I couldn't find one that would fit on this pic and I didn't have a ton of time to make one work.


Excuses....do you work or some excuse?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Them resco udt's are pretty tempting.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

julywest said:


> Excuses....do you work or some excuse?


I'll be sure to post pics when I get it! The real thing is better than any Photoshopping I could do!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Preliminary pic from Kristen at Resco. Should be here by end of the week!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> Preliminary pic from Kristen at Resco. Should be here by end of the week!!


I think you have a winner there.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks! Getting it on the Buffalo Leather strap. I recently got into making my own leather straps and can't wait to make a custom one for it!!


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Got my Kaufmann today. It is really nice. I didn't realize how grey the dial is but I love it. It's very unique. Very simple and basic. The two pic are with a Bas and Lokes black leather strap and the other is a blue NATO. One thing that I noticed is that there is not a lot of wiggle room between the lug bar and the case. I tried to fit a 1.5mm NATO in there and it was a struggle the 1 mm no problem. Is this the same with the Patriots.

The watch itself is very solid. Fits well on my 8" wrist. I am glad I got this instead of the 42mm. The bezel turns nicely. Not loose at all.

Overall I am very stoked on the watch. I have a grey alligator strap coming from combat straps. I am sure that will add to the watch greatly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

jcmaros said:


> I tried to fit a 1.5mm NATO in there and it was a struggle the 1 mm no problem. Is this the same with the Patriots.


Very, very nice!

Trying to fit a thicker Zulu or Nato is a pain with the Gen1 Patriot. The Gen2s have more space between the lug bars and case.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Kauffmann looks good. Nice color combinations.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Hwkaholic said:


> Preliminary pic from Kristen at Resco. Should be here by end of the week!!


Very nice! Wish I had known this option was available.

I got a grey PVD Manus last month and love it so far. So much so that when the stainless versions come back again, I'm planning to get a stainless pelagic blue Manus.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

thejollywatcher said:


> Very nice! Wish I had known this option was available.
> 
> I got a grey PVD Manus last month and love it so far. So much so that when the stainless versions come back again, I'm planning to get a stainless pelagic blue Manus.


You can ship back and have them change for a small fee.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

thejollywatcher said:


> Very nice! Wish I had known this option was available.
> 
> I got a grey PVD Manus last month and love it so far. So much so that when the stainless versions come back again, I'm planning to get a stainless pelagic blue Manus.


They will just charge you cost of the bezel which is $103 for the bezel plus $25 shipping back.


----------



## TIREGUY7923 (Feb 29, 2016)

I have a question for any UDT owners out there. Are the baton (stick) markers on the bezel painted? Let me explain.

I really like the design of the UDT, best of both worlds of the Patriot series. Plain design like the GEN1, indexing markers like the GEN2. Awesome. However, as of now, they only come with the black markers on the stainless bezels and the grey markers on the DLC models. I REALLY dislike the colored markers and would prefer no color at all like my GEN1 Blackfrog. Does it look as though they "painted" in the markers AFTER the DLC coating? Or are the markers stuck that way and there is no way to change them, unless I pay a ton of money for a completely custom bezel? 

I bothered Nicole over at RESCO about it, but since it is a brand new watch and they are REALLY busy I told her not to worry about it. Now I am turning to you and posing the question because I cannot wait to get my next RESCO. Already putting money away for it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Paul Irwin (Jun 1, 2015)

They don't look painted to me. They look like they are either PVD or Stainless, in contrast to the primary bezel option.


----------



## Paul Irwin (Jun 1, 2015)

They don't appear raised in comparison to the PVD here, leading me to believe they are 'bare.'


----------



## Paul Irwin (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## TIREGUY7923 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yeah I see what you are saying now. Thanks for the response. It could be that they are milling out the baton markers AFTER the DLC coat, then laying down a protective sealer or something. It almost looks as though the batons have a little bit of a "shine" to them, that is what was leading me down the line of thought saying that they are painted. 

Yep. Better just buy one, then I'll know.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I would say that they're definitely painted. They're Facebook and Instagram pages have videos of them up close. You can see as the watch turns that there is a sheen or gloss to the markers on the bezel. 

I don't think that they'd charge you a bunch of money to have one without the paint or to have one custom.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> I would say that they're definitely painted. They're Facebook and Instagram pages have videos of them up close. You can see as the watch turns that there is a sheen or gloss to the markers on the bezel.
> 
> I don't think that they'd charge you a bunch of money to have one without the paint or to have one custom.


Or tell you how to remove yourself.


----------



## Paul Irwin (Jun 1, 2015)

As much as you may not want to bug them, it seems that a call to RESCO would be in order if it is that important to you. Only they will know for sure and be able to give you the most accurate options going forward.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Just arrived! My Custom Manus. It's much nicer that I expected it to be. Best of both worlds with the stainless bezel and DLC case. Glad to be a Resco Loyal again!! Since my last Resco (Gen2 Patriot) and having a military background, I've searched for the perfect military themed watch that's a keeper and haven't found it. Perhaps until now!!

I've tried a Sinn U1T (sold it) Sinn 104 (loved this one, sold it to fund an Omega SMPc), Sinn 103 (gone), Kobold Soarway (gone), Omega SMPc (not a military watch, but it's gone), Suunto Core (gone), Rangeman (gone), Gavox Squadron (gone), Smith and Bradley Sans 13 (gone)...There are several things I didn't like about each of these that I are probably just nitpicks. I'm probably even missing some from this list. My point is, Resco makes the finest Military themed watches...period. Best build quality. Best customer service! Their prices may be higher than some people think they should be, but they make an American built watch that is second to none in quality IMO. I hope they make an automatic chrono in the future. I'm not opposed to the Quartz, actually sometimes prefer it, but there's something outstanding in an auto chrono.

I ordered a stainless lugbar set that will be going on next week. Stupid me only bought one. Also got a couple NATOs. I'm a strap junkie and own at least 50 NATO straps, and Resco has the best ones. Perfect length and materials!

Enough blabbing...here's the pics!!!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Hwkaholic said:


> Just arrived! My Custom Manus. It's much nicer that I expected it to be. Best of both worlds with the stainless bezel and DLC case....]


Big congrats! Definitely a unique look!!

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> Just arrived! My Custom Manus. It's much nicer that I expected it to be. Best of both worlds with the stainless bezel and DLC case. Glad to be a Resco Loyal again!! Since my last Resco (Gen2 Patriot) and having a military background, I've searched for the perfect military themed watch that's a keeper and haven't found it. Perhaps until now!!
> 
> I've tried a Sinn U1T (sold it) Sinn 104 (loved this one, sold it to fund an Omega SMPc), Sinn 103 (gone), Kobold Soarway (gone), Omega SMPc (not a military watch, but it's gone), Suunto Core (gone), Rangeman (gone), Gavox Squadron (gone), Smith and Bradley Sans 13 (gone)...There are several things I didn't like about each of these that I are probably just nitpicks. I'm probably even missing some from this list. My point is, Resco makes the finest Military themed watches...period. Best build quality. Best customer service! Their prices may be higher than some people think they should be, but they make an American built watch that is second to none in quality IMO. I hope they make an automatic chrono in the future. I'm not opposed to the Quartz, actually sometimes prefer it, but there's something outstanding in an auto chrono.
> 
> ...


Nicely done. It turned out great. A few weeks ago, I thought about flipping my Manus. In the end, I just couldn't part with It. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I've enjoyed mine.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Scott6739 said:


> Nicely done. It turned out great. A few weeks ago, I thought about flipping my Manus. In the end, I just couldn't part with It. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I've enjoyed mine.
> 
> Cheers!
> Scott


You'd regret it!! Of all of the watches I've sold in the past I miss my Gen2 and Sinn 104 the most.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Looks great, very unique!


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

My Manus strap collection. I'm really glad I didn't sell it.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Scott6739 said:


> My Manus strap collection. I'm really glad I didn't sell it.
> 
> Cheers!
> Scott


How does it wear on that 2 piece nylon strap at the bottom?


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

julywest said:


> How does it wear on that 2 piece nylon strap at the bottom?


There's too much of a gap between the watch and the strap for me. If you want it, I'll send it to you. It's the only one in the bunch I never wear. PM me if you want it and it's yours.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Scott6739 said:


> There's too much of a gap between the watch and the strap for me. If you want it, I'll send it to you. It's the only one in the bunch I never wear. PM me if you want it and it's yours.
> 
> Cheers!
> Scott


Cool!!! Go Cubs!!

Those leather straps look awesome!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Scott6739 said:


> There's too much of a gap between the watch and the strap for me. If you want it, I'll send it to you. It's the only one in the bunch I never wear. PM me if you want it and it's yours.
> 
> Cheers!
> Scott


Sure I would like to try with this new Gen1. PM me your paypal address so I can send you enough to cover mailing 

update: Thanks Scott.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm a Cubbie for life! This will be our year...... or I could be disappointed once again, which I'm used to. LOL


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

4to1 odds to win it!! It'll be great for baseball to see them win it!


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Seeing some great looking Manus chronos. Scott- love that DLC gray. Hawkaholic...that two tone is a monster! I hope I can jump in with my latest. Another two tone; currently my daily goto.


----------



## WatchMeWork (Aug 30, 2015)

Incoming pics of my customer Gen1/Gen2 Hybrid as soon as I get off work! Loving it!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Jaytaras:
Resco. Where you been all my life?

Great lookin watch Jay.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

arogle1stus said:


> Jaytaras:
> Resco. Where you been all my life?
> 
> Great lookin watch Jay.
> ...


Interesting post. have you heard from Jay lately?


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

drawman623 said:


> Seeing some great looking Manus chronos. Scott- love that DLC gray. Hawkaholic...that two tone is a monster! I hope I can jump in with my latest. Another two tone; currently my daily goto.


Looks awesome! Goes great with the Bond NATO.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## cinealta (Dec 20, 2013)

Keep 'em coming. Let's see more.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

FYI...for all of you govx members. Www.govx.com has 17% off everything today only!!!


----------



## racerx454 (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd buy it. I hope they make something like this someday (I'd be cool with 42mm).



Hwkaholic said:


> Pardon me if this is a repeat or has already been discussed.
> 
> Apparently the forthcoming Kauffman is going to be a 1000m watch with a sandwich dial, 44mm, 22mm lugs, seconds track and a date! Pretty much checking all of the boxes for my typical dive watch! I was using my googlefu and came across these. Though these photos were from a blog post in 2011, it looks similar to what is rumored to be on the Kauffman.
> 
> Thoughts??


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

Hey guys!

What is everyone's opinion on Rescos Manus? Which model do you think is their best seller and best looking? I like the look of the SS Manus with the black/blue dial.....


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

saltlife2182 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> What is everyone's opinion on Rescos Manus? Which model do you think is their best seller and best looking? I like the look of the SS Manus with the black/blue dial.....


I wanted a SS Manus blue dial bad but couldn't wait till they're available later this year so I bought a PVD grey dial last month to tide me over! ;-)

No regrets at all! I absolutely love the black/grey dial combo b-) :-!

I still plan on getting a SS blue dial tho....:-d


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

saltlife2182 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> What is everyone's opinion on Rescos Manus? Which model do you think is their best seller and best looking? I like the look of the SS Manus with the black/blue dial.....


There is one for sale on eBay right now. (SS Black/Blue). Price is too high IMO for a used one, albeit gently used.

SS Manus is sold out until later this year.

Here's my favorite Manus...I'm a little biased tho.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

mbessinger12 said:


> I actually just ordered one their last remaining Manus chronos. I actually ordered one with the black/blue dial but felt it wasn't me. This time I went with the grey dial and think it really is what I'm looking for. Pretty excited to get it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I got the fifth to last one a couple weeks ago. I know they were down to less than 5 DLCs and no SSs left. I'll probably get a stainless one when they are re-released later this year.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> I think I got the fifth to last one a couple weeks ago. I know they were down to less than 5 DLCs and no SSs left. I'll probably get a stainless one when they are re-released later this year.[/]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm a little perplexed at the lack of love for the Kauffman - i think it is an awesome design and unique in the dive world. If it wasn't 44mm I'd be all over it. It's not so much the diameter that worries me, it's the lug-to-lug distance, not sure I could pull that off.


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

I have had my Kaufmann for about a week now and I love it. It's not as big as it seems. But I have an 8' wrist. It's a great design and feels great on the wrist. I think it gets left out of the live because for some it os too plain not flashy, no colour etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Any chance you could post of pic of the Kauffman next to a well-known watch for size reference? I have 6.75" wrists so it could go either way for me...



jcmaros said:


> I have had my Kaufmann for about a week now and I love it. It's not as big as it seems. But I have an 8' wrist. It's a great design and feels great on the wrist. I think it gets left out of the live because for some it os too plain not flashy, no colour etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Ascetically I prefer the Kaufman but I stay away from 44 mm cases due to 7 inch wrist size


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

EROKS said:


> Ascetically I prefer the Kaufman but I stay away from 44 mm cases due to 7 inch wrist size


Resco hasn't really catered to people that have a wrist smaller than 7.25". No offense to the brand, as they're easily one of my favorites but their bracelets don't fit anyone smaller than 7.25" and their leather straps don't fit anyone smaller than 7".

That said, I think their NATOs are easily one of the better NATOs that I've ever owned!


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

I spoke with Nicole a few weeks ago regarding their SS bracelet and she stated that they have had a lot of customers ask for smaller fitting straps/bracelets so according to her they are releasing the SS bracelet in a smaller fitting size to accommodate individuals with smaller wrist sizes. She said be on the look out for it this summer/fall.

I prefer a bracelet myself, so I'm stoked that they are releasing a smaller size as my wrist is 6 3/4".


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^thats great news! I only foresee great things to come from Resco!!


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

I do too, but I'm still trying to figure out why the price is so high for their watches. Anyones thoughts?


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

Doug507 said:


> Any chance you could post of pic of the Kauffman next to a well-known watch for size reference? I have 6.75" wrists so it could go either way for me...


Here's a couple for you...Kauffman (44mm) and my Patriot (42mm). My wrist is 6.5".


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

View attachment 7510730
View attachment 7510738


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

saltlife2182 said:


> I do too, but I'm still trying to figure out why the price is so high for their watches. Anyones thoughts?


American assembled. Superior quality, superior customer service and durability. I've owned Omega, Rolex and other high end watches and feel Resco's build is superior. I know that sounds crazy, but it's true. Their bezels are better. Fit and finish is better. Though Resco doesn't use high end movements, their build quality is second to none IMO.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

c7y said:


> View attachment 7510730
> View attachment 7510738


Pictures no worky


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Here is my Kaufmann next to a Seiko SKX0007.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

jcmaros said:


> Here is my Kaufmann next to a Seiko SKX0007.
> 
> View attachment 7512042
> 
> ...


Really like that blue strap with that one!


----------



## WatchMeWork (Aug 30, 2015)

Finally, just got back from some business. Here's my Gen2/1 Hybrid. Some visual cues taken from some guys with good taste here, but looks to be original! Loving it so far, very wearable on multiple strap options.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

WatchMeWork said:


> Finally, just got back from some business. Here's my Gen2/1 Hybrid. Some visual cues taken from some guys with good taste here, but looks to be original! Loving it so far, very wearable on multiple strap options.


Nicely done. It's a beauty!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

WatchMeWork said:


> Finally, just got back from some business. Here's my Gen2/1 Hybrid. Some visual cues taken from some guys with good taste here, but looks to be original! Loving it so far, very wearable on multiple strap options.


One of the last Patriots until next year!! I almost ordered one last week. I called the shop on Thursday and Kristen said there was only 1 left in stainless! 

What do you think of the buffalo strap?? I love mine! Much softer and wearable than I thought it would be.


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thank you for posting this. I am now confident my small wrists and I cannot pull the Kauffman off.



jcmaros said:


> Here is my Kaufmann next to a Seiko SKX0007.
> 
> View attachment 7512042
> 
> ...


----------



## WatchMeWork (Aug 30, 2015)

Hwkaholic,

I wore it with a NATO for awhile and then switched to the buffalo. It takes some breaking in, but not as much as that black 'ballistic' strap that I also purchased with the watch. That thing needs some time to mold to the wrist, and maybe it's just me, but it looks a little too thin for the watch. Just my opinion. I'm currently looking at doing something crazy from Aaron at Combat-Straps. Can't decide to go with a rugged look, or something more patriotic. We'll see!


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

My strap from Aaron just arrived. I will put it on my Kaufmann and post pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Happy with my Combat Straps. 

WatchMeWork- enjoy the process. If you remain torn between themes consider that Aaron can write inside the strap. That adds options. Great looking Patriot.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

WatchMeWork said:


> Hwkaholic,
> 
> I wore it with a NATO for awhile and then switched to the buffalo. It takes some breaking in, but not as much as that black 'ballistic' strap that I also purchased with the watch. That thing needs some time to mold to the wrist, and maybe it's just me, but it looks a little too thin for the watch. Just my opinion. I'm currently looking at doing something crazy from Aaron at Combat-Straps. Can't decide to go with a rugged look, or something more patriotic. We'll see!


I rolled mine for about 2-4 minutes and it worked in perfectly. I agree it was a bit rigid out of the box, but rolling the leather worked perfectly.

I recently got into making leather straps. Nothing on large scale mostly just for myself. I prefer a simple minimalist leather strap. Once I find some time, I'll be making one for my Manus. I'll be sure to share pics when it's done.


----------



## WatchMeWork (Aug 30, 2015)

I've been wanting to get something from Aaron made for my Sinn U1 for some time now. I think I have that design narrowed down, so I'll be putting some thoughts down for my Patriot as well. Aaron does some terrific work, I'm upset with myself that I didn't order sooner!


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Pictures no worky


Crap. I'll try again.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Hard to take this one off at night. I can't stop looking at it! We have a total bromance going on! I put a set of Stainless lug bars in it to add to the contrast of the stainless bezel on DLC case.

Resco's NATOs are the best!!! I have bought NATOs from anyone and everyone and probably own upwards to 50-60 NATOs. My two favorites are the Resco NATOs and CheapestNATOStraps.com's extra long NATOs.

Update: since I stated my favorites, I thought it would be fair to state my least favorite and worst NATOs on the planet. That award goes to Wrist Candy Watch Club!! Super thin and soft. Ordered one red and one black one. I wore them each for a day and they stretched so much and started falling apart that I just threw them in the garbage. Their site stated it was 11", the two I got were just over 10.25". Too short for me!! I would not recommend their NATOs.


----------



## WatchMeWork (Aug 30, 2015)

I think I'm going to give the Resco Velcro strap a try, I like the way they look on the new UDT on their site. 

Agreed though, I have a larger wrist and the 10.25'' straps don't give me much to roll over. 

Nice Kaufmann!!!


----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if the steel bracelet for the manus taper down at the buckle or does it stay 20mm


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

chadcs8972 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the steel bracelet for the manus taper down at the buckle or does it stay 20mm


I've not owned one, but it definitely looks like it tapers.

This from Resco's website. 









This from the web.


----------



## TIREGUY7923 (Feb 29, 2016)

Here is a few more pictures of my GEN1 Blackfrog. 









































I've only had it a month. Couldn't imagine life without it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

TIREGUY7923 said:


> Here is a few more pictures of my GEN1 Blackfrog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your son looks a little older than a month old.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> Your son looks a little older than a month old.


and not impressed with the RESCO


----------



## TIREGUY7923 (Feb 29, 2016)

julywest said:


> and not impressed with the RESCO


Little guy just doesn't understand. Maybe one day. Until then, nothing interrupts play time. And that includes dad trying to take a picture of his awesome watch.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

TIREGUY7923 said:


> Here is a few more pictures of my GEN1 Blackfrog.
> 
> I've only had it a month. Couldn't imagine life without it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've always liked this model. May I ask where/how you found it?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

hidden by leaves said:


> I've always liked this model. May I ask where/how you found it?


http://rescoinstruments.com/products/blackfrog-gen1


----------



## TIREGUY7923 (Feb 29, 2016)

hidden by leaves said:


> I've always liked this model. May I ask where/how you found it?


Yep. Straight from the source. I looked around thinking that I would snatch one up if it ever came on eBay or somewhere else. Don't know why I ever thought that I should buy a RESCO from anyone else but RESCO. Yeah, the price is what some consider high. However, the quality is there. The style is there. You couldn't ask for a better watch IMO. And I want to make sure that my money goes directly to those who produced that quality.

I really like how the GEN1 is built with the bezel notches, the blacked out numbers and the domed crystal. The "subdued" look helps me to focus on the hands when I quickly glance at the time throughout the day. And the date function really helps with the paperwork I do. The whole watch emanates simplicity and strength, which is a huge plus for the work I do.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks. For some reason I thought the original gen 1 black frogs were long sold out and unavailable... Hadn't looked at the site in a while.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

hidden by leaves said:


> Thanks. For some reason I thought the original gen 1 black frogs were long sold out and unavailable... Hadn't looked at the site in a while.


The gen 2 versions sold. I'm a gen 1 fanatic so this new variant of the black frog is about as good as it gets. For me, a target of opportunity. Tireguy7923, I like your choice.


----------



## TIREGUY7923 (Feb 29, 2016)

hidden by leaves said:


> Thanks. For some reason I thought the original gen 1 black frogs were long sold out and unavailable... Hadn't looked at the site in a while.


I grudgingly got back into Facebook for the sole purpose of keeping up with the latest from RESCO. They are pretty good at letting their Facebook crowd know what is available above and beyond their website.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

TIREGUY7923 said:


> I grudgingly got back into Facebook for the sole purpose of keeping up with the latest from RESCO. They are pretty good at letting their Facebook crowd know what is available above and beyond their website.


Agreed. I made the move to facebook for this reason as well.


----------



## nirvana996 (Dec 4, 2007)

Great looking watches.
On my list.

Andy
Ontario, Canada


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Just finished up my first custom Horween Chromexcel for my custom Manus! Loving it!!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Loving my Manus!! I know it's a Quartz but running 3 weeks and +0.3 seconds!!


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

A new Gen 1 joins the family. Love that pelagic dial.


----------



## c7y (Jun 2, 2015)

That's a great lineup drawman!


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

c7y said:


> That's a great lineup drawman!


I bought 1 from HQ and thanks to other members acquired the other two.

Here is a GMT shot


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

The tide bezel is my 1st choice. Very nice


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

mb8780 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see you have this up for trade! Good luck!!


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks!!! I really love it just more of a stainless but having said that I have to problem keeping this baby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

mb8780 said:


> Thanks!!! I really love it just more of a stainless but having said that I have to problem keeping this baby
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How easy/difficult is it to change the bezel on it?? And how did you do it?


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Super easy. Quick razor blade with a little scotch tape to cover the super sharp tip. 20 sec job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

mb8780 said:


> Super easy. Quick razor blade with a little scotch tape to cover the super sharp tip. 20 sec job
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So when you say it's easy - you put the razor blade tape over it in between the case and bezel and just apply pressure up? Just want to make sure I don't notch the job when I try it. Also, did you just use a standard rectangular razor blade from a home improvement store?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

antitesis said:


> View attachment 8097890


What a beauty!! If only the Gen1 had a date window. Would be the perfect watch for me!!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

patriot on a saturday morning:


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Stock Resco leather 









Made my first homemade NATO out of some Horween Horse hide. Super soft and supple.










And another couple out of Horween Chromexcel


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

David Woo said:


> patriot on a saturday morning:


They don't get any better than this.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Made my first homemade NATO out of some Horween Horse hide. Super soft and supple.


Excellent fold Sir! Very clean NATO


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Here's a whisky shot (two actually) with my Bullfrog that has somehow found its way to being my daily wear. Thought I would sample some Japanese.
RESCO


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^ love the strap. Where's it from?


----------



## WatchMeWork (Aug 30, 2015)

I wonder if anyone has put the black gen2 patriot bezel on the stainless case. I have the gen2 bezel in stainless, might give that a shot to see if I like it. 

Decisions, decisions....

I was in AZ at Arizona Fine Time and got into a chat about Resco with the sales guy. Super cool and he thought the Resco was a solid piece.


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

Liking this khaki strap on my Hooper...


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Hwkaholic

The band is from Combat Straps
Aaron Pimental
Orange amphibian,

When you're ready to sell one of your bands, I'll be your first customer.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

drawman623 said:


> Hwkaholic
> 
> The band is from Combat Straps
> Aaron Pimental
> ...


Not sure if I'll ever get into selling them. Just don't have the time. I've made a few for friends and they're already asking for more! Lol! I'll post more pics of some of the two piece straps I've made.

Here's a black with white thread two piece I made.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Made a couple more straps yesterday.


----------



## Vance83 (Sep 12, 2015)

I just put a new Resco Velcro strap on my Manus, what do you think?


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Vance83 said:


> I just put a new Resco Velcro strap on my Manus, what do you think?


Looks good! I've never tried a Velcro strap on my Resco, but I do like the look of it.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Vance83 (Sep 12, 2015)

Scott6739 said:


> Vance83 said:
> 
> 
> > I just put a new Resco Velcro strap on my Manus, what do you think?
> ...


Thanks Scott... It wears great on the Velcro strap.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Has anyone removed a Resco bezel themselves? Wanted to know if it could be done myself or if I had to send it to resco to have them do it so I don't mess anything up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vance83 (Sep 12, 2015)

I dropped my Manus on the floor and the bezel came off. I was able to just snap it back on, so I would say it is possible.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

mbessinger12 said:


> Has anyone removed a Resco bezel themselves? Wanted to know if it could be done myself or if I had to send it to resco to have them do it so I don't mess anything up


If you have a the original Gen 1 Patriot case (not the newest version), don't even think about trying to get the bezel off. I took mine off to replace the click spring. It took me a full 45 minutes, and I really did a number to the metal where the case mates with the bezel.

I've heard the bezels on the newer version Gen 1 and the Gen 2 are easier to take off, though.


----------



## robbf213 (Apr 24, 2010)

I want one so bad, if I could sell my U1 first. Love Resco


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Resco Generation II Patriot to start the week.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Celebrating a new Kauffman


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

I hope you enjoy it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Resco Manus back in stock!! Get some!!!

Also, is Resco no longer offering the VAL movement? Seems all of the automatics are only coming in the ETA??


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm waiting for the 12 hr bezel to be available again before I get the Manus pelagic blue ss. 

I asked Kristen about it and she said maybe later in the year. 


Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

thejollywatcher said:


> I'm waiting for the 12 hr bezel to be available again before I get the Manus pelagic blue ss.
> 
> I asked Kristen about it and she said maybe later in the year.
> 
> Sent from The Talk of Tapa


I was about to write the same email and get a stainless one. I guess I'll just have to be patient.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Resco Manus back in stock!! Get some!!!
> 
> Also, is Resco no longer offering the VAL movement? Seems all of the automatics are only coming in the ETA??


I like this picture. Above the watch is grass, road and sky. Below it is out of focus but resembles ocean water as if the wearer were making a jump. Downtown and downrange in one shot.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

For those of you who haven't been around as long as some of us:
I recently changed my user name to betterthere from julywest. I noticed that the originator of this thread has changed his user name to Venatorwatch. Take a look at the first post.


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

I finally pulled the trigger and have a UDT incoming. I've wanted a Resco for years. 

What do you guys feel more comfortable with for strap options? NATO, or 2-piece nylon, canvas or rubber?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Piloto said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and have a UDT incoming. I've wanted a Resco for years.
> 
> What do you guys feel more comfortable with for strap options? NATO, or 2-piece nylon, canvas or rubber?


I've used all of straps you mentioned. RESCOs really are designed for NATOs but others work. I often wore mine on Kobold canvas straps.

Congrats!


----------



## Nachricter (Aug 18, 2016)

I've been saving my pennies for a Resco for a year or so, and the time has finally come to pull the trigger. I think I'm going to buy directly from HQ and support them and the awesome products they've produced for us.

Great looking time pieces everyone! You all have helped narrow down my preferences quite a bit!

Currently I'm torn between the subdued Patriot Gen 1 PVD, the Blackfrog UDT, and the Blackfrog gen1.

-Whats the consensus on PVD vs DLC?
-Bezel preference (I like the simplistic gen 1, but the gen 2 would allow easier timing)
-Is it worth waiting for the gen 2's to be resupplied sometime in 2016?

There's so many options, any suggestions or advice on which to pick would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nachricter said:


> I've been saving my pennies for a Resco for a year or so, and the time has finally come to pull the trigger. I think I'm going to buy directly from HQ and support them and the awesome products they've produced for us.
> 
> Great looking time pieces everyone! You all have helped narrow down my preferences quite a bit!
> 
> ...


I owned a couple of their pvd versions and never had a problem with the finish. 
Gen 2s wear a little lower than gen1 but of course gen1 a classic.
I have lost track of which bezel can be substituted on which case. I think manus bezels fit on gen2 cases. If you like the no date dial of gen1 I think that fits on gen2 case.
Several pages back antithesis posted a picture of his mod and it was one of the best looking rescos imo. 
Contact nicole if you want to try a variation on stock models.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Personally, if you're concerned about time keeping, I would forgo the Gen2 as it doesn't have a seconds track. If having the date is a big deal and you don't mind a Quartz, I say go for the Manus. If you want the best of an automatic, seconds track, date and time keeping, I'd suggest the UDT. I believe the UDT is the same case as the Gen2 and could support one of the Manus bezels. 

I have a DLC Manus with a stainless 12-hour bezel. One of my favorite watches!!


----------



## Nachricter (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks for your inputs. 

Despite all of the options and questions floating around in my head, I decided to go with the Blackfrog Gen 1. It has been calling to me from day one and I had to give in. Pending USPS catastrophes, I'll have pictures up next week!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Nachricter said:


> Thanks for your inputs.
> 
> Despite all of the options and questions floating around in my head, I decided to go with the Blackfrog Gen 1. It has been calling to me from day one and I had to give in. Pending USPS catastrophes, I'll have pictures up next week!


Great choice!!!


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Nachricter said:


> Thanks for your inputs.
> 
> Despite all of the options and questions floating around in my head, I decided to go with the Blackfrog Gen 1. It has been calling to me from day one and I had to give in. Pending USPS catastrophes, I'll have pictures up next week!


Gen1 Blackfrog is badass


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Don't know what took me so long, this thing is awesome. "That is All".


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

brandonskinner said:


> Don't know what took me so long, this thing is awesome. "That is All".
> View attachment 9101418


Ima reply with a quote cause that pic is solid.


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

The UDT is fit to fly!!!


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

I had an idea of what I was missing out on, but had I known how awesome these things really were, I would've gotten one years ago. I wish they had been around back in my door kicking days.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Piloto said:


> I had an idea of what I was missing out on, but had I known how awesome these things really were, I would've gotten one years ago. I wish they had been around back in my door kicking days.


better late to party than never


----------



## Nachricter (Aug 18, 2016)

As promised.. My new Blackfrog! This thing is amazing, and it's distracting me from getting work done!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Reminder - no images of guns please.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Reminder - no images of guns please.


I've followed this thread for a long time. I must have missed that post?


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I've followed this thread for a long time. I must have missed that post?


I believe it's in the board rules somewhere.

I can't say I understand it, but it's not my website.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Betterthere said:


> I've followed this thread for a long time. I must have missed that post?


The images have been removed - that's why you missed them.


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

Nachricter said:


> View attachment 9141234
> 
> View attachment 9141242
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> The images have been removed - that's why you missed them.


Thanks. I would have told the poster myself is why I asked.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clark98ut said:


> I believe it's in the board rules somewhere.
> 
> I can't say I understand it, but it's not my website.


Oh I'm good with the rules. Nice to have a place with no politics.


----------



## Nachricter (Aug 18, 2016)

Back on track..


----------



## Thermionicon (Dec 23, 2013)

I love my Gen 2, it's the daily beater, withstands recoil from 300 Win Mag, multiple 308s, 40 S&W etc.


----------



## Thermionicon (Dec 23, 2013)

The Gen 2 also camouflages well with Soviet farm machinery:


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Ut oh....


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Ut oh....


lol


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Thermionicon said:


> I love my Gen 2, it's the daily beater, withstands recoil from 300 Win Mag, multiple 308s, 40 S&W etc.


my advise: You need to delete those images as the forum does not allow pics with guns.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> my advise: You need to delete those images as the forum does not allow pics with guns.


What is long and black
American Made
Must be 21 to own
and holds 30 rounds

...and is permitted in photos?



Freedom is a good thing. Tipping one to those who ensure it


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

drawman623 said:


> What is long and black
> American Made
> Must be 21 to own
> and holds 30 rounds
> ...


Nicely done, Sir! Nicely done indeed.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> my advise: You need to delete those images as the forum does not allow pics with guns.


Here's the rule. I'd say that his posts are of a documentary nature since he's stating fact that the watch continues to function during and after the recoil of such weapons during actual use. Though, it's not for me to decide.

"8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives and weapons are not permitted, although moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team."


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> Here's the rule. I'd say that his posts are of a documentary nature since he's stating fact that the watch continues to function during and after the recoil of such weapons during actual use. Though, it's not for me to decide.
> 
> "8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives and weapons are not permitted, although moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team."


 I don't care ... I'm sure they qualify.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello lucky Resco owners, can anyone please tell me the lug to lug of the Patriot and UDT (same case?). I'm toying with the idea of trying to swap my Sinn U 1 for a Resco but have a 6.7" wrist. Thanks in advance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

wellyite said:


> Hello lucky Resco owners, can anyone please tell me the lug to lug of the Patriot and UDT (same case?). I'm toying with the idea of trying to swap my Sinn U 1 for a Resco but have a 6.7" wrist. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it's 50mm. If you have a Sinn U1, it wears larger than any Resco that I've owned. I've had a Gen2 and a Manus.

For reference, my wrist is just a tad over 7".


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks dude!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

wellyite said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot to mention that I've had a Sinn U1 as well. One of my favorite watches!!


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

I love that U1. It's on the "someday" list.


----------



## saltlife2182 (May 15, 2015)

Hey everyone! I need some help. I'm wanting to buy a SS Manus (black dial) with the new matching bracelet. How does the bead blasted finish look in person? How well does it hold up to scratches and do scratches show up very noticeably? Any help and photos will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Guess I hurt a mod's feelings with my post since it was removed. 

Pretty weak considering what I posted wasn't even against forum rules.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

saltlife2182 said:


> Hey everyone! I need some help. I'm wanting to buy a SS Manus (black dial) with the new matching bracelet. How does the bead blasted finish look in person? How well does it hold up to scratches and do scratches show up very noticeably? Any help and photos will be greatly appreciated.


As I recall it was like a dull grayish color. Probably did not keep long enough to say but I never had scratch problem with any RESCO ..
I enlarged this quite a bit so may be out of focus


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Old picture of gen1 on bracelet


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

I love this thing.


----------



## mvanosdol (Jul 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgilbert82D (Jan 21, 2015)

My new Hooper, my Patriot just got some competition. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

BGilbert, It looks great with the smooth leather strap. The Hooper is a comfortable wear too. Enjoy


----------



## Bgilbert82D (Jan 21, 2015)

drawman623 said:


> BGilbert, It looks great with the smooth leather strap. The Hooper is a comfortable wear too. Enjoy


Actually a BC rubber deployant strap, but thanks! It's super comfortable and does great in the water.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Bgilbert82D said:


> My new Hooper, my Patriot just got some competition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really dig the Hooper, surprised I don't see more. The orange is particularly striking. Bravo!


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

erikclabaugh said:


> I really dig the Hooper, surprised I don't see more. The orange is particularly striking. Bravo!


Taken from the RESCO facebook page...a classic post on the Hooper Orange

Yeah. We made an orange dial for this one. True diver's watch. 
Orange is the last color in the spectrum that greys out before you go lights out.
If this watch face looks grey to you....may be time to surface.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Anybody got one of their bracelets recently?


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Gen1 Patriot for smoking some beef tenderloins yesterday.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clouser said:


> Gen1 Patriot for smoking some beef tenderloins yesterday.


Excellent choice.


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

clouser said:


> Gen1 Patriot for smoking some beef tenderloins yesterday.


That's the Patriot I want. Hoping they make some more of them soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

clouser said:


> Gen1 Patriot for smoking some beef tenderloins yesterday.


Love that blue dial. I think this thread has won me over. Saving for a Resco now. Keep those pics coming please guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

clark98ut said:


> That's the Patriot I want. Hoping they make some more of them soon!


They're supposed to be releasing more of the blue dials sometime in 2017. I picked mine up from a fellow forum member who had put a really good brushed finish on the watch. He offered to re-blast it for me, but I really prefer the brushed finish on this watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

So has anyone tried the new bracelets on a Gen1?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

clark98ut said:


> That's the Patriot I want. Hoping they make some more of them soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gen 1 is re-releasing next year. If you want one, I'd recommend emailing them to be added to the wait list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Gen 1 is re-releasing next year. If you want one, I'd recommend emailing them to be added to the wait list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, already let them know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

Man, I'm going to have to get one of those blue dial gen 1s when they make another batch.



Here's mine out running errands on the bike today. Yeah, I know the dates wrong. I can't see the damn thing without my glasses anyway so I don't bother.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Piloto said:


> Man, I'm going to have to get one of those blue dial gen 1s when they make another batch.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine out running errands on the bike today. Yeah, I know the dates wrong. I can't see the damn thing without my glasses anyway so I don't bother.


Love that UDT bezel. I would like a Black UDT with blue pelagic dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Ive got a thing for that UDT. Watchrecon alerts on highhhgg


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Recently got this from a forum member and absolutely love it. I was ready to get a new one but this popped up. I was a bit concerned about the case and my wrist size. Now that I know it fits to my liking, I may look at the Gen 1 coming out.
Here it is on a BRB Velcro.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

William said:


> Recently got this from a forum member and absolutely love it. I was ready to get a new one but this popped up. I was a bit concerned about the case and my wrist size. Now that I know it fits to my liking, I may look at the Gen 1 coming out.


Just be aware that the Gen 2 case that the Manus uses is different from the Gen 1 case. The lugs on the Gen 2 case angle down to hug the wrist really well. The lugs on the Gen 1 case are pretty much straight across the bottom. It still fits my 6.75" wrist well, though.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

William said:


> Recently got this from a forum member and absolutely love it. I was ready to get a new one but this popped up. I was a bit concerned about the case and my wrist size. Now that I know it fits to my liking, I may look at the Gen 1 coming out.
> Here it is on a BRB Velcro.


Looks awesome!! Glad you're enjoying it. I do miss it some days! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

clouser said:


> Just be aware that the Gen 2 case that the Manus uses is different from the Gen 1 case. The lugs on the Gen 2 case angle down to hug the wrist really well. The lugs on the Gen 1 case are pretty much straight across the bottom. It still fits my 6.75" wrist well, though.


Thank for the info. Did not know that.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Hwkaholic said:


> Looks awesome!! Glad you're enjoying it. I do miss it some days!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ty. It exceeded my expectations.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

And then this happened...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clark98ut said:


> What's the story on this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Click on the this happened link


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

clark98ut said:


> And has anyone heard anything recently about the new watch they teased a while back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which tease


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

antitesis said:


> And then this happened...
> 
> View attachment 9755578


ah yeahhhh


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

This is a limited edition, I think 50 pieces, that RESCO did with the guys at the Red Teams blog.



clark98ut said:


> What's the story on this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

I've been hearing the call "make America great again." Here are two institutions that are already there. Cheers RESCO.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

drawman623 said:


> I've been hearing the call "make America great again." Here are two institutions that are already there. Cheers RESCO.


Just a little jealous of that collection! I think the blue dial is my favourite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

I've been fortunate to have met some fine people who helped me put this group of watches together. 

I see the collection as less about who owns it and more about the meaning behind building each watch in the first place. 

I'm just today's custodian. Hopefully they will be inspiring people long after I'm gone


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

drawman623 said:


> I've been fortunate to have met some fine people who helped me put this group of watches together.
> 
> I see the collection as less about who owns it and more about the meaning behind building each watch in the first place.
> 
> I'm just today's custodian. Hopefully they will be inspiring people long after I'm gone


You have amassed quite a collection have you visited resco yet?

Imo this thread now belongs to you to guide and encourage!


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> You have amassed quite a collection have you visited resco yet?
> 
> Imo this thread now belongs to you to guide and encourage!


I'm proud to speak well of RESCO. This thread belongs to the Loyals who participate and offer their perspective though. It is anything but mine... however it remains my favorite thread on the forum. I'll do what I can to look after it. For your part, especially as julywest when I was thinking about my first RESCO, the info and encouragement mattered.

I have been invited to visit HQ. I live 30 minutes from the Naval War College in Newport, R.I. Coronado is a long way off. When it feels right, I'll be there.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Found a flash drive with some of the pictures I thought were lost. 
Here's the original , the first red white and blue cooked up by my request back when still in shop







and I also found my original RESCO with slava mvmt


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

And my RC-TAC







my first gen2







my first gen1 PVD







my first gen2 pvd


----------



## Vance83 (Sep 12, 2015)

Picked up the Resco Kauffman last week. While I really love the watch, I am not sure that I can pull it off on my smaller wrist. What do you guys think?


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

It looks good but hard to tell if the lugs stick out past your wrist. If they don't, sweet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Vance83 said:


> Picked up the Resco Kauffman last week. While I really love the watch, I am not sure that I can pull it off on my smaller wrist. What do you guys think?


I vote no.


----------



## Vance83 (Sep 12, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> I vote no.


Unfortunately, I think you may be right. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Vance83 said:


> Unfortunately, I think you may be right. Thanks for the feedback.


Sorry just felt like I had to be honest.


----------



## Vance83 (Sep 12, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Sorry just felt like I had to be honest.


No need to apologize.... I may try to trade it to a Gen2 or UDT.


----------



## 09cs (Feb 24, 2014)

Question for those of you who have gone the custom route with your Resco's, how much more off the base price did they cost you? I fell in love with the Gen 1 dial in the Gen 2 case with manus bezel!!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

09cs said:


> Question for those of you who have gone the custom route with your Resco's, how much more off the base price did they cost you? I fell in love with the Gen 1 dial in the Gen 2 case with manus bezel!!!


in the old days, nothing additional just time.


----------



## 09cs (Feb 24, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> in the old days, nothing additional just time.


Any word if that is still the case?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

09cs said:


> Any word if that is still the case?


best to call nicole


----------



## 09cs (Feb 24, 2014)

ok thanks!


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

I need some suggestions from you guys...

I have a Patriot Gen 2 that I love but haven't been wearing as much in the last couple of weeks because I feel like my current straps aren't doing it for me. I have several variations of black and grey natos, a kobold canvas strap that I just haven't gotten in to, Resco Velcro straps, and a MN green and yellow strap, but for some reason I just don't feel like these are working right now. What are you guys wearing besides a NATO? I'm not terribly interested in the Resco bracelet, and not a leather fan for my divers, but I'm open to some other recommendations if you guys have any. 


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

In my day i tried most every strap. The height of the case which in reality is about 14mm and the lug width of 20mm makes it hard to balance. A kevlar from globalwatchband at 22mm can be squeezed on. A kobold 22mm squeezed on can give it some balance. If you want to buy one pm me as i have a black that i used to wear on a resco.

Thick leather works well but you indicated no go.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Even wore a nato in this position to give more balance.







A thick learher







A canvas drunkartstrap works well







Or isofrane


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Even wore a nato in this position to give more balance.
> View attachment 10052994
> 
> A thick learher
> ...


I've always been a fan of drunkartstraps. How do I order one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

mbessinger12 said:


> I've always been a fan of drunkartstraps. How do I order one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


drunkartstraps at gmail
but books are closed as far as i know.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> drunkartstraps at gmail
> but books are closed as far as i know.


Man that's a bummer, thanks anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I second the isofrane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> I second the isofrane.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I had the Manus, which has the same case as the Gen 2 Patriot. I wore mine on a Seiko Marine Master 300 rubber strap. I must have gone through 20 different straps before I thought to use the Seiko strap. It really balanced the watch out well.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

I recently tried the BRB Velcro and like it. It adds a little width to the strap and some stability. Also just received some ToxicNATOs to try.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

I'm loving the limited edition of the UDT! PVD also available.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

And this happened









Edited by mod: no, it did not happen.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Is that a new one?


edit: never mind .... did not realize was a sales ad


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

antitesis said:


> And this happened
> 
> View attachment 10235218




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

My recently acquired Kauffman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

antitesis said:


> And this happened
> 
> View attachment 10235218
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that his "this" was in reference to him selling it and a link to his ad. Not sure what didn't happen. But I do know he sold it. And I know the buyer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> Pretty sure that his "this" was in reference to him selling it and a link to his ad. Not sure what didn't happen. But I do know he sold it. And I know the buyer.


So did you pick it up?


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow that went quick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Well. No secrets. Added this to my watch box today. It accompanied me to Xmas Eve services. Thanks, Antitesis! If I were to build my own custom, it would have been the same exact way. Thank you for building it for me!!

From the first time I saw this thing posted on this forum, I told myself that if this one ever went on sale that I'd buy it. Glad I was able to get first stab at it!!

I knew that holding onto my Resco NATOs would come in handy!! And, I have a like new extra bezel from my old Manus. Sometimes, it all just works out!

Merry Christmas, Resco loyals!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ very nice.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I had the pleasure of presenting this beauty to my brother in law last evening. He is an active SEAL so he knew all the history behind it. I was also able to get the case back number to match his graduation class number.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Loving this beast so far! Thanks, Antitesis!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

^ definitely one of the best looking rescos. Do you think it wears better than your pelagos?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> ^ definitely one of the best looking rescos. Do you think it wears better than your pelagos?


It wears smaller due to the lug shape. Overall, the Pelagos is more comfortable due to weight me the crown size. The Patriot has a tendency to dig in a little if you know what I mean. But I don't feel it. Pelagos is also 1.3 mm taller.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> It wears smaller due to the lug shape. Overall, the Pelagos is more comfortable due to weight me the crown size. The Patriot has a tendency to dig in a little if you know what I mean. But I don't feel it. Pelagos is also 1.3 mm taller.


Cheap advertisement from me....your Pelagos for sale would be a great pickup for someone.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Cheap advertisement from me....your Pelagos for sale would be a great pickup for someone.


 I sold it today and shipped it off. Going to miss that watch, but as I transition my collection, it was time for it to go. Now I just need to you talk me into going after an SD4K and why. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> I sold it today and shipped it off. Going to miss that watch, but as I transition my collection, it was time for it to go. Now I just need to you talk me into going after an SD4K and why.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fought buying a rolex for years...now i wonder why.... hows that?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> I sold it today and shipped it off. Going to miss that watch, but as I transition my collection, it was time for it to go. Now I just need to you talk me into going after an SD4K and why.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fought buying a rolex for years...now i wonder why.... hows that?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

What's more badass than a Resco Patriot through some night vision. 
...nothing


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sweet! Great photo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

For owners of the Resco stainless bracelet...what are your thoughts of it? Quality? Comfort? Is it worth the price tag? 
Any comments appreciated!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> For owners of the Resco stainless bracelet...what are your thoughts of it? Quality? Comfort? Is it worth the price tag?
> Any comments appreciated!!


I had one of the early ones before they fixed the size problem. Was well made very substantial. Worth the money? Tougher to say.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you for sharing! I don't think I'd like it. The end links make the bracelet look weird at the first link. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> Thank you for sharing! I don't think I'd like it. The end links make the bracelet look weird at the first link.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It may have changed in 2nd iteration. It reminded me of omega 300mc bracelet.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Couldn't be happier with this Watch!! I have worn it every day since I received it and have only set the time once. Through a week and a half, the time is spot on perfect...within +-1 sec!!!! It'll run 1-3 seconds fast during the day. When set down (crown down) at night, it gets those seconds back!! So when I wake in the morning, it's running spot on again!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Because what else am I going to do while sitting on several 2-hour conference calls at my desk...take pictures of my EDC items (minus my knife) and my Resco.

It was a long (desk)diving adventure today!!! Glad I made it through!!


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looking for input from the hive... I am oh so close to pulling the trigger on the new RTAC but the size concerns me (not many photos of them out there yet). Like the Kauffman, the RTAC is 44mm and I have 6.75" wrists. I've never owned or held a Resco so not sure if they wear big or small. Of the watches I currently own, I'd say my Seiko BFK is as big as I'd want to go. Any thoughts or comments appreciated.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Doug507 said:


> Looking for input from the hive... I am oh so close to pulling the trigger on the new RTAC but the size concerns me (not many photos of them out there yet). Like the Kauffman, the RTAC is 44mm and I have 6.75" wrists. I've never owned or held a Resco so not sure if they wear big or small. Of the watches I currently own, I'd say my Seiko BFK is as big as I'd want to go. Any thoughts or comments appreciated.


I've got right at, maybe slightly under, a 7" wrist and own a Gen 2 Patriot, I have a "beefy" wrist I guess you could say, with a flat wrist top, so for me I can wear larger watches as they sit flat on my wrist and the sides of my wrist are rounded. The lugs on Resco's watches really hug the wrist, at least in my experience. But really, it's all relative. It's about what you like and what you feel comfortable with. There are some pics in this thread with some people wearing the Kauffman with sub 7" wrists and they look just fine. I say it's worth trying out as Resco has a good return policy - return unused within 3 days of receipt for a full refund. Give it a shot it if you can, my Patriot is one of my favorite watches in my collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Doug507 said:


> Looking for input from the hive... I am oh so close to pulling the trigger on the new RTAC but the size concerns me (not many photos of them out there yet). Like the Kauffman, the RTAC is 44mm and I have 6.75" wrists. I've never owned or held a Resco so not sure if they wear big or small. Of the watches I currently own, I'd say my Seiko BFK is as big as I'd want to go. Any thoughts or comments appreciated.












For reference, here's my Gen 2 Patriot on my just at 7" wrist. Kauffman wears just slightly larger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thank you for your responses. I'm really on the fence here - a while back (in this thread) I'd asked for a shot of a Kauffman (also 44mm) next to a Seiko 007 and that proved to me that the Kauffman would be a no-go for me. The lugs on the R-TAC look different but I'm not sure. I may just take your advice and order one and see what it looks like.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Do it! With the exchange rate and car repairs my Resco dreams are on hold so I have to live vicariously through others .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

wellyite said:


> Do it! With the exchange rate and car repairs my Resco dreams are on hold so I have to live vicariously through others .


Just ordered it. Stay tuned...


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

And here it is! I don't think it looks too big - hard to tell in the photo, but the lugs do not overhang my 6.75" wrist. FYI, that is not the stock strap, I took the Resco strap off it until I am 100% sure I like the fit and can pull it off.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Doug507 said:


> And here it is! I don't think it looks too big - hard to tell in the photo, but the lugs do not overhang my 6.75" wrist. FYI, that is not the stock strap, I took the Resco strap off it until I am 100% sure I like the fit and can pull it off.


It looks great on you, no worries whatsoever! Enjoy it, it's a great watch


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks great dude. Awesome watch and the fit looks spot on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

RESCO Hooper - my first, and certainly not my last!


----------



## westywatch (May 21, 2016)

Mr Davis -- I've had my eye on a Hooper for a while but have not seen one in person. Question.

Can a normal eye easily make out the hour markings on the bezel? I really like the practicality of using the bezel as a poor man's GMT in addition to tracking elapsed time. But from pictures I wonder if the 12 hour scale is too small to really be use-able.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Made a new home made horween strap for my Patriot! When you can't find the right one, just make it yourself!!


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

So I'm looking for a leather band for my new R-TAC. Like several of its predecessors, the R-TAC does not play nicely with most straps (very little lug clearance from body). It looks like several of you have purchased Resco's Buffalo Strap, so I'm looking for opinions on it (comfort, too long, etc.). Or alternatively, are there other similar bands I should be looking at? FYI, the R-TAC is 22mm, not 20mm.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

The old version was a pretty good strap. I notice now they do not call it buffalo but buffalo style. on my 7.25 inch wrist I do not remember it being long. I just bought another di-modell chronissimo for my Bremont. It's leather and marked waterproof. If you like the style. Of course imo best strap on a RESCO is a Kobold canvas.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> The old version was a pretty good strap. I notice now they do not call it buffalo but buffalo style. on my 7.25 inch wrist I do not remember it being long. I just bought another di-modell chronissimo for my Bremont. It's leather and marked waterproof. If you like the style. Of course imo best strap on a RESCO is a Kobold canvas.


The Buffalo Strap is a nice strap IMO. I will say that it is made to fit people with wrists 7"+. If you are smaller than that it won't fit you. There simply aren't enough holes. I have a 7.15" wrist and I wear it on my Patriot on the second to last eyelet. Other than that, I highly recommend buying from Vlad106 on here. His straps are some of the best I've seen and owned. His prices are reasonable. Quality is top notch and they can be made to order.

Here is his thread showing his watches. He also has an Etsy page.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=1022527&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

https://www.etsy.com/shop/VladislavKostetskyi


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> Of course imo best strap on a RESCO is a Kobold canvas.


I should have seen that coming!


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hwkaholic, Vlad's straps are amazing! I will have to take a closer look at those. Thanks for the heads up on the Resco strap - that would have been a no-go for me.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Doug507 said:


> I should have seen that coming!


Just to prove i wear on many watches and thus biased


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

New rtac in the house. Just a great grab and go!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

That looks great, Mike! I love those straps. I have not been able to get my R-TAC off my wrist since it arrived last week!


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

mb8780 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you need the stainless steel Resco bracelet. It would be very interesting to see how that looks on the R-Tac (wink wink).


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think you're right man. I think I'm gonna have to get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Shamelessly taken from resco Facebook here's how it would look 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

A couple of more Hooper pictures!









With OEM bracelet









With OEM NATO strap


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello westywatch - I have no problem reading the bezel. However, the markings are small so it all depends on your eyesight - if 20-20 no problem. If not you might have a problem. 

Hope this is of any assistance. 

Cheers


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Happy Beer Day, Patriots!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clark98ut (Sep 15, 2015)

Well past beer:30...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

YES!! Keep the beer pics coming!!

I'm drinking Topling Goliath Psuedo Sue this evening. One of the top 3 rated IPAs in the US made here in my home state of Iowa!! If you've never heard of Topling Goliath and you're a beer lover, they are doing exactly what their name indicates. 

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Here comes a whole lotta strap pron!! After all this I settled on the Resco Buffalo leather. What do you all like?


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

They really show how versatile the watch is. My favs would be isofrane, black NATO, leather. Not in any order but they all look cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> Here comes a whole lotta strap pron!! After all this I settled on the Resco Buffalo leather. What do you all like?


Buffalo, black nato, green nato........in that order


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Man all look great. Lovin that yellow nato. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azilla21 (Apr 21, 2010)

For any Kauffman owner's, is it possible to see a size comparison of it next to a Gen1 or Gen2 Patriot? Thanks in advance. Also what is the lug to lug length?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> Happy Beer Day, Patriots!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see this nice RESCO is up for sale!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> I see this nice RESCO is up for sale!


It is. Pains me to do, but the Grail is inbound!!!!!


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Hwkaholic said:


> It is. Pains me to do, but the Grail is inbound!!!!!


Can't wait to see the "grail". 
So far, this is a keeper!!!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

William said:


> Can't wait to see the "grail".
> So far, this is a keeper!!!


Here's the grail. Arrived today!!


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Dang. Mine too. Would have to sell my old junker to get one though. Bought it new about 35 years ago. Just had full service at Rolex. Cost more than I paid for the watch but she sure is pretty now.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Hwkaholic said:


> Here's the grail. Arrived today!!


Congrats. That's a fantastic watch.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> Here's the grail. Arrived today!!


Still waiting to see pics over in rolex forum


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> Still waiting to see pics over in rolex forum


I've posted a couple. My post from today is still awaiting "approval". 

The SD 116600 Owners' Club

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...rums.com/showthread.php?t=350202&share_type=t


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

RESCO replaced my Manus battery and turned the watch around in just a few days. Great service as always.
They even set it to correct time on the even numbered side of the country. Time for some Boom Sauce.


----------



## 28fiend (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey Resco owners~

I'm looking to upgrade from my Armida A4 and was wondering your thoughts are on either the Gen2 or the UDT? Some nice watches here! Wearability, durability, problem free? Thanks!

Been awhile.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

28fiend said:


> Hey Resco owners~
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade from my Armida A4 and was wondering your thoughts are on either the Gen2 or the UDT? Some nice watches here! Wearability, durability, problem free? Thanks!
> 
> Been awhile.


I've worn a Gen 2 Bullfrog for years, it has probably seen more wrist time than any of my other RESCOs. The PVD still looks new and the watch's accuracy has been consistent. I had a second Gen 2 but the original seller missed it so much I traded it back to him for a Manus Chrono. My opinion, they are fine watches, overbuilt for readability and durability.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Just got a new edition to the family

PVD Brown Gen 1 reissue. Nicole got it out in time for a St Patrick's Day observance. Time to raise a glass to Adam.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

28fiend said:


> Hey Resco owners~
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade from my Armida A4 and was wondering your thoughts are on either the Gen2 or the UDT? Some nice watches here! Wearability, durability, problem free? Thanks!
> 
> Been awhile.


Here's one that took a pretty good hit. Underwater Kinetics makes a durable case. To deform one in delivery... yet the RESCO inside remains fully functional, undamaged. My post office asked if I wanted to make a claim for the discoloration and deformation of the box. No chance, character is a good thing.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

drawman623 said:


> I've worn a Gen 2 Bullfrog for years, it has probably seen more wrist time than any of my other RESCOs. The PVD still looks new and the watch's accuracy has been consistent. I had a second Gen 2 but the original seller missed it so much I traded it back to him for a Manus Chrono. My opinion, they are fine watches, overbuilt for readability and durability.


Both stunning! That PVD with blue dial is my dream Resco. One day...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

drawman623 said:


> Here's one that took a pretty good hit. Underwater Kinetics makes a durable case. To deform one in delivery... yet the RESCO inside remains fully functional, undamaged. My post office asked if I wanted to make a claim for the discoloration and deformation of the box. No chance, character is a good thing.


You should make the claim. If you decide to sell some day, buyer may not see character. Congrats on the watch.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

I'm a keeper. If I let this watch go, it will be for the son of the man who sold it to me. The dent is part of its story.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Been getting so tired of autos, I decided to go quartz diver too. Goes well with my Manus.
Just got this from Resco yesterday.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Love the Hooper for its comfort. Nice pickup


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

William said:


> Been getting so tired of autos, I decided to go quartz diver too. Goes well with my Manus.
> Just gotnthis from Resco yesterday.


Qz? My hooper was a 2824...did not know they had quartz


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Betterthere said:


> Qz? My hooper was a 2824...did not know they had quartz


Nor did I. I was planning to get the auto as I have wanted one for a while. I recently picked a Manus from Ty and realized how much more I prefer quartz.
I went to the Resco site to order and was surprised to see the quartz option so I jumped on it. Now I find myself wanting to dump all of my autos and go to quartz.


----------



## 28fiend (Dec 3, 2013)

drawman623 said:


> I've worn a Gen 2 Bullfrog for years, it has probably seen more wrist time than any of my other RESCOs. The PVD still looks new and the watch's accuracy has been consistent. I had a second Gen 2 but the original seller missed it so much I traded it back to him for a Manus Chrono. My opinion, they are fine watches, overbuilt for readability and durability.


That's sharp! I've already been in contact with them, decided on piecing something together to be different. Said they start work on it monday! Stoked to see how it comes together.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Looking forward to pics when you get it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09cs (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey SS bullfrog owners! Anyone have pics of it with a manus bezel on it, or the 12 hour bezel?


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Decided to try Hooper on a BOR today.


----------



## bukmar (Nov 10, 2016)

Love this!


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

William said:


> Decided to try Hooper on a BOR today.


Nice! Where did you get the BOR from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Another addition to the family. An old Slava Patriot DLC with Gray stealth dial. I couldn't be happier. The band is original. The UK box has a blue interior. The warranty card bears no data but Smitty included a business card. S/N is on the case side. I enjoyed discovering these differences. No pip on the second hand either.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

drawman623 said:


> Another addition to the family. An old Slava Patriot DLC with Gray stealth dial. I couldn't be happier. The band is original. The UK box has a blue interior. The warranty card bears no data but Smitty included a business card. S/N is on the case side. I enjoyed discovering these differences. No pip on the second hand either.


Good find. Had 1 of the original ones in SS. Miss it.


----------



## mvanosdol (Jul 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Found a flash drive with some of the pictures I thought were lost.
> my original RESCO with slava mvmt


When you posted this beauty I just had to find one. The stealth dial on SS is a distinct look

View attachment 9866858


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Love that photo by mvanosdol. Here's some RESCO love against odd backgrounds.


----------



## mvanosdol (Jul 26, 2010)

drawman623 said:


> Love that photo by mvanosdol. Here's some RESCO love against odd backgrounds.


Thank you. Some great shots yourself here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

drawman623 said:


> Love that photo by mvanosdol. Here's some RESCO love against odd backgrounds.


Love your collection and photos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

Strap options, I ordered it with their ballistic one.


----------



## 09cs (Feb 24, 2014)

Love that blue second hand!


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Uncle Mofo said:


> Strap options, I ordered it with their ballistic one.


I really like the stealth dial with blue seconds hand!

As far as strap options: if you're into NATOs I would give Terry at Toxic NATOs a look. For the money, you can't get a better quality strap. Hell, even if they were more money I would buy them, they're that good. Of course, that's my opinion. If you're looking for a 2 piece strap option, I've used a Hadley Roma cordura strap that worked out nicely on my patriot gen 2 that I got from Amazon. Resco's canvas strap is also a good option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Odd how the world plays out. My old Gen1 went up for sale tonight. It was the original ie first red white and blue. So naturally it's coming home.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Odd how the world plays out. My old Gen1 went up for sale tonight. It was the original ie first red white and blue. So naturally it's coming home.
> View attachment 11617938


Cheers to the great pickup. Polished Patriot RWB...it doesn't get better.

Here's a shot of my reissue.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

drawman623 said:


> Cheers to the great pickup. Polished Patriot RWB...it doesn't get better.
> 
> Here's a shot of my reissue.


Ordered a bracelet to try.


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you for the compliments. I call it the thin blue line edition. I don't like NATO straps. I have been eyeballing the green canvas one from Resco. I'm also considering a rubber dive strap. Suggestions?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Home


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Home
View attachment 11650434


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Tried a brown Di-Model Rallye on the new Patriot.


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just in from Coronado... Patriot Gen 1 PVD customized with orange seconds hand. Love it so far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewsane (May 4, 2017)

lovely photos


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

It's finally on my wrist!
My first impression; it's smaller than I expected just about the same width of my Seiko 007 but thicker/ heavier. I think a wider (24mm) strap would be better. But overall I love it and I'm happy with my Custom Gen 1!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Back to the roots...


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

antitesis said:


> View attachment 11840706


Gorgeous sterile dial. Slava or ETA?


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

Zulu strap. I like it


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

ETA.



drawman623 said:


> Gorgeous sterile dial. Slava or ETA?


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

That is a rare watch. Great pickup


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

New to me BlackFrog


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Here's a lume shot of an early Slava Patriot beside the subtle glow of the BlackFrog


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Home
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11650434&d=1493349067"]
> 
> 
> ...


 man I really want a RWB in stainless next


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

On its first dive!


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

William said:


> Been getting so tired of autos, I decided to go quartz diver too. Goes well with my Manus.
> Just got this from Resco yesterday.


Does the quartz model still say "Superautomatic" on the dial? Weird if it does. Considering purchasing a quartz version, but hard to see the value at $1k.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

elbilo said:


> Does the quartz model still say "Superautomatic" on the dial? Weird if it does. Considering purchasing a quartz version, but hard to see the value at $1k.


Yes. That is the way it came. It is a bit weird.
To your second point, one does not buy a Resco for value. I buy them because they are Rescos.
I do, however, see your point.


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

William said:


> Yes. That is the way it came. It is a bit weird.
> To your second point, one does not buy a Resco for value. I buy them because they are Rescos.
> I do, however, see your point.


Well, ultimately you find value in it at the current price point. I can't imagine anyone would pay double/triple just because it's a RESCO. I just haven't found the value yet. This model intrigues me, despite that I'm not really into homages. It's probably because I grew up/live in a beach town and our beach-side drive-in airs "Jaws" a couple of times over the summer.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

elbilo said:


> Well, ultimately you find value in it at the current price point. I just haven't found the value yet.


William perceives value in owning product from RESCO. Many people buy products because they feel something for the company that builds them or the people who use them. By owning a RESCO, you are buying a product from an American company, a family operated company whose product themes address patriotism and heroism. The owner is himself a serviceman of 20 years. I've tried to warm up to other "superlative" watches and they don't hold the same meaning for me. I relate to William's comment and with respect, have found, at least for myself, that RESCO is the best value in watches. You can find something that keeps time for less...even jam a rock in the sand and watch the shadow move for free, but there is more than just timekeeping associated with a watch's value. For some of us RESCO offers something unique in that regard.

PM sent


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

drawman623 said:


> William perceives value in owning product from RESCO. May people buy products because they feel something for the company that builds them or the people who use them. By owning a RESCO, you are buying a product from an American company, a family operated company whose product themes address patriotism and heroism. The owner is himself a serviceman of 20 years. I've tried to warm up to other "superlative" watches and they don't hold the same meaning for me. I relate to William's comment and with respect, have found, at least for myself, that RESCO is the best value in watches. You can find something that keeps time for less...even jam a rock in the sand and watch the shadow move for free, but there is more than just timekeeping associated with a watch's value. For some of us RESCO offers something unique in that regard.
> 
> PM sent


Well said:


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

drawman623 said:


> William perceives value in owning product from RESCO. May people buy products because they feel something for the company that builds them or the people who use them. By owning a RESCO, you are buying a product from an American company, a family operated company whose product themes address patriotism and heroism. The owner is himself a serviceman of 20 years. I've tried to warm up to other "superlative" watches and they don't hold the same meaning for me. I relate to William's comment and with respect, have found, at least for myself, that RESCO is the best value in watches. You can find something that keeps time for less...even jam a rock in the sand and watch the shadow move for free, but there is more than just timekeeping associated with a watch's value. For some of us RESCO offers something unique in that regard.
> 
> PM sent


Thanks for the PM and I'm definitely looking forward to seeing one in the metal! I like RESCO's story and appreciate smaller brands that have more of a connection to the consumer and more of their soul into the watch, as opposed to the more main-stream, mass-produced, and highly-marketed brands. I understand the pride you have and satisfaction you receive from wearing watches from such brands, as I do to. With that said, RESCO is in a very competitive price bracket, and there are several smaller brands with their own interesting stories and watch designs that appeal to me. RESCO has been on my radar for a while (started with the RTAC), so it's probably only a matter of time before I have one on my wrist. At the moment, I'm considering my next couple of purchases and there are a 2 autos (from other small independent brands) that I place ahead of the quartz Hooper since they're priced similarly. If the Hooper was a little less, then it would probably get more consideration.


----------



## ffemt (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey guys, considering getting my wife the Sea Pearl. Has anyone here bought one for their wife and has a wrist shot available?

Thanks!


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Sterile is the way.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Such a nice drift wood sculpture...but it needs something???



Ahh, just right


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

?


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Newest member of my family, Mr. Manus on a Tag suede band. I'm so excited I finally sprung for my Resco...now I just need a Patriot and Kauffman, haha.


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Ok, so I am brand new on these forums, and am getting more and more into Resco. I have had my Manus I posted for a short time and already thinking of going with a Patriot or UDT (any suggestions). I have a Submariner that I got gifted to me, and two Hublots that I had to depart with large portions of my collection for; and they are being shelved most days for the rugged durability of my Resco.

Will someone explain to me how sales work on the forum. I apologize for my ignorance, and from what I have read, no one would want to buy from such a rookie anyways, haha. Regardless, I may want to post or purchase something, and this seems like the logical place to do it.

Anyways, I am never able to settle, and had to note how my Resco has taken over his big brothers quickly. Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Can anyone give a good rundown of the differences between the UDT and the Gen2 Patriot. Is it the same case and dimensions? Same Bezel?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

jarthom66 said:


> Can anyone give a good rundown of the differences between the UDT and the Gen2 Patriot. Is it the same case and dimensions? Same Bezel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk












Here is a gen 2 Bullfrog and UDT. Their dimensions appear the same. The bezel markings are consistent but not identical. (both dive style) The dials are significantly different. Sticks are fine on the UDT. The Gen 2 remains highly legible with larger lume surfaces on the dot markers. Both have similar crystals. Date windows are also placed differently. I hope this answers your question. Send a PM if you want. Crowns are also identical. The Bullfrog differs from the Gen 2 because of its canteen crown protector. I cannot say if they use the exact same case, but they appear to.


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

drawman623 said:


> Here is a gen 2 Bullfrog and UDT. Their dimensions appear the same. The bezel markings are consistent but not identical. (both dive style) The dials are significantly different. Sticks are fine on the UDT. The Gen 2 remains highly legible with larger lume surfaces on the dot markers. Both have similar crystals. Date windows are also placed differently. I hope this answers your question. Send a PM if you want. Crowns are also identical. The Bullfrog differs from the Gen 2 because of its canteen crown protector. I cannot say if they use the exact same case, but they appear to.


That's perfect, the picture side by side helped big time too. How many do you have?!?! I just picked up this UDT for a really good price, and have the PVD Manus from a few posts ago. Trying to figure out if I want to customize my UDT or part with one/both of these to get a Patriot.

From your post, it sounds like no other bezel will go on this UDT then?

Thanks for the feedback!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Your B/W UDT looks awesome. I have not seen any other bezel options. Your Manus is great looking too. That watch has several bezel options (12 hour and tidal). What you have, however, is the classic Manus. Black on DLC is the badass design. Recoil magazine featured one a while back. Solid look.

My collection is growing without regret. No other watch brings me the same pride to own as RESCO. The builders and users make them so; I've met some fine people following this product. Enjoy your journey.


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

drawman623 said:


> Your B/W UDT looks awesome. I have not seen any other bezel options. Your Manus is great looking too. That watch has several bezel options (12 hour and tidal). What you have, however, is the classic Manus. Black on DLC is the badass design. Recoil magazine featured one a while back. Solid look.
> 
> My collection is growing without regret. No other watch brings me the same pride to own as RESCO. The builders and users make them so; I've met some fine people following this product. Enjoy your journey.


Thanks. If ever in the market to trade a patriot, just let me know, haha.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## ffemt (Apr 30, 2011)

My first Resco and definitely not my last.

Went with the Gen 1 Patriot destro option with gen 1 Blackfrog hands for a sleeker look.

Nicole and the Resco team were on point in helping me decide what I wanted in the watch.. couldn't be happier with how it turned out.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

ffemt said:


> My first Resco and definitely not my last.
> 
> Went with the Gen 1 Patriot destro option with gen 1 Blackfrog hands for a sleeker look.
> 
> ...


That looks awesome. I was under the impression all the Gen1's were unavailable until later this year. Was talking with Nicole yesterday actually. How did you get your hands on that?

That is beautiful though!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Also, have you had a destro before? It is always intriguing to me, but can never pull the trigger on going with one. Is it a comfort thing?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

jarthom66 said:


> Thanks. If ever in the market to trade a patriot, just let me know, haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


If I ever forget why I bought them, why I keep them, or why they make me feel humble, I'll be giving them away. Respect and gratitude to the Patriots, this first week in August more so than ever. I remember.


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

drawman623 said:


> If I ever forget why I bought them, why I keep them, or why they make me feel humble, I'll be giving them away. Respect and gratitude to the Patriots, this first week in August more so than ever. I remember.


As a combat vet myself, I respect and agree with that! Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Quick question, looking at buying a used patriot gen 2. Paperwork shows they updated from Val to ETA this year. My question is why some have a 500m depth, but on Rescos site, it only shows 300?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jarthom66 said:


> Quick question, looking at buying a used patriot gen 2. Paperwork shows they updated from Val to ETA this year. My question is why some have a 500m depth, but on Rescos site, it only shows 300?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Have a pic of the dial?


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Have a pic of the dial?


I am not too concerned as I have seen it on others, just didn't know if they changed the way they were making them or what? Thanks ahead of time for the info!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Ok my memory little rusty...i have owned about 13 Rescos...as i remember the gen2 was 500m. I asked about the dial because so many were changed by owners.


----------



## ffemt (Apr 30, 2011)

jarthom66 said:


> That looks awesome. I was under the impression all the Gen1's were unavailable until later this year. Was talking with Nicole yesterday actually. How did you get your hands on that?
> 
> That is beautiful though!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Honestly I'm not sure, I asked if they could do this configuration and they said yes. Good luck to you in your build!


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> Ok my memory little rusty...i have owned about 13 Rescos...as i remember the gen2 was 500m. I asked about the dial because so many were changed by owners.
> View attachment 12403325


I thought I responded but don't see it (sorry if this is duplicate)

The website says 300 meter for it though. Anyone know if they change the way it was sealed/pressurized, or is it just a change on the dial from earlier models?

Thanks, Jarod

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jarthom66 said:


> I thought I responded but don't see it (sorry if this is duplicate)
> 
> The website says 300 meter for it though. Anyone know if they change the way it was sealed/pressurized, or is it just a change on the dial from earlier models?
> 
> ...


Website also says patriots are 13mm thick


----------



## ffemt (Apr 30, 2011)

20 mike eta... passing the time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

ffemt said:


> 20 mike eta... passing the time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That thing is sharp!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Finally got my Patriot Gen 2, looking good! UDT gonna go up soon though sadly.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

More pics.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt (Apr 30, 2011)

jarthom66 said:


> More pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both look great and congrats on the new Patriot. Mind me asking what made you choose that over the UDT?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Good question. I actually liked the UDT more than I ever expected. Very classy and original. I think I just loved the slightly more simple dial, and the circles that scream Resco. I had talked with Nicole a bit about just adding some color to the UDT and keeping it, but ultimately went this direction. Wish I never had to get rid of any of them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Going to miss it, but I did list it for sale.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt (Apr 30, 2011)

jarthom66 said:


> Good question. I actually liked the UDT more than I ever expected. Very classy and original. I think I just loved the slightly more simple dial, and the circles that scream Resco. I had talked with Nicole a bit about just adding some color to the UDT and keeping it, but ultimately went this direction. Wish I never had to get rid of any of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good luck on your sale  I also went with the Patriot for those circle markers that to me said diver (and classy). Almost chose the UDT but it reminded me of my Sinn UX and for my first Resco I wanted a unique looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Feeling blue today....

Wishing I had a Hooper in my collection....but $$









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Can anyone speak to the quality of a Helson Shark Diver; or have you compared these two? From the stat sheet, and looks-wise, they seem pretty similar to Resco?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jarthom66 said:


> Can anyone speak to the quality of a Helson Shark Diver; or have you compared these two? From the stat sheet, and looks-wise, they seem pretty similar to Resco?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Have owned several of both. The Helson wears bigger so a 40mm is more like a 42mm Resco. Finishing on Helson a little rougher but makes a good tool watch. I do not care for Helson bracelets.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

This...


----------



## ansang (May 11, 2013)

Can someone with Manus and Patriot 2, take a photo of the watches from the side? I'd like to see how much of a dome there is on the crystal.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ansang said:


> Can someone with Manus and Patriot 2, take a photo of the watches from the side? I'd like to see how much of a dome there is on the crystal.


best I have of Pat 2


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Manus on left. crystals seem identical


----------



## thirty8street (May 4, 2015)

Looking to trade my ETA Blackfrog gmt bezel with custom patriot dial (by Resco), for a Black dial hooper ETA (no orange).

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot...triot-face-full-kit-4533493.html#post44103871


----------



## ffemt (Apr 30, 2011)

Playing with the time lapse on iPhone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

URT has produced RESCO shirts. I thought it a fun background for a new look on my RWB Patriot. Aaron Pimental (Combat Straps) did a fine job on this blue alcantara strap.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Seals in a fishing village harbor in Howth, Ireland


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey everyone...just thought I would throw this out there to see if there was any chance someone was looking for a gen 2. I am desperately trying to get my hands on a gen 1 Patriot, and would even be willing to trade up if there is anyone willing to deal?

I take great care of all my watches, and this one was upgraded to ETA movement this year.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

jarthom66 said:


> Hey everyone...just thought I would throw this out there to see if there was any chance someone was looking for a gen 2. I am desperately trying to get my hands on a gen 1 Patriot, and would even be willing to trade up if there is anyone willing to deal?
> 
> I take great care of all my watches, and this one was upgraded to ETA movement this year.
> 
> ...


Figured that was a long shot, hahaha

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ansang (May 11, 2013)

Finally got my Manus after two months. Far exceeding my expectations!


----------



## Boxerdad214 (Oct 20, 2017)

Great post and I myself I’m close to pulling the trigger on one. Not sure which at this point but I do want a NATO strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerdad214 (Oct 20, 2017)

jarthom66 said:


> That looks awesome. I was under the impression all the Gen1's were unavailable until later this year. Was talking with Nicole yesterday actually. How did you get your hands on that?
> 
> That is beautiful though!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Loving that piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Alright, let's try something new...

Anyone have an auto Hooper they would be willing to deal in a trade for my Gen2 ETA. I am all over the page with what I want, but the more I look at the Alsta Nautoscaph and Hooper, the more I love this Resco rendition.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

On the new rubber strap!


----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)

They are pretty nice watches and quality is sharp, but frankly I think they are well over priced.
Their is similar watch makers that produce cheaper instruments for less...

For my part I like best the Blackfrog gen1👍


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Fascinated with RESCO watches. I’m really thinking on a non-chrono quartz version. Any thoughts on these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Rosborn

I have a couple QZ RESCOs. They share if not exceed the reliability of their mechanical brothers. Both of mine are chronos. My Manus had full battery life as projected and the free replacement service was easy and fast. My URT chrono is still ticking on original power (bought this year). Many RESCOs have Valjoux mechanical movements. Many discerning buyers prefer ETA. My last watch trade gave a friend a Val watch and he had it promptly upgraded to ETA. If you buy quartz, your options remain open and initial costs low.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

The prices on these watches hold me back.

I love that Hooper model they offer. But 1300 for the automatic, plus another hundred or two for the Hooper bracelet....it just takes it out of the casually affordable range, you know?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Toonces said:


> The prices on these watches hold me back.
> 
> I love that Hooper model they offer. But 1300 for the automatic, plus another hundred or two for the Hooper bracelet....it just takes it out of the casually affordable range, you know?


Sure, but, then again, anything over $1000 gives me pause. Are you saying you think the Hooper is over priced? I'm not calling you out in any way because I would have to save for a bit to be able to purchase the Hooper. I guess I look at it this way, microbrands offering the movements RESCO does may have to pay more for them, especially an ETA movement, because they don't have the buying power of the larger manufacturers. I don't know. There are a lot of watches, Oris, who charge over $1000 for their basic automatic powered watches and Oris has opted to use the Sellita SW-200 in those watches. I think Oris is asking about $1300 for their Aquis.

So, I get your hesitation but that does seem to be the going price for Swiss movement watches, or for those outside the SWATCH family of companies.


----------



## Rolex14892 (Mar 13, 2009)

RESCO Stainless UDT Aqua


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Rolex14892 said:


> RESCO Stainless UDT Aqua


Very nice. Excellent first post!


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

That moment when your newest Resco arrives at your doorstep!!! Merry Christmas to me!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

Action shot of the Patriot


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Hooper got to visit the Great Barrier Reef
a few weeks ago.


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Another exciting day for me....my new (to me) Resco Hooper arrives shortly. It is really unbelievable to me how much I have come to love these watches. I have been a watch collector for some time, and have always tended to lean towards dive watches. I currently own a Rolex Sub (rarely wear because it was a special Harley edition), as well as other notable (dressier) watches, but no brand or style has ever consumed me quite like Resco. Hard to believe I only stumbled upon this brand while looking at a Kobold I intended to purchase. Since then I have owned a Manus PVD, Gen 2 Patriot, UDT, and my current custom RTAC PVD.

The Hooper caught my eye immediately, and I have wanted one for quite a while, just couldn't afford/justify the purchase for this beautiful Alsta homage. Depending on how much I enjoy it, I may need the orange dial next (or perhaps just pull the trigger on a Doxa 300T) But alas...the time has come...almost. For now, I just posted to tip my hat to Resco for their amazing product and service to our country! Also...here is a pic of my RTAC and new grey strap for those who only read when there is a picture, haha










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

As promised...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

If you go for an orange Hooper next, you may like the polished blued hands. That was the aesthetic feature that wooed me away from the Doxa alternative. Very sharp.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Awesome Hooper!


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

drawman623 said:


> If you go for an orange Hooper next, you may like the polished blued hands. That was the aesthetic feature that wooed me away from the Doxa alternative. Very sharp.


Yeah, I don't even think I knew that was an option. Do you have a photo of that?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Monday night Cheers!


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Love me some orange RESCO


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Put Hooper on Watchadoo. Kinda like it.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I am interested in a quartz Hooper. I'm just looking for an attractive and solid quartz diver and the Hooper has caught my eye. Can someone please tell me what diameter the watch is?

Thanks!


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Rosborn the Hooper is a 40mm watch with 20mm lug width. It stands 13mm high. 

The watch is very comfortable and IMO wears a little smaller than the Patriot line. 
Good lume and great classic looks.


----------



## out (Mar 31, 2018)

First post.
Thank you to all of the contributors to this blog. I found the information from all of you very helpful as I looked at the RESCO options. I believe this site enabled me to pick, for me, the ideal model. This is the only watch I own at this time and certainly the only expensive watch I've ever bought. I chose a PVD Patriot Gen 1 Pelagic. I was concerned that the blue color might be too light, as it seemed so in the pictures on the RESCO site, but it is a dark blue that looks great. I really like the domed crystal.


----------



## out (Mar 31, 2018)

I agree, the Hooper feels smaller than the Patriot GEN 1, but not too small. After I bought a Patriot, my wife bought a PVD orange Hooper. I like it as well, but haven't worn it much because the Patriot seems perfect.


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

If you're on Facebook check out the Resco loyals group.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/240871222971982/


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

I have the quartz Hooper and it is a great watch. Just finished getting rid of all my autos and now, other than my Sub which I got new 35years ago, all I have are quartz watches.
I just got one of Erikas straps for my MANUS. Very comfortable.


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

That lume tho


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

antitesis said:


> View attachment 12797925
> 
> 
> View attachment 12797927


So, maybe I am crazy, but I have seen this a lot and not sure if it is something Resco put out or what....is this polished stainless steel rather than the matte finish?

I love the sterile polished look on the gen 1 and have toyed with the idea of parting with my Hooper and/or RTAC to get one.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

On a new Erika's Original M/N strap. Very comfortable and well made. I like it.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

jarthom66 said:


> So, maybe I am crazy, but I have seen this a lot and not sure if it is something Resco put out or what....is this polished stainless steel rather than the matte finish?


RESCO's first 300 Patriots were different than reissues. As you correctly note, some stainless Patriots are polished or "brushed stainless steel." Some owners of the reissue watches had them polished to replace the matte luster with a shine like the early models. Thus it can be confusing whether or not you are looking at an original finish. The giveaway to differentiate is that the early models had their model number and serial number between the lugs instead of on the case back. If the S/N is between the lugs and it is a stainless model, the watch should be polished.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

duplicate post


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks for the info. If you ever see one out there someone is looking to sell or trade, let me know! I assume they are hard to come by.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jarthom66 said:


> Thanks for the info. If you ever see one out there someone is looking to sell or trade, let me know! I assume they are hard to come by.


are you familiar with watchrecon?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> are you familiar with watchrecon?


DON'T DO IT!!!!


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

What's the issue with watchrecon? Thought it was just a searching tool. Is there more to it?

Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> DON'T DO IT!!!!


where have you been?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

notional said:


> What's the issue with watchrecon? Thought it was just a searching tool. Is there more to it?
> 
> Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


it is...he's just saying don't go down that rabbit hole.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> where have you been?


Digging out of the rabbit hole....finally.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> Digging out of the rabbit hole....finally.


So what's next? I have been stuck for a while... Flip everything coming in..


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jarthom66 said:


> Thanks for the info. If you ever see one out there someone is looking to sell or trade, let me know! I assume they are hard to come by.


old picture of 1 of original 300..the first RWB


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Betterthere said:


> So what's next? I have been stuck for a while... Flip everything coming in..


Got rid of all of my expensive watches. Finding a lot of value in Helm, Mido and other brands.

Love my Vanuatu!! My Mido Multifort is a beauty!!


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Betterthere said:


> old picture of 1 of original 300..the first RWB
> View attachment 13141831


That is beautiful! I had not gone on watch recon too much, but just checked it out for a minute. Anything special I should know about it... like where there is a hidden treasure trove of brushed ss gen 1's, hahaha

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jarthom66 said:


> That is beautiful! I had not gone on watch recon too much, but just checked it out for a minute. Anything special I should know about it... like where there is a hidden treasure trove of brushed ss gen 1's, hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks. I owned that one twice and wish I had kept... watchrecon just save resco in your search list and check periodically. there's probably not a lot of them left now. We know one is at bottom of Gulf of Mexico. And I bet couple still at Resco HQ. 
When one pops up just remember the questions to ask. a few may still have the original Russian mvmt.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Here’s a shot of an early Patriot stainless with brown face. It has a Slava movement. The quick identification of such is that the pip is missing on the second hand. Original Gen 1’s had an upgrade option to ETA and that came with a new second hand


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Want this!


drawman623 said:


> Here's a shot of an early Patriot stainless with brown face. It has a Slava movement. The quick identification of such is that the pip is missing on the second hand. Original Gen 1's had an upgrade option to ETA and that came with a new second hand


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Not sure how I got so lucky for this to have turned up when it did....but I didn't hesitate, and I couldn't be happier. Original 300 Gen1 (note the second hand demonstrating the upgrade to ETA - see what I did there @drawman623, )









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jarthom66 said:


> Not sure how I got so lucky for this to have turned up when it did....but I didn't hesitate, and I couldn't be happier. Original 300 Gen1 (note the second hand demonstrating the upgrade to ETA - see what I did there @drawman623, )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go ...a rare piece.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Way to go ...a rare piece.


Indeed Pip second hand keys ETA...correctly observed tho that knowledge I shared came to me from betterthere. Congratulations on acquiring what I regard as the coolest watch in existence.


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Happy Fourth!! 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

in case you didn't see there's a 15% off promo code on website


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

Tacticool set up!


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

#sharkweek


----------



## DGI82 (Jul 21, 2017)

Incoming! My first... Very excited.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

DGI82 said:


> Incoming! My first... Very excited.


nice choice!


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

DGI82 said:


> Incoming! My first... Very excited.


Let me know if any issues! Congrats Also added a pic of what you helped pay toward, haha.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Specific_Pacific (Mar 11, 2018)

Second-hand custom deal out on the dove season opener.


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

My second Patriot is here. Custom RWB stainless with PVD accents.


----------



## Tophat291 (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Tophat291 (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Looking for a green PVD RTAC to go along with my Red Circle...


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Happy new year!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

antitesis said:


> View attachment 13758989
> 
> 
> Happy new year!


You too. Still miss my original RWB.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

Little lume action


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

Brothers in arms or wrist.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Out of all the watches that have come and gone, I can't seem to part with my Manus. I've had it since they were first released. I've caught the Resco bug again, and trying to sell my Breitling to buy another Resco









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Love the grey Manus!...and a Cubs fan! Good luck with your sale. 

Oh...and just because all posts are better with a photo 🙂


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Awesome pic! Very cool how you captured all those colors! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

So now the Red Circle has a bigger brother to keep it company.


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Big Green Egg and Big Green R-TAC...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Noticed what I think was a gen1 PVD on NCIS on Leroy's wrist?


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

This just in









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm a fan.

New today:









Also have these:

















And had these:


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Funny, I was just on their site a few days ago looking at their Hooper again.

If they could just bring that price down about 50%, I'd already own one.


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)

Because clean lines. Custom Gen 1, sterile. And because all is better with multicam black.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

This just in today









Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Chocodove said:


>


That's a beauty!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Der Hoopmeister, the Hoop-ola, Dr. Hoopenstein, for your consideration.


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

HAGWE









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Am I going overboard ???









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup! But that's OK 

Good looking bunch there 

I like those blue dials.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Yup! But that's OK
> 
> Good looking bunch there
> 
> I like those blue dials.


Just getting the orange Manus since I got a blue Patriot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Am I going overboard ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That orange sure looks juicy!! 

Very tempting....

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice.
May have to sell my gray dial for an orange one.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

William said:


> Very nice.
> May have to sell my gray dial for an orange one.


That grey is sweet as well though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

I need a UDT in my life.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Bigjamesdean said:


> That grey is sweet as well though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Kinda like it myself.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Can anyone hit me with the L2L on a UDT?
Thanks


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Knoc said:


> Can anyone hit me with the L2L on a UDT?
> Thanks


I received this pic from Nicole at Resco when I asked her the same exact question a while back. Like the Patriots, I find the UDT wear shorter than specs due to the lug design.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Chocodove said:


> I received this pic from Nicole at Resco when I asked her the same exact question a while back. Like the Patriots, I find the UDT wear shorter than specs due to the lug design.


Thanks and appreciate that man.


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

I haven't posted in a while. It is a Blackbeard kind of day


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Thought I'd try a tropic style strap on Hooper.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

That lume


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

Something new


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

Downrange to Downtown


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

Almost zero dark thirty


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

Old school RESCO, still with the Russian movement and running strong


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

RTAC on beach patrol.









Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## andcom (Apr 30, 2020)

Sorry, I'm a little late to the party.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)

Finally picked up a gen 1 after a long time of wanting one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Impoverished said:


> View attachment 15149263
> 
> Finally picked up a gen 1 after a long time of wanting one.


Nice. 

I love the bold look of resco's dials


----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Here's one from a couple years ago.

UDT


----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)

Bump the thread up.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

BullFrog Reissue.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Can anyone confirm the thickness measurement of the Gen 1 Patriot? I thought I saw this somewhere in the thread but can’t find the post now.

IIRC, there was some discussion that IRL it’s thicker than the specs indicate. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> Can anyone confirm the thickness measurement of the Gen 1 Patriot? I thought I saw this somewhere in the thread but can't find the post now.
> 
> IIRC, there was some discussion that IRL it's thicker than the specs indicate. Thanks in advance.


Been a while but I think I measured one of mine closer to 14mm


----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)

How about a bump to the thread?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Impoverished said:


> View attachment 15472412
> 
> How about a bump to the thread?


That's some good looking lume!


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

heyBJK said:


>


Nice.. New?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

heyBJK said:


>


No I see you have had a while.. Wish my serial number 77 would resurface for sale.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Anyone put a gen 1 on erika strap?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

whats up with 15% off?


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

All on steel now.


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

Betterthere said:


> Anyone put a gen 1 on erika strap?


I have, it just didn't last very long. But it was a very comfortable strap.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)

Bumping the thread for the Resco fans.


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

_8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

heyBJK said:


>


I like that one a lot BJK

And great pics as always.

What are your general thoughts on it?

Cheers


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> I like that one a lot BJK
> 
> And great pics as always.
> 
> ...


And are you going to keep it?

No one remembers now but I specified that color combo and it's one of the best.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Anyone know why Resco still specifying USA only and discounting?


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I like that one a lot BJK
> 
> And great pics as always.
> 
> ...


Thanks, B! I've had it a year and a half and like it a lot. It's one of those watches that I like more now than when I first got it.

General points - it's certainly not the biggest watch out there, but it appears big. Resco lists it as 42mm x 13mm, but I swear it's taller than that. I don't have calipers, though, so I can't verify. I think it's a combination of the stainless bezel, large markers, and overall case design that make it appear large. I had to do some searching for the lug to lug measurement, but if I recall correctly it's 50mm. That's my upper limit. My Damasko DC67 is also 42mm with a lug to lug of 50mm, but it appears smaller due to the downturned lugs. The Patriot lugs are straighter with just a slight downward turn. Having said that, the Patriot is very comfortable to wear.

I appreciate the security of hex lug bars, but if you like to change straps often they can be a bit of a hassle because you have to use two wrenches at the same time. The hex lug bars do make it very easy to add or remove the bracelet, though. Any straps you want to use need to have large enough holes to accommodate the bars. On the subject of straps, I tried several that either didn't look right or didn't wear well for me. Once I found the right ones it made a huge difference. In my recent photos I had a tropic strap on the watch, but I'm now using a waffle strap that is very comfortable and looks good with the watch.

Resco watches in general are utilitarian and purpose built. You don't buy one because you want flash or bling. People seem to either really like them or not at all. My take is they have a niche following in the watch community. I'm in a Resco group that includes a lot of people from the first responder/military professions among others. Many view their watches as tools. In my experience and having heard from other owners, Resco's customer service is excellent. I'm actually sending my Patriot to Resco this week for a bit of customization. I'll post photos when I get it back.

It's certainly not a watch for everyone. I think you have to be drawn to a no nonsense, utility kind of look in the first place. The legibility is definitely there and mine keeps good time (ETA). I've had no mechanical issues at all.



Betterthere said:


> And are you going to keep it?
> 
> No one remembers now but I specified that color combo and it's one of the best.


Yes, I'm definitely keeping it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

heyBJK said:


> Thanks, B! I've had it a year and a half and like it a lot. It's one of those watches that I like more now than when I first got it.
> 
> General points - it's certainly not the biggest watch out there, but it appears big. Resco lists it as 42mm x 13mm, but I swear it's taller than that. I don't have calipers, though, so I can't verify. I think it's a combination of the stainless bezel, large markers, and overall case design that make it appear large. I had to do some searching for the lug to lug measurement, but if I recall correctly it's 50mm. That's my upper limit. My Damasko DC67 is also 42mm with a lug to lug of 50mm, but it appears smaller due to the downturned lugs. The Patriot lugs are straighter with just a slight downward turn. Having said that, the Patriot is very comfortable to wear.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the thoughts BJK!

I like it's bold legibility for sure. Looks great!

Looking forward to seeing what customization you have planned

Cheers!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh man.

Now I want a white dial Hooper 

Pic from Resco:


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Oh man.
> 
> Now I want a white dial Hooper
> 
> Pic from Resco:


 They're sharp!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

RESCO Manus. Just received. Nicole is great to work with


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm looking at the R-TAC PVD Stealth...anyone have a reference for how large it is compared to something a little more common? Never seen one in person.


----------



## DocHollidayDDS (Dec 11, 2016)

Considering a RWB Resco UDT. Anyone know which bezels from their other watches can be swapped onto the UDT?


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

DocHollidayDDS said:


> Considering a RWB Resco UDT. Anyone know which bezels from their other watches can be swapped onto the UDT?


Late reply here, but just send them a note and ask. Nicole would be more than happy to help. 

My guess is any of them.


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Black frog!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)

on wrist today 🤙


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Charlesr055 (Mar 8, 2021)

Resco Manus




__
Charlesr055


__
Mar 11, 2021


__
resco
resco manus


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/rvD3m8w


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 16469044


That's not serial #77?


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> That's not serial #77?


=========================
no its not..close


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

ncmoto said:


> =========================
> no its not..close


whew... my #77 was the first RWB at my request...I sold it then bought it back and then sold again...

now I wish I had it back :-(


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> whew... my #77 was the first RWB at my request...I sold it then bought it back and then sold again...
> 
> now I wish I had it back :-(


----------------------------------------------------------------
Ive sold and bought back a few watches.. so happy to get them back!


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Just got my first. Very pleased with it so far. The customer service was excellent as well.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Davemro said:


> Just got my first. Very pleased with it so far. The customer service was excellent as well.
> View attachment 16473301


Well done and congrats.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Gen 1 with brushed case. Perfect.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

New Old Stock grey dial Pat 1











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

I have what may be a dumb question:
I have a Manus I bought new in March. Love everything about it. However, it stops every now and then. No specific rhyme or reason. It may be on my wrist or sitting in a drawer. I can get it going again by pulling the crown out and pushing it back in, or even by simply tapping it. I wouldn't think it's a battery thing, since it's essentially brand new. I don't know if the movement has an EoL indicator. Could it be the battery or something more ominous? Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Davemro said:


> I have what may be a dumb question:
> I have a Manus I bought new in March. Love everything about it. However, it stops every now and then. No specific rhyme or reason. It may be on my wrist or sitting in a drawer. I can get it going again by pulling the crown out and pushing it back in, or even by simply tapping it. I wouldn't think it's a battery thing, since it's essentially brand new. I don't know if the movement has an EoL indicator. Could it be the battery or something more ominous? Anyone else had this issue?


Not sure, but I were you I’d let Nicole know. I am sure she will take of you. It’s under warranty.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Destro!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

heyBJK said:


>


i've considered getting a pvd model. how is the black case and bracelet holding up? is it grubby and flat looking? i see a lot of pvd models (not necessarily resco) aging poorly.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

pIonEerOFtHeNiLe said:


> i've considered getting a pvd model. how is the black case and bracelet holding up? is it grubby and flat looking? i see a lot of pvd models (not necessarily resco) aging poorly.


I've only had my Hooper since January. The finish is holding up well, but it hasn't exactly been put through the wringer, either. The PVD seems to be well done. The watch has a matte/flat looking finish while the bracelet is a bit smoother looking. I guess I'm in the minority when it comes to scuffs and marks on my EDC gear (watches, knives, etc.). I prefer my stuff to show that it's been worn or used rather than remaining in pristine condition. In the context of your question, though, I don't think I've had mine long enough to confidently say how it will age. I have seen photos of older PVD Resco's and they appeared to be doing well.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

I've just recently discovered this brand via this thread. I love the look of the Hooper. Does the ETA movement come as a Standard-grade? Any comments on accuracy / Timegrapher results?


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

bellbrass said:


> I've just recently discovered this brand via this thread. I love the look of the Hooper. Does the ETA movement come as a Standard-grade? Any comments on accuracy / Timegrapher results?


I’ve lost count of how many Rescos I have owned at this point but it’s around ten. All have been well within COSC except for two, which I sent back for regulation. They were returned back to me within a week or so and then also within COSC. The two I currently own are +2.2 and +0.3 via the WatchTracker app. No idea what grade ETA they use, but no complaints in my end.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

bellbrass said:


> I've just recently discovered this brand via this thread. Does the ETA movement come as a Standard-grade? Any comments on accuracy / Timegrapher results?





Chocodove said:


> I’ve lost count of how many Rescos I have owned at this point but it’s around ten. All have been well within COSC except for two, which I sent back for regulation. They were returned back to me within a week or so and then also within COSC. The two I currently own are +2.2 and +0.3 via the WatchTracker app. No idea what grade ETA they use, but no complaints in my end.


Thanks for your info! That sounds like they are regulating the movement, or at least checking it, before the watches go out the door.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Watched the first two Terminal List episodes last night and to me it looked like Chris Pratt had on a Blackfrog (UDT?). Haven’t screen shotted to confirm, but would make sense since Reece wore a UDT in the first book. 

EDIT: Looked it up and it’s a Blackfrog Gen 2. I’d be lying if I said it didn’t look really good and I want one now . 

Regardless, this one for me this holiday weekend.


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

First generation Patriot


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Lume, that puts a smile on your face.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

Chocodove said:


> Watched the first two Terminal List episodes last night and to me it looked like Chris Pratt had on a Blackfrog (UDT?). Haven’t screen shotted to confirm, but would make sense since Reece wore a UDT in the first book.
> 
> EDIT: Looked it up and it’s a Blackfrog Gen 2. I’d be lying if I said it didn’t look really good and I want one now .
> 
> Regardless, this one for me this holiday weekend.


those were all the rage back in the day. and lol @ saying back in the day referring to 2010-2015.

i still remember not to long ago we only had uts, ocean7 and a couple other micros


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## red416 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ordered this as a Christmas gift. Custom Gen 1 with UDT dial. Wanted 12hr bezel but needed date.


----------



## red416 (Dec 13, 2014)

Chocodove said:


>


What strap is that? Looks more substantial than the standard nylon one


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

It’s their thick nylon (three ring Zulu) from several years ago. They have changed them up over the years, such as with logo or without and varying degrees of thickness, but this version is my favorite


----------

